# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  انصار الحسين(ع) (الحر-مسلم ابن عوسجه-عبدالله الحميري-سليمان بن رزين-منجح ابن سهم

## عاشقة الزهراء

الحر بن يزيد الرياحي

الحر بن يزيد بن ناجية بن قعنب بن عتاب بن هرمي بن رياح، من أصحاب الإمام الحسين (ع) ولد قبل البعثة.

كان من وجوه العرب، وشجعان المسلمين، وكان قائداً من أشراف تميم، أرسله والي الكوفة عبيد اللّه بن زياد مع ألف فارس لصدّ الإمام الحسين (ع) عن الدخول إلى الكوفة فسار بجيشه لتنفيذ هذا المهمة، فالتقى بركب الإمام الحسين (ع) في منطقة ذي حسم، ولما حان وقت صلاة الظهر صلّى وأصحابه خلف الإمام الحسين (ع).

عرض عليه الإمام الحسين (ع) كتب أهل الكوفة التي يطلبون فيها منه المجيء إليهم، فقال الحر: «فأنا لست من هؤلاء الذين كتبوا إليك، وقد أمرنا إذا نحن لقيناك ألا نفارقك حتّى نقدّمك على عبيد اللّه بن زياد».

لازم ركب الإمام الحسين (ع) وأخذ يسايره حتى أنزله كربلاء، ولكن ما إن حلّ اليوم العاشر من المحرّم، ورأى إصرار القوم على قتال الإمام الحسين (ع) حتّى بدأ يفكّر في أمره، وأقبل يدنو نحو الحسين (ع) قليلاً قليلاً وقد أخذته رعدة، فسأله بعض أصحابه عن حاله، فقال: «إنّي واللّه أخيّر نفسي بين الجنّة والنّار ولا أختار على الجنّة شيئاً، ولو قطّعت، وحرّقت» ثُمَّ ضرب فرسه والتحق بالإمام الحسين (ع).

وقف بين يديه معلناً توبته، فقال له الإمام (ع): «نعم يتوب اللّه عليك، ويغفر لك».

استشهد بين يدي الإمام الحسين (ع) ـ بعد قتال بطولي ـ في كربلاء في العاشر من المحرّم سنة 61هـ.

قال عنه الإمام الحسين (ع): «أنت الحر كما سمتك أمّك حراً في الدنيا والآخرة».

أمّا سبط ابن الجوزي فيقول: «كان الحر بن يزيد اليربوعي من سادتـهم (أهل الكوفة)».

قال أبـو القاسم النراقـي: «الحـر بن يزيد الرياحي من حواريي أبي عبد اللّه الحسين (ع)».
___________________
مسلم بن عوسجه
هو مسلم بن عوسجة بن سعد بن ثعلبة.. الأسدي السعدي. من أبرز وأجل الشخصيات الأسدية في الكوفة، كان شيخاً قديراً معروفاً في قومه بالوقار والنزاهة والالتزام والشرف، وله منزلته الرفيعة بينهم. وهو صحابي جليل، كان ممن رأى رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) وروى عنه (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) أيضاً. وممن قام بمكاتبة الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) من أهل الكوفة لمبايعته ومساندته ونصرته، فوفى له بذلك بعزم لا يلين وعقيدة لا تضعف وتصميم لا يفتر، وكان يأخذ البيعة له (عليه السلام) على يد سيدنا مسلم بن عقيل (رضي الله عنه) الذي هيأ له بدوره ربع مذحج وأسد لمحاربة ابن زياد. ولكن، بعد قتل مسلم بن عقيل وهاني بن عروة (رضي الله عنهما) اختفى شيخنا الجهادي مده بين قومه، وما إن تحرك الإمام الحسين سلام الله عليه إلى كربلاء حتى خرج إليه (عليه السلام) متخفياً، فأدرك الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) وهو في كربلاء، فقاتل مع الإمام سلام الله عليه وأصحابه حتى استشهد بين يديه (عليه السلام).

ومن شدة ولاء هذا الصحابي الجليل لم يكتف بنفسه في مسيرته إلى كربلاء بل اصطحب معه أهله وخادمته؛ رغم صعوبة ومشقة ذلك ورغم ما ينتظرهم من مخاطر وعناء وآلام. وعند ما وصل مناضلنا الهمام إلى كربلاء، التقى بالإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) وانضم إلى مجموعة أنصاره (رضي الله عنهم)، وعندما ألقى مولانا أبو عبد الله الحسين (عليه السلام) خطابه المفعم بالرحمة والرأفة والإنسانية والمتضمن عبارات التسريح والإذن لأهل بيته (عليه السلام) وأصحابه (رضي الله عنهم) بالانصراف عنه والإعفاء من أي التزام نحوه، فنهض إليه سيدنا مسلم بن عوسجة - والجميع متخذ الموقف نفسه - معلناً تصميمه على البقاء مع الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) ومتابعة المقاومة والنضال وعزمه على الجهاد والقتال، قائلاً: (أنحن نخلي عنك وبم نعتذر إلى الله في أداء حقك؟ أما والله حتى أطعن في صدورهم برمحي واضربهم بسيفي ما ثبت قائمه في يدي، ولو لم يكن معي سلاح أقاتلهم به لقذفتهم بالحجارة والله لا نخليك حتى يعلم الله أنا قد حفظنا غيبة رسوله فيك، أما والله لو قد علمت أني أقتل، ثم أحيى. ثم أحرق ثم أحيى، ثم أذرى، يفعل بي ذلك سبعين مرة ما فارقتك حتى ألقى حمامي دونك، وكيف لا أفعل ذلك وإنما هي قتلة واحدة ثم هي الكرامة التي لا انقضاء لها أبداً). 

وفعلاً، أقرن هذا النصير الحسيني الفذ- وكل أنصار الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) العمل بالقول، وظل يقاتل حتى وقع شهيداً في ساحة القتال وكان ذلك في الحملة الثانية عند ما عاود أحد أعداء الإسلام وأسمه عمرو بن الحجاج الهجوم مرة أخرى ومن جانب نهر الفرات على أصحاب مولانا أبي عبد الله الحسين (عليه السلام)، ففي هذه المرة قاتل شيخنا المناضل الأبي مسلم بن عوسجة (رضي الله عنه) الذي برز إلى العدو قائلاً:

إن تسألوا عني فإني ذو لبد             من فرع قوم في ذرى بني أسد 

                                          فمن بغاني حائد عن الرشد              وكافر بدين جبار صمد 

وبينما هو (رضي الله عنه) في ذروة القتال وإذ باثنين من الأعداء هما: مسلم بن عبد الله الضبابي وعبد الرحمن بن أبي خشكارة البجلي هجما عليه وقاما بقتله، وقد ثارت لشدّة العراك والمواجهة غبرة عظيمة لم تنجلِ إلا وسيدنا مسلم بن عوسجة (رضي الله عنه) ملقى صريعاً على الأرض، فاتجه إليه الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) ومعه الصحابي الجليل حبيب بن مظاهر، فخاطبه الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) قائلاً:(رحمك الله يا مسلم، وتلا قوله تعالى: (فمنهم من قضى نحبه، ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدّلوا تبديلاً).

وكان سيدنا مسلم بن عوسجة رضوان الله عليه ما زال به رمق الحياة حيث يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة، فاقترب منه سيدنا حبيب بن مظاهر وقال له:( عزّ علي مصرعك يا مسلم أبشر بالجنة).

فأجاب سيدنا مسلم بصوت ضعيف: (بشرك الله بخير)، ثم أشار إلى الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) وقال لحبيب: (أوصيك بهذا أن تموت دونه)، فأجابه حبيب بن مظاهر (رضي الله عنه): (أفعل ورب الكعبة ولأنعمنك عينا).

وسرعان ما فاضت روحه الشريفة بين الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) وسيدنا حبيب بن مظاهر (رضي الله عنه)، فصاحت جارية له نادبة إياه: وا مسلماه، يا ابن عوسجتاه، يا سيداه!!.

وصار أعوان عمرو بن الحجاج يتنادون: قتلنا مسلم بن عوسجة.

وكان حاضراً رجل يدعى شبث بن ربعي، لما سمع تناديهم، قال لمن حوله: (ثكلتكم أمهاتكم، أيقتل مثل مسلم وتفرحون؟ لرب موقف له كريم في المسلمين يوم (آذربايجان) وقد قتل ستة من المشركين قبل أن تلتئم خيول المسلمين).
___________________________
عبد الله بن يقطر الحميري ( رضيع الحسين ( عليه السلام ) )  
كانت أمه حاضنة للحسين كأم قيس بن ذريح للحسن ، ولم يكن رضع عندها ولكنه يسمى رضيعا له لحضانة أمه له . وأم الفضل بن العباس لبابة كانت مربية للحسين ( عليه السلام ) ولم ترضعه أيضا كما صح في الأخبار أنه لم يرضع من غير ثدي أمه فاطمة ( صلوات الله عليها ) وإبهام رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ( 1 ) تارة ، وريقه تارة أخرى . قال ابن حجر في الإصابة : إنه كان صحابيا لأنه لدة الحسين ( عليه السلام ) ( 2 ) 
 وقال أهل السير : إنه سرحه الحسين ( عليه السلام ) إلى مسلم بن عقيل بعد خروجه من مكة في جواب كتاب مسلم إلى الحسين ( عليه السلام ) يسأله القدوم ويخبره باجتماع الناس ، فقبض عليه الحصين بن تميم ( 3 ) بالقادسية ( 4 ) وأرسله إلى عبيد الله بن زياد فسأله عن حاله فلم يخبره ، فقال له : إصعد القصر والعن الكذاب بن الكذاب ثم انزل حتى أرى فيك رأيي ، فصعد القصر فلما أشرف على الناس قال : أيها الناس ، أنا رسول الحسين بن فاطمة بنت رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) إليكم لتنصروه وتوازروه على ابن مرجانة وابن سمية الدعي ابن الدعي ، فأمر به عبيد الله فألقي من فوق القصر إلى الأرض فتكسرت عظامه وبقي به رمق ، فأتاه عبد الملك بن عمير اللخمي ( قاضي الكوفة وفقيهها ) فذبحه بمدية ، فلما عيب عليه ، قال : إني أردت أن أريحه ( 5 ) . 
قالوا : ولما ورد خبره وخبر مسلم وهاني إلى الحسين ( عليه السلام ) بزبالة ( 6) نعاه إلى أصحابه وقال : " أما بعد ، فقد أتانا خبر فظيع ، قتل مسلم بن عقيل وهاني بن عروة وعبد الله بن يقطر ، وقد خذلنا شيعتنا " إلى آخر ما ذكرناه آنفا ( 7 ) .
 وقال ابن قتيبة وابن مسكويه : إن الذي أرسله الحسين قيس بن مسهر كما يأتي ، وإن عبد الله بن يقطر بعثه الحسين ( عليه السلام ) مع مسلم ، فلما أن رأى مسلم الخذلان قبل أن يتم عليه ما تم بعث عبد الله إلى الحسين يخبره بالأمر الذي انتهى ، فقبض عليه الحصين وصار ما صار عليه من الأمر الذي ذكرناه . 
 __________________________________
 سليمان بن رزين مولى الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب[CENTER]
 كان سليمان هذا من موالي الحسين ( عليه السلام ) 

أرسله بكتب إلى رؤساء الأخماس بالبصرة حين كان بمكة .
قال الطبري : كتب الحسين ( عليه السلام ) إلى رؤساء الأخماس بالبصرة وإلى الأشراف كمالك بن مسمع البكري ، والأحنف بن قيس التميمي ، والمنذر بن الجارود العبدي ، ومسعود بن عمرو الأزدي ، وقيس بن الهيثم ، وعمرو بن عبيد الله ( 1 ) بن معمر ، فجاء الكتاب بنسخة واحدة " أما بعد : فإن الله اصطفى محمدا على خلقه وأكرمه بنبوته ، واختاره لرسالته ، ثم قبضه الله إليه وقد نصح لعباده ، وبلغ ما أرسل فيه ، وكنا أهله وأولياءه وأوصياءه وورثته وأحق الناس بمقامه في الناس ، فاستأثر علينا قومنا بذلك ، فرضينا وكرهنا الفرقة ، وأحببنا لكم العافية ، ونحن نعلم أنا أحق بذلك الحق المستحق علينا ممن تولاه ، وقد بعثت إليكم رسولي بهذا الكتاب ، وأنا أدعوكم إلى كتاب الله وسنة نبيه ، فإن السنة قد أميتت وإن البدعة قد أحييت ، فإن تسمعوا قولي وتطيعوا أمري أهدكم سبيل الرشاد " ( 2 ) . فكتم بعض الخبر وأجاب بالاعتذار أو بالطاعة والوعد ، وظن المنذر بن الجارود أنه دسيس من عبيد الله ، وكان صهره فإن بحرية بنت الجارود تحت عبيد الله ، فأخذ الكتاب والرسول فقدمهما إلى عبيد الله بن زياد في العشية التي عزم على السفر إلى الكوفة صبيحتها ، فلما قرأ الكتاب قدم الرسول سليمان وضرب عنقه ، وصعد المنبر صباحا وتوعد الناس وتهددهم ، ثم خرج إلى الكوفة ليسبق الحسين ( عليه السلام ) 
 ___________________________
منجح بن سهم مولى الحسن بن علي ( عليهما السلام )  
 كان منجح من موالي الحسن ( عليه السلام ) ، خرج من المدينة مع ولد الحسن ( عليه السلام ) في صحبة الحسين ( عليه السلام ) فأنجح سهمه بالسعادة وفاز بالشهادة ، ولما تبارز الفريقان في كربلا قاتل القوم قتال الأبطال . قال صاحب الحديقة الوردية : فعطف عليه حسان بن بكر الحنظلي فقتله ، وذلك في أوائل القتال

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه المنتجبــيـن
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
- هذه الـــصـــفــحـــة خـــاصـــة لأجــل التــزود بمــن نســتطــيـــع أن نسميــهــم
الصحــابــة 
- سيكــون لــنـــا في فــتــرة نبــذة عن شخصــية معــيــنة من أصحاب المعــصـــومــــيـن ( عليهم السلام ) 
- أرجــوا التشجــيـــع

----------


## الأمل البعيد

وهذا اول صحابي سنتكلم عنه واذا عجبكم الموضوع بنكمل 
 

المقداد بن الأســـود  
اسمه ونسبههو المقداد بن عمرو، بن ثعلبة، بن مالك بن ربيعة بن عامر بن مطرود البهراني، ولكنه اشتهر باسم آخر، وهو "المقداد بن الأسود الكندي".

منذ اليوم الذي حالف فيه الأسود وتبناه الأسود صار إسمه المقداد بن الأسود ، نسبة لحليفة ، والكندي ، نسبةً لحلفاء أبيه . وقد غلب عليه هذا الإسم ، واشتهر به ، حتى إذا نزلت الآية الكريمة : ( أدعُوهُم لآبائِهم ) قيل له : المقداد بن عمرو . وكان يكنى أبا الأسود ، وقيل : أبو عمرو ، وأبو سعيد وأبو معبد . ومن أهم ألقابه : « حارس رسول الله ».


عمرو ابو المقداد

كان والده عمرو بن ثعلبة من شجعان بني قومه، يتمتع بجرأة عالية دفعته إلى قتل بعض أفراد بني قومه، فاضطر إلى الجلاء عنهم حفاظاً على نفسه من طلب الثأر، فلحق بحضرموت، وحالف قبيلة كندة التي كانت تحتل مكانة مرموقة بين القبائل، وهناك تزوج امرأة منهم، فولدت له المقداد


نشأته و رحيله إلى مكة

نشأ هذا الفتى في ظل مجتمع ألف مقارعة السيف، ومطاعنة الرماح، فاتصف بالشجاعة، حتى إذا بلغ سن الشباب، أخذت نوازع الشوق تشده إلى مضارب قومه في "بهراء"، ما دفعه إلى تخطي آداب "الحلف"، لأنه كان يعتبر أن الحلف لا يعني أكثر من قيد "مهذب" يضعه الحليف في عنقه وأعناق بنيه، ولذا لم يكن هو الآخر أسعد حظاً من أبيه، حيث اقترف ذنباً مع مضيفيه و"أخواله"، فاضطر إلى الجلاء عنهم أيضاً نتيجة خلاف وقع بينه وبين أبي شمر بن حجر الكندي ـ أحد زعماء كندة ـ فهرب إلى مكة، ولما وصل إليها، كان عليه أن يحالف بعض ساداتها كي يمنعوه مما يمنعون منه أنفسهم، فحالف الأسود بن عبد يغوث الزهري أحد جبابرة قريش، فتبناه، وكتب إلى أبيه يطلب إليه القدوم إلى مكة.


إلتحاقه بالرسول و إسلامه

ذكر ابن مسعود أن أول من أظهر إسلامه سبعة ، وعدّ المقداد واحداً منهم . الا انه لم يستطع إظهار إسلامه خوفاً من بطش حليفه الأسود الذي صار له كالأب و السيد- كان يكتم إسلامه. ولكن المقداد كان يتحيّن الفرص للتخلّص من ربقة "الحلف" الذي أصبح يشكل بالنسبة له ضرباً من العبودية، وفي السنة الأولى للهجرة، قيّضت له الفرصة لأن يلحق بركب النبي(صلى الله عليه وآلهوسلم)، وأن يكون واحداً من كبار صحابته المخلصين. فقد عقد رسول الله(صلى الله عليهوآله وسلم) لعمه الحمزة لواءً أبيض في ثلاثين رجلاً من المهاجرين ليعترضوا عير قريش، وكان هو وصاحب له، يقال له عمرو بن غزوان لا زالا في صفوف المشركين، فخرجا معهم يتوسلان لقاء المسلمين، فلما لقيهم المسلمون انحازا إليهم وذهبا إلى المدينة للقاء الرسول(صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)، حيث كانت بداية الجهاد الطويل.

----------


## روح الحياة

مشكورة وموضوع رائع جدا للتعرف على الصحابة 
ويستحق التثبيت 
ونرجوا التكملة 
تحيااااااااتي 
روح الحياة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وصلي اللهم على محمد وآل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بوركت يمناك اختاه 

نحن بحاجه لأمثال هذه المواضيع

أشد على يدك 

بإنتظا المزيد

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكورين كلكم ع التشجيع 
بس وين الباقي اشوف المشاهدة 15 والردود 3
ماعجبكم الموضوع ؟؟؟!

----------


## الأمل البعيد

.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*
وين الأعضاء :(  محد رد  :(
.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*.*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابنتي* 

*((الأمل البعيد))* 

*تشكري على  طرح  هذا الموضوع* 

*نعم* 

*ليكون  هناك  صفحة  كاملة  عن اصحاب  الرسول* 

*والأئمة الاطهار  صلوات الله عليهم  اجمعين* 


*اكتبي   ونحن  سوف نكون  من المشجعين  والمساعدين* 

*لاظهار  كل من  كان على  صلة  بالأئمة  سلام الله عليهم* 


*مع كل  التقدير  والاحترام  لكي  ابنتي * 


*محمود  سعد*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكورين ع التشجيع الروعة وسوف انزل الجزء الثاني 
تحيااااااااااتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

أبو ذر الغفاري

أبو ذر ، جندب بن جنادة الغفاري أحد السابقين الأولين وخامس خمسة في الإسلام .

إسلامه
كان يتسمّع الأنباء من بعيد, وكلما سمع قوما يتحدثون عن محمد اقترب منهم في حذر, حتى جمع من نثارات الحديث من هنا وهناك ما دله على محمد بن عبد الله ، وعلى المكان الذي يستطيع أن يراه فيه. و في صبيحة يوم ذهب إلى مكة فوجد هناك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جالسا وحده, فاقترب منه وقال: نعمت صباحا يا أخا العرب ،

ورد عليه الرسول السلام وسأله من أين أنت؟

فقال : من غفار وهي قبيلة مشهورة في السطو ، فتعجب الرسول أن يأتيه أحد قطاع الطرق يريد الإسلام في بداية الدعوة التي كانت سرا ولم يجهر بها ، ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء فقد كان متمردا على عبادة الأصنام وما أن سمع بوجود نبي يسفه عبادة الأصنام حتى أتاه وأعلن إسلامه عند رسول الله فكان ترتيبه الخامس أو السادس .

فقال له الرسول 
(يا أبا ذر أكتم هذا الأمر ، وأرجع إلى قومك ،وإذا بلغك ظهورنا فأقبل) 
فقال 
والذي بعثك بالحق لأصرخن بها بين أظهرهم ، 
فصاح يا معشر قريش أشهد أن لا اله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا رسول الله ، فقاموا على ضربه حتى خلصه العباس عم النبي بحيلة أنكم تجار وستمرون في طريقكم على غفار وهذا من رجالها فتركوه.

وهكذا بدأت شخصية أبو ذر بالقوة بالحق وأنه لا تأخذه في الله لومة لائم في الحق ، مع حدة وصلابة تميز بها ، فعاد أبو ذر مسلما إلى قومه

المدينة المنورة
بعد مرور الأيام و هجرة الرسول إلى المدينة واستقرار المسلمين فيها ، يأتي يوم وإذا صفوف من المشاة والركبان فيها قبيلة غفار برجالها ونسائها وقبيلة أسلم يقودهم أبو ذر إلى المدينة مسلمين ، فتعجب الرسول من صنيع ودعوة أبو ذر ، وأستقبلهم ونظر إلى قبيلة غفار .وقال غفار غفر الله لها. ثم إلى قبيلة أسلم فقال: وأسلم سالمها الله ، ثم قال الرسول لأبي ذر : ما أقلّت الغبراء, ولا أظلّت الصحراء أصدق لهجة من أبي ذر

كن أبا ذر
في غزوة تبوك أمر الرسول عليه السلام بالتهيؤ لملاقاة الروم ، وكانت أيام عسر وشقة وحر شديد وتخلف فيها من تخلف من المنافقين والمعذورين ، وكان منهم أبو ذر الذي تخلف وأبطا به بعيره فما كان منه إلا أن نزل من فوق ظهر البعير, وأخذ متاعه وحمله على ظهره ومضى ماشيا على قدميه, مهرولا, وسط صحراء ملتهبة حتى يدرك الرسول وصحبه ، فتوقف الرسول والصحابة وقفة أستراحة حتى رأى أحدهم رجل يمشي على الطريق وحده فقال الرسول : ( كن أبا ذر ) فلما أقبل كان هو أبو ذر .

فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسـلـم 
( يرحم الله أبا ذر ، يمشي وحده ويموت وحده ويبعث وحده )

بــعـــد مـــوت النـبــي (ص) وبـدء عــصــر الخــلافــة
تبدأ قصة أبو ذر وخلافه مع الخلفـــاء و مال المسلمين بحديث للرسول سلام الله عليــه ، حيث ألقى الرسول يوما هذا السؤال:

يا أبا ذر كيف أنت اذا أدركك أمراء يستأثرون بالفيء؟ 
فأجاب قائلا: اذن والذي بعثك بالحق, لأضربن بسيفي . فقال له الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام: أفلا أدلك على خير من ذلك..؟ اصبر حتى تلقاني . ومضى عهد الرسول, ومن بعده عصر أبي بكر, وعصر عمر وفيها مراقبة صارمة لولاتهم في العراق, و الشام, و صنعاء ، والبلاد النائية ، وبعد الفتوحات الإسلامية في عهد عمر والسلطة والثروات في الأقطار الأسلامية بدأت الأموال تفسد المجتمع ، والسلطة والجاه وغيرها فكان أبو ذر يتوجه إلى أقاليم المسلمين و ولاتها ويحذرهم من السلطة والمال ومعارضا للولاة ، فكان يردد (بشّر الكانزين الذين يكنزون الذهب والفضة بمكاو من نار تكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم يوم القيامة ) ، وتوجه إلى الشام 

الشام
أغلب صراعه ومعارضته كانت في الشام ، حيث الخيرات والأموال في ولاية معاوية بن أبي سفيان (لعنة الله عليــه) وكان ذلك في حكم عثمان بن عفان ، وكان معاوية يعطي الأموال ويوزعها بغير حساب, يتألف بها الناس ، وكان أبو ذر يعلم الناس جميعا أنهم جميعا سواسية كأسنان المشط ، وأنهم جميعا شركاء في الرزق ، وأنه لا فضل لأحد على أحد الا بالتقوى ، وكانت الجموع تلتف حوله ولو أراد ثورة أو سلطة أو إمارة لأخذها ولكنه أراد النصح لولي الأمر, فحدث الخلاف بين أبو ذر ومعاوية فكان أبو ذر يسائل معاوية في غير خوف ولا مداراة عن ثروته قبل أن يصبح حاكما, ثم يوجه السؤال للجالسين حوله من الصحابة الذين صحبوا معاوية إلى الشام وصار لبعضهم قصور وضياع ، ويستشعر معاوية الخطر, ولكنه يعرف له قدره, فلا يقرّ به بسوء, ويكتب عن فوره لعثمان يقول له: ان أبا ذر قد أفسد الناس بالشام ، ويكتب عثمان لأبي ذر يستدعيه للمدينة ، وأطاع أبو ذر أمر خليفته ، ومما سمع عثمان من شكاوى ضد أبو ذر ومشايعة الجماهير لآرائه ، دار الحوار بين عثمان وأبو ذر وأستقر راي عثمان على نفيه إلى الربذة 

أقواله
والذي نفسي بيده, لو وضعتم السيف فوق عنقي, ثم ظننت أني منفذ كلمة سمعتها من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قبل أن تحتزوا لأنفذتها..!! لله درك يا أبا ذر أي رجل كنت رضى الله عنك ، ونحن الآن بحاجة إلى أبي ذر لا يخشى في الله لومة لائم

وفاته
مات في الربذة حيث جلست ابنتــه -ويـقـال زوجتــه - بجواره تبكي, وانه ليسألها: فيم البكاء والموت حق ؟ ، فتجيبه بأنها تبكي: لأنك تموت, وليس عندي ثوب يسعك كفنا ، قال لها : لا تبكي, فاني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم وأنا عنده في نفر من أصحابه يقول: ليموتنّ رجل منكم بفلاة من الأرض, تشهده عصابة من المؤمنين. فأتت قافلة على رأسهم عبدالله بن مسعود ومــالك بن الأشتر . فعرفه و وقف على جثمانه قائلا : صدق رسول الله ، تمشي وحدك, وتموت وحدك, وتبعث وحدك .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

أبو طالب ناصر الرسول 


عام الفيل 
في عام 570 ميلادي هاجمت جيوش الأحباش بقيادة أبرهة مدينة مكّة المكّرمة تريد هدم الكعبة . 
كان عبد المطلب جدّ سيدنا محمد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) سيد مكّة آنذاك فطاف حول الكعبة و دعا الله سبحانه أن لا يمكّن " الغزاة " من هدم البيت الذي بناه إبراهيم الخليل ( عليه السَّلام ) و ابنه إسماعيل لعبادة الله وحده . 

و استجاب الله تعالى دعاء عبد المطلب ، فما أن تقدّمت الفيلة و الجنود لهدم الكعبة حتى ظهرت في الاُفق طيور أبابيل . 

كانت تحمل في مناقيرها حصى مشتعلة و راحت الطيور تقصف الجيش ، و تمزّق الغزاة حول الكعبة و ظهرت قدرة الله سبحانه و وجاهة عبد المطلب ، و سمّي هذا العام بعام الفيل و هو العام الذي ولد فيه سيدنا محمد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و كان عمر أبي طالب آنذاك ثلاثين سنة ، و قد ورد ذكر هذه الحادثة في القرآن الكريم في سورة الفيل في قوله تعالى :



بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 


أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِأَصْحَابِ الْفِيلِ ؟ 


أَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ كَيْدَهُمْ فِي تَضْلِيلٍ ؟ 


وَأَرْسَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ طَيْرًا أَبَابِيلَ . 


تَرْمِيهِم بِحِجَارَةٍ مِّن سِجِّيلٍ . 


فَجَعَلَهُمْ كَعَصْفٍ مَّأْكُولٍ . 







عبد المطلب 


كان لعبد المطلب الذي حفر بئر " زمزم " عشرة بنين أحدهم عبد الله و هو أبو النبي ، و آخر اسمه " أبو طالب " و هو عمّه . 

كان سيدنا محمد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) يتيماً مات أبوه عبد الله و هو ما يزال جنيناً في بطن أُمه ثم ماتت أُمُّه و كان له من العمر خمس سنين ، فكفله جدّه عبد المطلب و كان يحبّه حبّاً كثيراً ، و يتوسم فيه النبوّة . 


كان عبد المطلب حنيفياً على دين إبراهيم و إسماعيل ، و كان يوصي أولاده بمكارم الأخلاق . 


و في فراش الموت قال لأولاده : " إن من صلبي لنبيّاً ، فمن أدركه فليؤمن به " . 


ثم التفت إلى ولده أبي طالب و همس في أُذنه : 


ـ يا أبا طالب إنّ لمحمّد شأناً عظيماً ، فانصره بيدك و لسانك . 





الكفيل 


كان عمر سيدنا محمد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) ثمانية أعوام عندما مات جدّه عبد المطلب فانتقل إلى كفالة عمّه أبي طالب . 

و من ذلك الوقت بدأ عهد جديد . 


و أبو طالب هو عبد مناف الذي اشتهر بشيخ البطحاء و أُمه فاطمة بنت عمرو من بني مخزوم . 


عاش سيدنا محمد في كنف عمّه و كان يجد في أحضانه الدفء و المحبّة ، و كانت فاطمة بنت أسد و هي زوجة عمّه هي الاُخرى تغمره بالحبّ و الرعاية و تقدّمه على سائر أولادها ، و في مثل هذه الاُسرة الكريمة نشأ سيدنا محمد . 


كان حبّ أبي طالب لابن أخيه يزداد مع مرور الأيام لما يراه من أخلاقه الكريمة و أدبه العظيم . 


فإذا حضر الطعام مثلاً كان الصبي اليتيم يمدّ يده بأدب و يقول بسم الله فإذا انتهى قال : الحمد لله . 


ذات مرّة افتقد " أبو طالب " ابن أخيه محمد على المائدة فرفع يده عن الطعام و قال : لا آكل حتى يأتي ابني ، فإذا حضر ناوله وعاء اللبن ليشرب ثم يشرب سائر الأولاد الواحد بعد الآخر فيرتوون جميعاً ، و يعجب العمّ لذلك فيلتفت إلى ابن أخيه و يقول : 


ـ إنّك لمبارك يا محمّد . 





البشارة 


يسمع أبو طالب من أهل الكتاب بشارات تتحدث عن قرب ظهور نبي أطلّ زمانه ، فيزداد رعاية لابن أخيه و يتوسّم فيه النبوة ، فكان لا يفارقه . 

و عندما أراد أبو طالب الذهاب في رحلة تجارية إلى الشام إصطحب معه سيدنا محمداً و كان عمره آنذاك تسع سنين و في مدينة بُصرى التي تقع على طريق القوافل التجارية كان هناك دير يسكن فيه راهب نصراني اسمه بَحيرا ، كان هو الآخر يترقّب ظهور نبي جديد قرب زمانه و عندما وقعت عيناه على محمد وجد في صفاته و ملامحه ما يبشّر بأنّه النبي الموعود . 


و راح الراهب يتأمل في وجه الصبي المكّي في خشوع و بشارة السيد المسيح تتردّد في أعماقه . 


سأل الراهب عن اسم الصبي فقال أبو طالب : اسمه محمد . 


و يزداد الراهب خشوعاً لهذا الإسم الكريم فيقول لأبي طالب : 


ـ عد إلى مكّة و احذر على ابن أخيك من اليهود فانّه كائن له شأن عظيم . 


و عاد أبو طالب إلى مكّة و هو أكثر حبّاً لمحمّد و أكثر حرصاً على سلامته . 





الصبي المبارك 


و تمرّ سنوات ، و أصاب القحط مكّة و ما حولها من القرى ، و جاء الناس إلى شيخ البطحاء يطلبون منه " الإستسقاء " . 

ـ يا أبا طالب ، أقْحَطَ الوادي و أجَدَبَ العيال ، فهلّم فاستسق لنا . 


و عندما خرج أبو طالب كان أمله بالله سبحانه كبيراً و لكنّه لم ينس أن يأخذ معه ابن أخيه محمّداً . 


وقف أبو طالب إلى جانب الكعبة و معه محمّد ، كان قلب الصبي يتدفق رحمة للناس ، و دعا أبو طالب إله إبراهيم و إسماعيل أن يرسل المطر مدراراً . 


و نظر محمّد إلى السماء ، و مرّ وقت ، و امتلأت السماء بالسحاب و اشتعلت البروق و دوّى الرعد و انهمر المطر غزيزاً و سالت الأودية . 


و عاد الناس فرحين يشكرون الله على نعمة المطر و الخصب , و عاد أبو طالب و هو أكثر حبّاً لابن أخيه . 


و تمرّ الأعوام و يبلغ محمّد سنّ الشباب فإذا هو مثال عظيم لكلّ الأخلاق الإنسانية حتى عرف بالصادق الأمين . 


كان أبو طالب لا يكره شيئاً مثلما يكره الظلم ، و لا يحبّ أحداً مثلما يحبّ المظلومين . 


لهذا كان سيدنا محمّد يحبّ أبا طالب . 


ذات مرّة وقعت الحرب بين قبيلة " كنانة " و قبيلة " قيس " و كانت قبيلة قيس هي المعتدية . 


جاء رجال من قبيلة كنانة و قالوا لأبي طالب : 


ـ يا بن مطعم الطير و ساقي الحجيج ، لا تغب عنّا فإنّا نرى بحضورك الغلبة و الظفر . 


فأجابهم أبو طالب : 


ـ إذا اجتنبتم الظلم و العدوان و القطيعة و البهتان فإني لا أغيب عنكم فعاهدوه على ذلك . 


و وقف سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) إلى جانب عمّه مع كنانة و كان النصر لهم . 


و كان بعض أهل مكّة يعتدون على حجّاج بيت الله ، فقد جاء رجل من قبيلة خثعم مع ابنته لحجّ بيت الله ، فقام شاب من أهل مكّة و أخذ الفتاة بالقوّة . 


فصاح الرجل الخثعمي : من ينصرني ؟ 


فأجابه بعضهم : عليك بحلف الفضول . 


و انطلق الرجال إلى أبي طالب . 


و حلف الفضول تبنّاه أبو طالب ، و هو عهد بين رجال من أهل مكّة اتفقوا فيه على نصرة المظلوم و الانتصاف من الظالم . 


و عندما توجّه الخثعمي إليهم طالباً العون ، هبّ رجال مسلّحون إلى بيت ذلك الشاب و هددوه ، و أعادوا الفتاة إلى أبيها ، و كان سيدنا محمّد من ضمن أعضاء الحلف . 





الزواج السعيد 

كان أبو طالب كثير العيال و ينفق على المحتاجين ، فأصبح في ضائقة . 
و شعر سيدنا محمّد بأن عليه أن ينهض بواجبه ، خاصة و قد عرضت عليه خديجة _ و كانت امرأة ثريّة _ أن يذهب في تجارتها إلى الشام . 
و كانت الرحلة ناجحة تجارياً ، و أدّى سيدنا محمّد الأمانة إلى أهلها ممّا جعل خديجة تفكّر في أمره ، فعرضت عليه الزواج . 
و قد استبشر أبو طالب بهذا الزواج و ذهب بنفسه يخطب خديجة من أهلها ، و كان معه رجال من بني هاشم فيهم الحمزة بن عبد المطلب عمّ سيدنا محمّد . 
قال أبو طالب : " الحمد لله الذي جعلنا من زرع إبراهيم و ذريّة إسماعيل ، و جعل لنا بيتاً محجوباً و حرماً آمناً ، و بارك لنا في بلدنا . 
و إن ابن أخي محمّد بن عبد الله لا يوازن برجل من قريش إلاً رجح عليه و لا يقاس بأحد إلاّ كان أعظم منه ، و إن كان في المال قل ، فإن المال رزق حائل و ظلّ زائل ، و له في خديجة رغبة ، و لها فيه رغبة ، و صداق ما سألتموه من مالي ، و له و الله نبأ عظيم " . 


يتبع >>>

----------


## الأمل البعيد

جبريل عليــه الســـلامـ 
و تمرّ الأعوام و يبلغ أبو طالب من العمر سبعين سنة ، و كان عمر سيدنا محمّد أربعين عاماً ، و كان يذهب إلى غار حراء كعادته كلّ عام . 
و في ذلك العام هبط الوحي من السماء و سمع سيدنا محمّد هاتفاً يقول له : 
ـ اقرأ ! أقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق ، خلق الإنسان من علق ، اقرأ و ربّك الكرم ، الذي علّم بالقلم ، علّم الإنسان ما لم يعلم . . . 
ثم قال : يا محمّد! أنت رسول الله و أنا جبريل . 
و عاد محمّد من غار حراء يحمل معه رسالة السماء . 
فآمنت خديجة زوجته ، و آمن ابن عمّه علي بن أبي طالب . 
و ذات يوم و عندما كان سيدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) يصلّي و خلفه علي ، جاء أبو طالب فقال بعطف : 
ـ ماذا تصنعان يابن أخي ؟ 
فقال النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) : 
ـ نصلي لله على دين الإسلام . 
فقال أبو طالب و عيناه تشعّان رضىً : 
ـ ما بالذي تصنعان بأس . ثم قال لابنه علي : 
ـ يا علي الزم ابن عمّك . . انّه لا يدعوك إلاّ لخير . 
في منزل النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) 
و بعد مدّة هبط جبريل يحمل له أمر الله " و انذر عشيرتك الأقربين و اخفض جناحك لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين " . 
و أمر رسول الله عليّاً و كان عمره يومذاك عشرة أهوام أن يدعو له عشيرته أي بني هاشم ، و جاء أبو طالب و أبو لهب و غيرهما . 
و بعد أن تناول الجميع الطعام قال سيدنا محمّد : 
ـ ما أعلم شاباً في العرب جاء قومه بمثل ما جئتكم به . لقد جئتكم بخير الدنيا و الآخرة . . 
ثم عرض عليهم دين الإسلام . 
نهض أبو لهب و قال بحقد : 
ـ لقد سحركم محمّد . 
فقال أبو طالب بغضب : 
ـ اسكت ما أنت و هذا . 
و التفت إلى سيدنا محمّد و قال : 
ـ قم و تكلّم بما تحبّ و بلِّغ رسالة ربّك فأنت الصادق الأمين . 
و عندها نهض سيدنا محمّد و قال : 
ـ لقد أمرني ربي أن أدعوكم إليه فأيّكم يؤازرني ( ينصرني ) على هذا الأمر فيكون أخي و وصيي و خليفتي فيكم بعدي . 
فسكت الجميع . 
فاندفع علي يقول بحماس الشباب : 
ـ أنا يا رسول الله . 
و فرح النبي و عانق ابن عمّه الصغير و هو يبكي . 
نهض بنو هاشم و كان أبو لهب يقهقه ساخراً و يقول لأبي طالب : 
ـ لقد أمرك محمّد أن تسمع لابنك و تطيع . 
و لكن أبا طالب لم يكترث له بل نظر إليه غاضباً . 
و خاطب ابن أخيه بعطف : 
ـ امض لما أمرت به ، فو الله لا أزال أحوطك و أمنعك . 
و ينظر سيدنا محمّد إلى عمّه بتقدير فهو يشعر بالقوّة مادام سيد مكّة إلى جانبه . 


الناصر 
و بالرغم من ضعف الشيخوخة فقد وقف أبو طالب بقوّة يدافع عن رسالة محمّد ، و كان في الخط الأول في الصراع مع مشركي قريش . 
و يدخل عدد كبير من أهل مكّة في دين الله ضاربين عرض الجدار عبادة الأوثان و الأصنام و تهديدات جبابرة قريش . 
و ذات يوم جاء زعماء المشركين إلى أبي طالب و كان طريح الفراش و قالوا بغيظ : 
ـ يا أبا طالب ! أكفف عنّا ابن أخيك ، فانه قد سفّه أحلامنا و سبّ آلهتنا . 
و يحزن أبو طالب من أجل قومه لأنّهم لا يريدون الإصغاء إلى صوت الحقّ : فقال لهم : 
ـ أمهلوني حتى أُكلّمه . 
و أخبر أبو طالب سيدنا محمّدا بما قاله زعماء قريش ، فقال النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) باحترام : 
ـ يا عم ! لا أستطيع أن أعصي أمر ربّي . 
فقال أبو جهل و هو أكثرهم حقداً : 
ـ سوف نعطيه كلّ ما يريد من الأموال بل نجعله ملكاً علينا إذا شاء . 
فقال النبي أنا لا أُريد شيئاً سوى كلمة واحدة . 
فقال أبو جهل : ما هي ؟ لنعطيك ها و عشراً من أمثالها . 
فقال سيدنا محمّد : 
ـ قولوا لا إله إلاّ الله . 
فانفجر أبو جهل غيظاً . 
ـ اسأل غيرها . 
فقال رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) : 
ـ لو جئتموني بالشمس حتى تضعوها في يدي ما سألتكم غير هذا . 
و ساد التوتر ، و نهض المشركون و هم يتوعدون سيدنا محمّداً و يهدّدونه ، فقال أبو طالب لسيدنا محمّد : 
ـ أبقِ على نفسك و لا تحمّلني من الأمر ما لا أُطيق . 
أجاب النبي و قد دمعت عيناه : 
ـ يا عماه و الله لو وضعوا الشمس في يميني و القمر في يساري على أن أترك هذا الأمر ما تركته حتى يظهره الله أو أهلك دونه . 
نهض النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و هو يمسح دموعه ، فناداه أبو طالب برقَة و قال : 
ـ أُدن مني يا ابن أخي . 
فدنا سيدنا محمّد منه ، فقبّله عمّه و قال : 
ـ اذهب يابن أخي و قل ما تشاء ، فو الله لا اُسلمك لشيء أبداً . 
ثم راح ينشد متحدّياً جبروت قريش . 
ـ و الله لن يصلوا إليك بجمعهم *** حتى أوسّد في التراب دفينا 

نور الإسلام 
و مضى سيدنا محمّد يبشّر بالدين الجديد ليخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور . 
و مرّة اُخرى جاء جبابرة قريش إلى أبي طالب و خاطبوه بأسلوب آخر قائلين : 
ـ يا أبا طالب هذا عمارة بن الوليد ( أخو خالد بن الوليد ) أنهد فتى في قريش و أجمله فخذه إليك و سلّمنا محمّداً لنقتله . 
و أسف أبو طالب لقومه و هم يفكّرون بهذه الطريقة فأجابهم مستنكراً : 
ـ أتعطوني ابنكم أغذوه لكم و أعطيكم ابني لتقتلوه . . هذا و الله لا يكون أبداً أرأيتم ناقة تحنّ إلى غير ولدها ؟! 
و اشتد أذى المشركين و راحوا يعذبون المسلمين ، و خشي أبو طالب أن يمتد أذاهم إلى سيدنا محمّد ، فاستدعى بني هاشم ، و دعاهم إلى حماية النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و المحافظة عليه ، فاستجابوا له ما عدا أبي لهب . 
و سمع أبو طالب بأن أبا جهل و غيره من المشركين يحاولون قتل سيدنا محمد فمضى يبحث عنه ، و كان معه جعفر ابنه و انطلق إلى تلال مكة و راح يبحث عنه هنا و هناك ، فوجده يصلّي لله و عليّ إلى يمينه ، و كان منظر سيدنا محمد وحيداً و ليس معه أحد سوى عليّ يبعث على الحزن ، فأراد أبو طالب أن يشدّ من عضد ابن أخيه فالتفت إلى ابنه جعفر و قال : 
ـ صِل جناح ابن عمّك . 
أي صلِّ إلى يساره ليشعر بالعزم و القوّة و الثقة أكثر . 
و وقف جعفر يصلّي مع سيدنا محمّد و أخيه علي لله خالق السماوات و الأرض ربّ العالمين . 
و مرّة اُخرى افتقد أبو طالب سيدنا محمداً و انتظر عودته فلم يعد ، فراح يبحث عنه . و ذهب إلى الأمكنة التي يتردّد إليها سيدنا محمّد فلم يجده . 
فعاد و جمع شباب بني هاشم و قال لهم : 
ـ ليأخذ كلّ واحد منكم حديدة صارمة و اتبعوني فإذا دخلت المسجد فليجلس كلّ واحد منكم إلى جانب زعيم من زعمائهم و ليقتله إذا تبيّن أن محمّداً قد قتل . 
و امتثل شبّان بني هاشم و ترصّد كلّ منهم أحد المشركين . 
و جلس أبو طالب ينتظر ، و في الأثناء جاء زيد بن حارثة و أخبره بسلامة النبي . 
و هنا أعلن أبو طالب عن خطّته إذا تعرّض أحدهم إلى حياة النبي بسوء . 
و شعر المشركين بالذلّ ، و أطرق أبو جهل برأسه و قد أصفرّ وجهه خوفاً . 
و كان بعض المشركين يحرّضون صبيانهم و عبيدهم على إيذاء سيدنا محمّد . 
و ذات يوم كان النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) يصلّي فجاء غلام و ألقى القاذورات على كتفيه و هو ساجد ، و راح المشركون يقهقهون . 
شعر سيدنا محمد بالألم يعتصر قلبه فذهب إلى عمّه شاكياً ، و غضب أبو طالب ، فاخترط سيفه و جاء إليهم و أمر أبو طالب غلامه أن يأخذ تلك الأوساخ و يلطّخ بها وجوههم الواحد بعد الآخر . 
فقالوا : حسبك هذا يا أبا طالب 


الحصار 
و لمّا رأى المشركون إن أبا طالب لن يتخلّى عن سيدنا محمّد و انّه يتفانى في الدفاع عنه و حمايته ، قرّروا إعلان الحصار الإقتصادي و الإجتماعي على بني هاشم و قطع جميع العلاقات معهم . 
وقّع أربعون من زعماء مكة صحيفة المقاطعة و علّقوها في داخل الكعبة ، و كان ذلك في شهر محرّم في السنة السابعة بعد البعثة النبوية الشريفة . 
كانت قريش تتوقع استسلام أبي طالب و لكن شيخ البطحاء كان له موقف آخر . 
قاد أبو طالب قبيلته إلى وادٍ بين جبلين ، و ذلك لحماية سيدنا محمّد من الاغتيال . 
راح أبو طالب يتفقد " الشِعب " أي الوادي و يسدّ الثغور التي قد يتسلّل منها الأعداء ليلاً لقتل سيدنا محمّد . 
و بالرغم من شيخوخته فقد كان يتناوب مع أخيه الحمزة و بعض رجال بني هاشم حراسة النبي ليلاً ، و كان ينقل فراشه من مكان إلى آخر ، فقد يترصّد الأعداء في النهار مكان النبي ثم يتسللون في الليل لقتله . 
و تمرّ الأيام و الشهور و يقاسي المحاصَرون آلام الجوع و الحرمان في عزلة تامة ، فإذا جاء موسم الحجّ خرجوا ليشتروا ما يلزمهم من غذاء و كساء . 
و كان جبابرة قريش و هم أثرياء مكّة يشترون كلّ ما بوسعهم من الطعام حتى لا يبقى في الأسواق منه شيء يشتريه المحاصرون . 
و خلال تلك المدّة المريرة ، كان أبو طالب كالجبل لا يلين و لا يتراجع عن الوقوف إلى جانب سيدنا محمّد ، فكان مثال المؤمن الصلب الثابت الجنان ، و طالما سمعه الناس يردد أشعاراً كثيرة منها : 
نصرتُ الرسولَ رسولَ المليك *** ببيض تلألأ كلمع البروق 
أذبُّ و أحمي رسول الإله *** حماية حامٍ عليه شفيق 
و قال مرّة مستنكراً موقف قريش : 
ألم تعلموا أنّا وجدنا محمّداً **** رسولاً كموسى خُطّ في أوّل الكتب 
و أنّ عليه في العباد محبّة *** و لا حيف فيمن خصّه الله في الحبِّ 
كان أبو طالب يحبّ سيدنا محمّداً ، يحبّه أكثر من أولاده ، و كان ينظر إليه أحياناً و يبكي و يقول : إذا رأيته ذكرت أخي عبد الله . 
و ذات ليلة جاء أبو طالب و أيقظ سيدنا محمّداً من نومه ، و قال لابنه علي : 
ـ نم في فراشه يا بني . 
كان عُمر علي آنذاك ثمانية عشر عاماً . 
قال علي و قد أراد أن يعرف أبوه تضحيته بنفسه : 
ـ سوف اُقتل إذن . 
فقال الأب : 
ـ اصبر من أجل فداء الحبيب و ابن الحبيب . 
فقال عليّ بحماس : 
ـ أنا لا أخاف الموت و إنما أردت أن تعرف نصرتي . 
رَبَتَ أبو طالب على كتف ابنه بحبّ و مضى مع سيدنا محمّد إلى مكان آمن لينام فيه . 
و عندما رقد سيدنا محمّد في الفراش ، راح أبو طالب و تمدّد في فراشه ليغمض عينيه هانئاً و قلبه ينبض إيماناً . 
و مضت الشهور تلو الشهور و المحاصرون يزدادون جوعاً و صبراً حتى راحوا يقتاتون على ورق الأشجار ، و كان منظر الأطفال الجياع يحزّ في نفس النبي .

----------


## ظل الظلام

شكرًا على مثل هذا نور الذي ينتظر من يتزود منه.وأتمنى لك كل الصحة والعافية وكل الخير وأن ترزقي شفاعة الحسين وأن يأنس الله وحشتك في القبر.
وعلى ذكر الـ15 الذي لم يتمكن من الرد إلا عدد ضئيل منهم.فأنا أقول أن دخول هؤلاء للنظر لهذا الموضوع هو أكبر شاهد على نجاحك في رسم الصورة المتألقة لهذا الموضوع.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكور اخوي ظل الظلام والله ادخلت الفرحة الى قلبي 
اشكرك من كل قلبي على روحك السامية  موفق 
كل المودة :)

----------


## الأمل البعيد

تكملة لجزء ابا طالب ناصر الرسول  


البشرى 

و ذات يوم جاء سيدنا محمّد إلى عمّه و الفرحة تغمر وجهه المضيئ و قال : 
ـ يا عم إنّ ربي قد سلّط " الأُرضة " على صحيفة قريش فلم تدَعْ شيئاً إلاّ اسم الله . 
فقال أبو طالب مستبشراً : 
ـ أربّك أخبرك بهذا ؟! 
ـ نعم . 
و نهض أبو طالب على الفور و قلبه مملوء بالإيمان ، و انطلق إلى الكعبة حيث يجلس زعماء قريش في " دار الندوة " . 
هتف أبو طالب بالجالسين : 
ـ يا معشر قريش . 
و نهض الجالسون إجلالاً لشيخ مهيب الطلعة و تطلّعوا إلى ما سيقوله فلعلّه جاء ليعلن تراجعه و هزيمته أمام الحصار ، و لكن شيخ البطحاء قال : 
ـ يا معشر قريش : إن ابن أخي محمّد قد أخبرني بأن الله قد سلّط على صحيفتكم الأُرضة فمحت منها كلّ شيء إلاّ اسمه فان كان صادقاً فانتهوا عن قطيعتنا و حصارنا . 
قال أبو جهل : 
ـ و إن كان كاذباً ؟ 
أجاب أبو طالب بثقة و إيمان . 
ـ أُسلّمكم ابن أخي . 
هتف زعماء قريش : 
ـ رضينا و لك منّا العهد و الميثاق . 
و فُتح باب الكعبة ليجدوا الأُرضة قد أكلت كلّ شيء إلاّ " بسم الله " . 
و خرج المحاصرون من " شعب أبي طالب " و راح سيدنا محمّد و الذين آمنوا معه يبشّرون بنور الإسلام الوافدين لزيارة بيت الله الحرام  


الرحيل 

تخطى أبو طالب الثمانين من عمره فشعر بالضعف الشديد و سقط في فراش المرض ، و كان لا يفكّر بشيء سوى سيدنا محمّد ، و كان يدرك أنّه إذا مات فانّ قريشاً لن تهاب أحداً بعده و سوف تقتل ابن أخيه . 
و جاء زعماء قريش لعيادة شيخ البطحاء و قالوا : 
ـ يا أبا طالب أنت شيخنا و سيدنا ، و قد حضرك الموت فضع حدّاً للخصام بيننا و بين ابن أخيك . . و قل له أن يكفّ عنّا لنكفّ عنه ، و يدعنا و ديننا و ندعه و دينه . 
نظر أبو طالب إلى أبي جهل و إلى أبي سفيان و غيرهما من زعماء قريش و قال لهم بصوت واهن : 
ـ لن تزالوا بخير ما سمعتم من محمّد و اتبعتم أمره ، فأطيعوه تنالوا السعادة في دنياكم و آخرتكم . 
و نهض المشركون و قال أبو جهل بحقد : 
ـ أتريد أن نجعل الآلهة إلهاً واحداً ؟! 
و شعر أبو طالب بالحزن لموقف قريش ، و كان يحسّ بالقلق على مصير سيدنا محمّد ، فدعى بني هاشم و أمرهم بنصرة سيدنا محمّد حتى لو كلّفهم ذلك حياتهم ، فامتثلوا جميعاً . 
و عندما أغمض أبو طالب عينيه ليموت مطمئن البال . 
و سكت شيخ البطحاء ، أصبح جثّة هامدة لا حراك فيها ، و انخرط ابنه عليّ في بكاءٍ مرير ، و انبعثت صرخات الحزن في أرجاء مكّة ، وفرح المشركون و قال أبو جهل بغيظ : 
ـ آن الأوان للإنتقام من محمّد . 
و جاء سيدنا محمّد من أجل أن يودّعه الوداع الأخير . 
قبّل جبينه المضيء و تمتم بحزن : 
ـ رحمك الله يا عم ! ربيتني صغيراً و كفلتني يتيماً و نصرتني كبيراً فجزاك الله عني و عن الإسلام خير جزاء العاملين المجاهدين . 
ثم بكى و انهمرت دموعه ، و راح يتذكّر أيام طفولته في ظلال عمّه الوارفة يوم كان صبيّاً و أراد عمّه الرحيل في تجارة إلى الشام ، فركض وراء عمّه و أخذ بزمام ناقته و قال باكياً : 
ـ إلى مَن تكلني و لا أب لي و لا اُم ألجأ إليهما ؟ 
و تذكّر بكاء عمّه و هو يقول له : 
ـ و الله لا أكلك إلى غيري . 
ثم مدّ يده إليه و احتضنه و راح يقبّله و يشمّه . و انطلقت بهما الناقة في رمال الصحراء . 
تذكّر سيدنا محمّد كلّ تلك الأيام بحلاوتها و مرارتها فقبّل جبين عمه المضيء ، و عانق ابن عمّه علي و راحا يبكيان معاً . 


عام الحزن 


و تمرّ أسابيع معدودة . و توفيت خديجة زوجة سيدنا محمّد ، فسمّى ذلك العام " عام الحزن " ، و راحت قريش تصبّ عذابها على سيدنا محمّد و الذين آمنوا معه . 
و ذات يوم جاء سيدنا محمّد إلى منزله و قد ألقى السفهاء التراب على رأسه ، و راحت ابنته فاطمة تبكي و هي تغسل عنه التراب ، فمسح على رأسها و قال : 
ـ لا تبكي يا ابنتي فإنّ الله مانع أباك و ناصره على أعداء دينه و رسالته ، و جاء جبريل بأمر السماء قائلاً : 
ـ يا محمّد اخرج من مكّة فقد مات ناصرك . 
و لمّا تآمرت قريش على قتل سيدنا محمّد ، جاء فتى أبي طالب علي هذه المرّة لينام في فراشه أيضاً و يفدي سيدنا محمّداً بروحه . 
فعليّ هو ابن أبي طالب شيخ البطحاء . 
فيما انطلق سيدنا محمّد باتجاه يثرب المدينة المنوّرة ، و هناك انبثق نور الإسلام ليضيء العالم . 
و اليوم و عندما يتوجّه المسلمون كلّ عام لزيارة بيت الله الحرام فإنّهم يتذكّرون مواقف شيخ البطحاء و هو يدافع عن دين الله و رسالته .

----------


## ابو طارق

*استمري ابنتي نحن معك* 


*محمود سعد*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

هذا الجزاء الي يمحمد والله اذا ماوقوفك الادارة ما اكون الامل البعيد
احنا الاغبياء والله ساكمل واكمل 
حتى تحتر مرارتك 
كل شي الا الائمه والصحابة عليهم السلام 
صحيح انتم المخطئين 
اريد من الجميع الدخول ليروا حقيقة هؤلاء الناس 
اصحاب الرسول ويكلم عنهم 
يالله انصرنا عن القوم الظالمين

----------


## الأمل البعيد

حمزة بن المـطـلـب 
أســــد اللـــه 



انطلق حمزة إلى التلال المشرفة على مكّة ، كان حصانه القويّ يصعد كثبان الرمال ، او ينساب في الوديان ، و حمزة يتأمّل ما حوله من مناظر جميلة . 
السماء زرقاء صافية ، و التلال تغمرها أشعة الشمس ، فتلمع حبّات الرمال . 
كان حمزة يفكّر بدعوة سيّدنا محمّد ، و كان قلبه مع رسول الله . . 
حقّاً لا إله إلاّ الله ، أمّا اللات و العزى و مناة فما هي إلاّ حجارة صنعها الإنسان فكيف يعبدها ؟! 
انطلق الحصان يجوب الصحراء ، و فرّت الأرانب و هي ترى من بعيد رجلاً يحمل قوسه باحثاً عن الأسُود . 


سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) 

في طريق المسعى بين جبل " الصفا " و جبل " المروة " جلس سيّدنا محمّد فوق إحدى الصخور ، كان كعادته مستغرقاً في الفكر و التأمل . 
كان يفكر بقومه الذين كفروا به و برسالة الله . 
في منزل مطلّ على طريق " المسعى " جلست فتاتان ، كانت شرفة المنزل تطلّ على الطريق . 
رأت الفتاتان سيّدنا محمّداً غارقاً في الفكر ، ينظر السماء و إلى الجبال . 
و في تلك اللحظات ظهر " أبو جهل " و معه سفهاء مكّة ، كانوا يضحكون و يقهقهون بصوتٍ عال . 
نظر أبو جهل إلى سيّدنا محمّد فالتمعت عيناه حقداً . أراد أن يسخر منه فصاح : 
ـ انظروا إلى هذا الساحر . . إلى هذا المجنون . . انّه لا يضحك مثلنا . . هو ساكت . . 
و ضحك السفهاء ، و كانت قهقهاتهم الشيطانية تملأ الفضاء : 
ـ ها ها ها ـ ها ها ها . . 
كانت الفتاتان تراقبان ما يجري بحزن . رأتا أبا جهل يدور حول سيّدنا محمّد و يضحك ، و يقوم بحركات مضحكة . . 
أخذ أبو جهل حفنة من التراب ، و وضعها فوق رأس النبيّ . 
تناثر التراب فوق وجهه و ثيابه . . 
و ضحك أبو جهل و السفهاء . و سيّدنا محمّد ساكت . كان حزيناً . . 
شعرت الفتاتان بالحزن و الألم من أجل سيّدنا محمّد . 
ابتعد أبو جهل و حوله السفهاء ، و نهض سيّدنا محمّد يمسح التراب عن رأسه و وجهه و ثيابه ، و مضى إلى منزله . 
و مرّت ساعة ، قرّرت الفتاتان أن تخبرا الحمزة فانتظرتاه . 
من بعيد لاح حمزة ينحدر من التلال على حصانه الأشقر . 
هتفت الفتاة : 
ـ عاد حمزة . . هيا بنا نخبره . 
صاحت الفتاة : 
ـ يا أبا عمارة . . 
توقّف الحمزة و تطلّع إلى الفتاة . 
قالت الفتاة بحزن : 
ـ يا أبا عمارة لو رأيت ما لقي ابن أخيك محمّد من " أبي جهل " . 
تساءل حمزة : 
ـ و ما لقي منه ؟ 
قالت الفتاة : 
ـ صادفه في الطريق . . فسبّه و ألقى على رأسه التراب . 
شعر حمزة بالدماء تغلي في رأسه . ضرب حصانه بالقوس و قفز الحصان غاضباً ، و انطلق الفارس نحو الكعبة . 
كان من عادته إذا عاد من الصيد أن يمرّ بالناس و يسلّم عليهم ، و لكنّه هذه المرّة كان غاضباً من أجل سيّدنا محمّد فلم يسلّم على أحد و مضى يشقّ طريقه إلى " أبي جهل " . 
قفز الحمزة من فوق حصانه مثل الأسد . رفع قوسه و ضرب " أبا جهل " على رأسه . 
شعر " أبو جهل " بالرعب و هو يرى حمزة غاضباً ، فقال بخنوع : 
ـ لقد سبّ آلهتنا يا أبا عمارة و سفّه عقولنا . 
قال حمزة : 
ـ و من أسفه منكم و أنتم تعبدون الحجارة . 
و صرخ حمزة بغضب : 
ردّ عليّ إن استطعت . 
و دوّت في فناء الكعبة صرخة الحق و هتف حمزة : 
ـ أشهد أن لا إله إلاّ الله و أن محمّداً رسول الله . 
و نظر حمزة إلى أبي جهل و عيناه تقدحان شرراً و قال : 
أتشتمه و أنا على دينه . 
أطرق أبو جهل ذليلاً و سكت ، و فرّ السفهاء من حوله . 
و انطلق الحمزة إلى سيّدنا محمّد يعانقه و الدموع تتساقط من عينيه . 
و فرح سيّدنا محمّد بإسلام عمّه الحمزة فسمّاه : أسد الله و أسد رسوله . 



الميلاد 

ولد الحمزة عام 570 ميلادية أي في عام الفيل . 
و هو أخو سيّدنا محمّد في الرضاعة إذ أرضعتهما امرأة اسمها ثويبة . 
كان الحمزة قويّاً ، شجاعاً مهاباً ، أعلن إسلامه في السنة الثامنة من بعثة سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) . 
و عرف الناس اعتناق الحمزة للإسلام ، ففرح المسلمون و حزن المشركون . 
و كان بعض المسلمين يكتم إسلامه خوفاً فأعلنوا شهادتهم . 
و كان إسلام الحمزة بداية عهد جديد ، فقد أصبح أتباع سيّدنا محمّد قوّة تخشاها قريش و تحسب لها ألف حساب . 


السنة التاسعة بعد البعثة 

مرّت تسعة أعوام على بعثة سيّدنا محمّد و ازداد عدد المسلمين . 
كان عمر بن الخطاب سريع الغضب ، و ذات يوم أخذ سيفه ، و فكّر في أن يقتل سيّدنا محمّداً . 
سأل عنه فقيل : انّه مع أصحابه في بيت عند جبل " الصفا " ، فانطلق عمر إليه . 
و في الطريق صادفه " نعيم " و هو رجل من قبيلة عمر فسأله : 
ـ أين تريد يا عمر ؟ 
أجاب عمر بعصبية : 
ـ أريد أن أقتل محمّداً هذا الصابئ الذي عاب ديننا . 
كان نعيم قد اعتنق الإسلام سرّاً فقال له : 
ـ إن بني هاشم لن يتركوك حيّاً إذا نلته بأذى . . و هذه اُختك قد أسلمت هي و زوجها . 
صرخ عمر بعصبية : 
ـ ماذا ؟ اُختي فاطمة . 
مضى عمر إلى منزل اُخته . و عندما وصل قرب الباب سمع رجلاً يقرأ القرآن . . 
كانت كلمات السماء تنساب مؤثّرة : 
ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . . طه . . ما أنزلنا عليك القرآن لتشقى . .  
ضرب عمر الباب و دخل . 
أخفت اخته صحيفة القرآن فأراد أن يمزّقها ، و ضرب اُخته فسال من وجهها الدم . 
شعر عمر بالندم . . و خرج من المنزل . 
كان سيّدنا محمّد و معه بعض أصحابه في بيت قرب جبل الصفا . 
كان يعلّمهم القرآن و الحكمة و يقرأ عليهم آيات السماء . 
و في تلك اللحظات سمعوا ضرباً عنيفاً على الباب . 
نهض أحد المسلمين و راح ينظر من فتحة في الباب إلى الطارق و سأل الحمزة : 
ـ مَنِ الطارق ؟ 
إنّه عمر و بيده سيف . 
قال الحمزة : 
ـ لا تخف افتح الباب . . فإذا أراد بذلناه و إذا أراد شرّاً قتلته بسيفه . 
نهض حمزة لاستقبال القادم الجديد . فتح الباب و سأل : 
ـ ماذا تريد يا بن الخطاب ؟ 
أجاب : 
ـ جئت أشهد أن لا إله إلاّ الله و أن محمّداً رسول الله . 
و هتف سيدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) : 
ـ الله أكبر . 
و فرح المسلمون بإسلام عمر .
( اي نعم فقد فرح المسلمون يعني أن اي واحد يسلم واين كان يسلمـ لازم نفرحلها ) 


الهجرة 

كان أهل يثرب من قبيلتي " الأوس " و " الخزرج " قد بايعوا سيّدنا محمّداً ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) على الدفاع عن دين الله بأموالهم و أنفسهم . 
فلما اشتدّ أذى قريش على المسلمين ، أمرهم سيّدنا محمّد أن يهاجروا إلى يثرب ، فراح المسلمون يتسللون من مكّة فرادى و جماعات . و هاجر الحمزة بن عبد المطلب مع من هاجر من المسلمين . 
كان المهاجرون و الأنصار في " يثرب " ينتظرون بشوق هجرة سيّدنا محمّد و كانوا يترقبون وصوله  



الفداء 

قرّر المشركون قتل سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) . و هبط جبريل يخبره بالمؤامرة ، فدعا رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) ابن عمّه علي بن أبي طالب و عرض عليه أن ينام في فراشه لينجو و يهاجر إلى " يثرب " . 
سأل عليّ سيّدنا محمّداً ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) : 
ـ و هل تسلم أنت يا رسول الله ؟ 
أجاب سيّدنا محمّد : 
ـ نعم . 
فرح علي بنجاة النبيّ ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و لم يكن يفكّر في نفسه عندما يهاجم المشركون منزل سيّدنا محمّد . 
و هبط جبريل بالآية الكريمة : { و من الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضاة الله } أي أن هناك من يبيع نفسه من أجل رضا الله سبحانه .
و في هذه الآية ثناء على موقف عليّ و تضحيته . 
و وصل سيّدنا محمّد " يثرب " التي أصبح اسمها منذ وصول النبيّ ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) إليها " المدينة المنوّرة " . 


في مكّة 

و في مدينة مكّة أغار المشركون على بيوت المسلمين المهاجرين و نهبوها . 
شعر المهاجرون بالحزن لذلك ، من أجل هذا فكّر سيدنا محمّد إرسال سرايا لتأديب قريش من خلال التعرّض لقوافلها التجارية . 
استدعى سيّدنا محمّد الحمزة أسد الله و عقد له أوّل راية في تاريخ الإسلام و ذلك في شهر رمضان من السنة الأولى للهجرة . 
أمر سيّدنا محمّد الحمزة أن ينطلق بسريته و هم ثلاثون من المهاجرين إلى ساحل البحر حيث طريق القوافل . 
و في ناحية تدعى " العيص " اصطدم الحمزة ب " أبي جهل " . 
كان أبو جهل في ثلاثمائة من المقاتلين ، أي عشرة أضعاف عدد المسلمين ، و لكن حمزة ( رضوان الله عليه ) و من معه من المسلمين المهاجرين لم يخافوا و استعدوا للاشتباك مع المشركين . 
و قبل أن تحدث المعركة تدخل " مجدي بن عمرو الجهني " و كانت له علاقات حسنة مع قريش و المسلمين و حجز بينهم . 
و قد افتخر حمزة ( رضوان الله عليه ) بأنّه أوّل مسلم يسلّمه رسول الله راية الإسلام ، وله في ذلك شعر جميل : 
بأمر رسول الله أو خافق 
عليه لواء لم يكن لاح من قبلي 
لواء لديه النصر من ذي كرامة 
إله عزيز فعله أفضل الفعل 
ثم يشير إلى اصطدامه بأبي جهل : 
عشية ساروا حاشدين و كلّنا 
مراجله في غيظ أصحابه تغلي 
فلما تراءينا أناخوا فعقلوا 
مطايا و عقلنا مدى غرض النبل 
و قلنا لهم حبل الإله نصيرنا 
و ما لكمُ إلا الضلالة من حبل 
فثار أبو جهل هنالك باغياً 
فخاب و رد الله كيد أبي جهل 
و ما نحن إلاّ ثلاثين راكباً 
و هم مائتان بعد واحدة فضل 



تابع >>>>

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مع سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله )


و في غزوة العشيرة التي قادها سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) كان اللواء مع حمزة بن عبد المطلب .
و توالت بعد ذلك السرايا و الدوريات الإسلامية التي كان هدفها تهديد تجارة قريش .

كانت قريش قد أعلنت الحرب على المسلمين اقتصادياً ، فقد هاجمت دور المسلمين المهاجرين في مكّة . و راحت تشدّد حربها ضد المسلمين في كل مكان من الجزيرة و تحرّض القبائل العربية على الإغارة على يثرب .

أراد سيّدنا محمد تأديب قريش ، و كان أفضل وسيلة هو تهديد قوافلها التجارية إلى الشام .

و كان الحمزة لا يفارق سيدنا محمدا في كلّ غزوة .


معركة بدر

و صلت الأخبار إلى سيدنا محمد عن عودة قافلة تجارية لقريش من الشام يقودها أبو سفيان .

و دعا سيدنا محمد المسلمين إلى اعتراض القافلة .

و في يوم 12 رمضان من السنة الثانية للهجرة خرج سيدنا محمد و معه 313 من المهاجرين و الأنصار .

سمع أبو سفيان بتحرّك المسلمين و هدفهم اعتراض القافلة ، فأرسل على وجه السرعة رجلاً يحيط قريش بخطورة الموقف .

وجد أبو جهل في ذلك الفرصة للقضاء على الإسلام و المسلمين فراح يحرّض قريش على الحرب فحشّد مع زعماء قريش 950 مقاتلاً و غادر بهم مكّة باتجاه " عيون بدر " حيث عسكر المسلمون .

و في يوم 17 رمضان التقى الجيشان ، كان المشركون يضربون على طبول الحرب ، و كان المسلمون يذكرون الله و يسبّحونه .

و هبط جبريل على سيدنا محمد بهذه الآية : { و إن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها } .

و عرض النبيّ على قريش السلام و العودة .

و رفض أبو الجهل و كان يتصوّر انّه سوف يقضي على الإسلام ، فجيشه يفوق جيش المسلمين ثلاث مرّات .

استعد الجيشان للاشتباك و نادى أحد المشركين :

ـ يا محمّد أخرج إلينا أكفاءنا من قريش .

و هنا التفت سيدنا محمد إلى أصحابه و قال :

ـ قم يا عبيدة بن الحارث و يا حمزة بن عبد المطلب و يا علي بن أبي طالب .

فهبّوا مستبشرين بنصر الله أو الشهادة في سبيله .

وقف عبيدة أمام خصمه عتبة بن ربيعة .

و وقف علي في مواجهة الوليد بن عتبة .

و تقدّم حمزة نحو خصمه شيبة بن ربيعة .

و اشتعلت أوّل معركة في تاريخ الإسلام .

لم يمهل حمزة خصمه فسدّد له ضربة صرعته .

و ضرب عليّ عدوّ الإسلام فقتله .

أما عبيدة فقد ضرب خصمه و لكنّه تلقى ضربة من خصمه فسقط على الأرض ، فاشترك حمزة و علي في قتل عتبة . و حملا عبيدة نحو معسكر المسلمين لمعالجته .

و عندما تساقط أبطال المشركين في ساحة المعركة ، أصدر أبو جهل أمره بالهجوم العام .

و تصدّى المسلمون للهجوم بروح عامرة بالإيمان و الثقة من عند الله ، و نصر الله المسلمين .

و سقط أبو جهل و تساقطت رؤوس الكفر ، و ولّى المشركون الأدبار .


الانتقام

وصلت أنباء الهزيمة إلى مكّة ، فعلا صراخ النساء على قتلى المشركين إلاّ هند زوجة أبي سفيان ، فقد ظلّت ساكتة فقالوا ألا تبكين على أخيك و أبيك و عمّك ، قالت :

ـ لا حتى لا يشمت بنا محمد و أصحابه .

راحت هند تفكّر بالانتقام و الثأر بقتل سيدنا محمد أو علي بن أبي طالب أو الحمزة بن عبد المطلب .

و كانت تحرّض المشركين من أجل الانتقام .

و خرج المشركون في ثلاثة آلاف مقاتل و معهم هند بنت عتبة زوجة أبي سفيان و حولها أربعة عشر امرأة يضربن على الدفوف و الطبول .

جاءت هند إلى " وحشي " و هو من عبيد مكّة الأقوياء و أغرته بالذهب و الأموال إن هو قتل سيدنا محمّداً أو علي ( عليه السَّلام ) أو الحمزة ( رضوان الله عليه ) .

قال وحشي :

ـ أما محمّد فلا أقدر أن أصيبه لأن أصحابه يحفون به ، و أما علي فهو حذر لا يعطي فرصة لخصمه ، و أمّا الحمزة فربّما تمكنت من قتله لأنه إذا غضب لا يرى شيئاً .

و قدّمت هند لوحشي الذهب و راحت تنظر إلى الرمح الذي كان يتدرّب عليه وحشي لقتل حمزة .

وصل جيش المشركين منطقة " الأبواء " قرب المدينة و فيها قبر آمنة أُم سيدنا محمّد و كان قد مضى على وفاتها خمسون سنة .

أرادت هند نبش القبر و أصرّت على ذلك ، و لكن بعض زعماء قريش رفض ذلك حتى لا يصبح عادة عند العرب .

و في جبل اُحد تقاتل الجيشان . . جيش المشركين و قائدهم أبو سفيان ، و جيش المسلمين و قائدهم سيدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) .

أمر سيدنا محمّد خمسين من أمهر الرماة بالتمركز على سفوح جبل " عينين " لحماية مؤخرة جيش الإسلام ، و أوصاهم أن لا يغادروا أماكنهم في كلّ الظروف .

و بدأت المعركة بهجوم المشركين يتقدّمهم حامل اللواء عثمان بن أبي طلحة و حوله هند و النساء يضربن على الدفوف و يحرّضن على القتال :

نحن بنات طارق

نمشي على النمارق

مشي القطا البوارق

المسك في المفارق

و الدرّ في المخانق

إن تقبلوا نعانق

أو تدبروا نفارق

فراق غير وامق

صاح حمزة بحماس :

ـ أنا ابن ساقي الحجيج .

و هجم على حامل اللواء فضربه فقطع يده فتراجع و أخذ اللواء أخوه ، و المسلمون يضغطون بشدّة .

تساقط حملة اللواء الواحد تلو الآخر .

و عندما سقط اللواء على الأرض ، دبّ الخوف في نفوس المشركين و ولّوا هاربين ، و سقط الصنم الكبير الذي حملوه معهم لينصرهم في الحرب من فوق الجمل !

و في تلك اللحظات و المسلمون يطاردون فلول المنهزمين تناسى الرماة أوامر سيدنا محمّد و تركوا سفح الجبل لجمع الغنائم فانكشفت مؤخرة جيش المسلمين .

و هنا قام خالد بن الوليد و كان مع المشركين بحركة التفاف ، و فوجئ المسلون بهجوم مباغت لفرسان المشركين و حدثت الفوضى في صفوف الجيش الإسلامي .

كان " وحشي " و هو من عبيد مكّة يراقب حمزة و بيده رمح طويل ، و كان لا يفكّر بشيء سوى قتل حمزة .

و في غمرة الإشتباكات العنيفة ، كان وحشي يترصّد حمزة من وراء صخرة كبيرة .

و فيما كان الحمزة في صراع مع أحد المشركين ، يقاتل ببسالة ، هزّ " وحشي " الحربة بقوّة ثم أطلقها باتجاه عمّ النبيّ ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) .

ضربت الحربة بطن الحمزة ، و حاول الهجوم على وحشي و لكن الحربة كانت قد صرعته فهوى على الأرض شهيداً .

و ركض وحشي ليخبر هنداً بما فعل .

فرحت هند و نزعت حليّها الذهبية و أعطتها إلى وحشي و قالت له :

ـ إذا رجعنا إلى مكّة فسأعطيك عشرة دنانير .

أسرعت هند إلى جثمان الحمزة و قطعت اُذنيه و أنفه لتصنع منها قلادة ، ثم استلت خنجراً و بقرت بطن الشهيد و أخرجت كبده بوحشية و عضت كبده مثل الكلب .

ثم جاء أبو سفيان فراح يمزّق جسمه بالرمح !!


سيّد الشهداء


انسحب المشركون من أرض المعركة و هبط سيّدنا محمّد من الجبل و معه أصحابه لدفن الشهداء .

و سأل النبيّ ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) عمّن يعرف مكان الحمزة .

فقال الحارث : ـ أنا . .

أمر سيّدنا محمّد الحارث أن يبحث عنه ليدلّه .

و مضى الرجل يبحث عنه فوجده ممزّق الجسد فكره أن يخبر النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) .

أمر سيّدنا محمّد عليّاً أن يبحث عنه فوجده و كره علي أن يخبر رسول الله فيتألم لمنظره .

و راح سيّدنا محمّد يبحث عن الحمزة بنفسه فوجده بتلك الحالة المؤسفة .

بكى سيّدنا محمّد كثيراً لما رأى ما صنعوا بجسده الطاهر .

إن الذئاب لا تفعل ما فعلته هند و أبو سفيان .

و قال النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) :

ـ رحمك الله يا عمّ لقد علمتك فعولاً للخير و صولاً للرحم .

و كان سيّدنا محمّد غاضباً فقال :

ـ لئن أظهرني ( نصرني ) الله على قريش لأمثلن ( لأصنعن ما صنعوا بحمزة ) بسبعين من رجالهم .

و أقسم المسلمون أن يفعلوا ذلك ، فهبط جبريل بهذه الآية : { و إن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به و لئن صبرتم لهو خيرٌ للصابرين } فعفا رسول الله و صبر و نهى عن المُثلة .

و خلع سيّدنا محمّد بردته و غطى الشهيد و خاطبه قائلاً :

ـ يا عمّ رسول الله و أسد الله و أسد رسوله . . يا فاعل الخيرات يا كاشف الكُربات يا ذابّ يا مانع عن وجه رسول الله .

و جاءت صفية اُخت الحمزة و عمّة سيّدنا محمّد مع فاطمة الزهراء ( عليها السلام ) لتطمئن على سلامة النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) فصادفها علي بن أبي طالب و قال لها :

ـ ارجعي يا عمّة .

و كان لا يريد أن ترى أخاها بتلك الحالة .

فقالت :

ـ كلا حتى أرى رسول الله .

و رآها النبيّ ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) من بعيد فأمر ابنها الزبير أن لا يتركها ترى أخاها الشهيد .

فاستقبلها الزبير و قال :

عودي يا اُماه .

فقالت :

حتى أرى رسول الله .

و عندما رأت سيّدنا محمّداً ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و اطمأنت على سلامته سألته عن الحمزة :

ـ أين ابن اُمي ؟

و سكت النبيّ ، فأدركت صفية انّه قد استشهد فبكت و بكت فاطمة على عمّها الشهيد .

فقال سيّدنا محمّد يعزيمها :

ـ ابشروا فإن جبريل أخبرني أن حمزة مكتوب في أهل السماوات " أسد الله و أسد رسوله " .

و اليوم يبقى جبل أُحد قرب المدينة المنوّرة شاهداً على بسالة حمزة سيّد الشهداء و على وحشية المشركين .

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووووووووووو حبيبتي الامل البعيد
جهد رااااااااائع خيتو
بجد موضوع رووووووووووووووووووووعه رووووووووووووووووووووووعه
ترى لك الاجر من كل شخص يقرأه تدرين؟؟؟
الله يعطيك الف عافيه وانا انشالله من المتابعين لش  والمشجعين
استمري طيب كلنا في انتظار المزيد منك خيتو


تدرين
بخاطري اقرأ عن كل اللي راح تكتبينه بسرعه ها 
ابي  اتعرف على اصحاب النبي فعلا صلى الله عليه واله
والله ماني عارفه شلون اشكرك على الجهد الحلو
بس اجرك على الله مو علي
انا في الانتظار حبيبتي واستمري طيب
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
خيتووووووووووووووووووووو
فكره روووووووووووووووووووووعه حبيبتي
انا انشاللله من المشجعين لك ومعاك في الطريق انشالله
يااااااااااااي بجد موضوع حلو استمري حبيبتي واحنا كلنا معاك
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد ىوال محمد واللعن اعدائهم الى يوم الدين 
مشوووووووورة خيتو الريشة الناعمة 
واللله بردتي خاطري عن بعض الناس وازحت عن همي مشكوووووووووورة مرة حبيبيتي 
والش اجر كبير لانش واسيتيني وقرائتي موضوعي
الف شكر لج بجد فرحت حدي
تحياااااااااااااااااتي
تح

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> هذا الجزاء الي يمحمد والله اذا ماوقوفك الادارة ما اكون الامل البعيد
> احنا الاغبياء لا والله 
> ساكمل واكمل 
> حتى تحتر مرارتك 
> كل شي الا الائمه والصحابة عليهم السلام 
> صحيح انتم المخطئين 
> اريد من الجميع الدخول ليروا حقيقة هؤلاء الناس 
> اصحاب الرسول ويكلم عنهم 
> يالله انصرنا عن القوم الظالمين



ترى اني اوجه الكلام الى محمد 0744
بس حذف مشاركته 
يعني لا أحد يفكر اني اعنيه

----------


## الأمل البعيد

جعفر الطيار
البداية
افتقد شيخ البطحاء " أبو طالب " ابن أخيه " سيدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) " فراح يبحث عنه .

لم يكن وحده . كان معه ابنه جعفر ، و كان يومها في العشرين من عمره .

انطلق الشيخ مع ابنه إلى التلال المشرفة على مكّة و هناك وجده .

كان سيدنا محمّد يصلّي بخشوع ، و إلى يمينه فتى الإسلام علي .

كان منظرهما يبعث على الخشوع و هما يصلّيان لله خالق السماوات و الأرض خالق الكائنات ، لا يخافان أحداً إلاً الله .

التفت أبو طالب إلى ابنه " جعفر " و قال :

ـ صل جناح ابن عمّك .

أي قف إلى شماله بعد أن وقف علي إلى يمينه .

إن الطائر لا يطير إلاّ بجناحين ، فأراد " أبو طالب " عمّ النبي أن لا يبقى سيدنا محمّد بجناح واحد ، و منذ ذلك الوقت ظهر اسم جعفر في تاريخ الإسلام المشرق .

ولد جعفر بن أبي طالب بعد عام الفيل بربع قرن تقريباً ، و هو أكبر من أخيه علي بعشر سنين ، و أصغر من سيدنا محمّد بعشرين سنة تقريباً . يشبه سيدنا محمّداً ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) . نشأ في كنف عمّه العباس ، فلقد كان أبو طالب كثير العيال ، فأراد سيدنا محمّد أن يخفّف من أعبائه فأخذ عليّاً إلى منزله ، و أخذ العباسُ جعفراً .

أضاء نور الإسلام سماء مكّة ، و سيدنا محمّد يدعو الحائرين إلى النور الجديد و يدعو المقهورين و المظلومين إلى دين الحريّة و الخلاص ، و يدعو الغارقين في ظلام الجاهلية إلى نور الإسلام .

و لكن جبابرة قريش لم يكونوا ليصغوا إلى صوت الإسلام و نداء السماء فراحوا يحاربون سيدنا محمّداً و الذين آمنوا ، و يصبّون عذابهم على ضعفاء المسلمين ، فكانت السياط تنهال على بلال الحبشي و على سميّة و ياسر و غيرهم من المسلمين لا لذنب إلاّ لأنّهم قالوا ربّنا الله .
الهجرة الى الحبشة
و ذات ليلة اجتمع المسلمون عند رسول الله فقال لهم سيدنا محمّد و هو يشعر بالحزن لما يقاسونه من العذاب :

ـ إن بأرض الحبشة ملكاً لا يُظلم أحدٌ عنده ، فالحقوا ببلاده حتى يجعل الله لكم فرجاً و مخرجاً .

و أشرقت فكرة الهجرة في قلوب المؤمنين كما تشرق الشمس فتغمر الأرض بالنور و الدفء .

و تسلّلت مجموعة صغيرة في قلب الليل ، و عبرت البحر الأحمر إلى أرض الحبشة التي تدعى اليوم " أثيوبيا " ، و يبقى المسلمون المهاجرون هناك ، فيما تصاعد عذاب قريش على المسلمين في مكّة و اشتدّت محنتهم .

و في تلك الفترة العصيبة أمر سيدنا محمّد ابن عمّه جعفر أن يقود مجموعة أكبر إلى الحبشة .

بلغ عدد المجموعة الجديدة أكثر من ثمانين مسلماً و مسلمة . و راح جعفر يقود القافلة المهاجرة باتجاه سواحل البحر .

كان البحر هادئاً و الريح طيّبة ، و وصل المهاجرون شواطئ البحر .

و شاء الله سبحانه أن تمرّ بهم سفينة في طريقها من جدّة إلى الحبشة و يتحدّث جعفر مع ربّان السفينة ، و يوافق الرّبان على نقلهم إلى أرض الهجرة في ذلك الجانب من البحر .

انطلقت السفينة تشقّ مياه البحر ، و المسلمون يشكرون الله على أن أبدل خوفهم أمناً يعبدونه و لا يشركون به شيئاً .

كان جعفر يتفقّد بنفسه المهاجرين و خاصّة الأطفال منهم ، و كانت زوجته أسماء بنت عُميس تتفقّد النساء .

و تمرّ الأيام و الليالي و ترسو السفينة في شواطئ الحبشة و يصل المهاجرون الأرض التي أمرهم سيدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) بالهجرة إليها .

كانوا يُصَلّون لله بحرّية لا يتعرّض لهم أحد و كانوا يدعون الله في صلاتهم أن ينصر سيدنا محمداً و إخوانهم من المسلمين على جبابرة قريش الظالمين ، و لكن الأخبار التي كانت تصلهم تبعث على الحزن ، فقد استشهد ياسر و سميّة تحت التعذيب ، فكانوا يتألمون لما يحلّ بإخوتهم من العذاب ، غير أنهم كانوا يزدادون عزماً و صلابة في إيمانهم .
في مكّة
كان أبو جهل أكثر الحاقدين على سيدنا محمد و كان يخطّط للقضاء على دين الله ، يريد أن يطفئ شمعة الإسلام ليبقى الناس في ظلامٍ و جهل .

و لكن دين الله كان ينتشر مثل شذى الورود و كان يدخل الفرحة في القلوب مثل الربيع .

و ذات يوم اجتمع زعماء قريش في " دار الندوة " و راحوا يفكّرون كيف يطفئون نور الإسلام .

قال اُُُُُُُُمية :

ـ سأجعل من بلال عبرة للعبيد حتى لا يفكّرون في دخول دين محمّد .

و قال أبو جهل :

ـ نعم سوف نستمر في حصار بني هاشم حتى يموتوا جوعاً أو يسلّموا الينا محمداً لنقتله .

و قال أبو سفيان :

ـ و لكن ماذا نفعل لهؤلاء الذين يفرّون من مكّة و يذهبون إلى الحبشة .

قال أبو جهل :

ـ سوف نعيدهم :

ـ كيف ؟!

ـ نرسل إلى النجاشي هدايا كثيرة و هو صديقنا و لن يمتنع عن إجابة طلبنا .

ـ مَنْ يذهب ؟!

ـ سنرسل رجلاً ذكيّاً يعرف كيف يتفاهم مع النجاشي .

و بعد مشاورات ، استقرّ رأيهم على إرسال وفد إلى الحبشة من أجل إعادة الفارّين بالقوّة .
في حضرة النجاشي
و في الصباح انطلق " عمرو بن العاص " و " عمارة بن الوليد " باتجاه البحر و هما يحملان الهدايا إلى النجاشي ملك الحبشة .

عبر الوفد البحر في سفينة و وصل أرض الحبشة ، و انطلق إلى قصر الملك . قال عمرو بن العاص لحرّاس القصر :

ـ نحن وفد قريش إلى الملك نحمل إليه هدية .

رحّب النجاشي بالوفد و تسلّم هدايا قريش ، كما تسلّم البطارقة أيضاً هداياهم و سأل الملك عن هدفهم من الزيارة .

فقال الوفد :

ـ لقد لجأ إلى أرض الحبشة قوم من السفهاء فارقوا دين الآباء و الأجداد و لم يدخلوا دين الملك . . بل جاءوا بدين جديد لا نعرفه نحن و لا أنتم ، و لقد أرسلنا أشرافُ قريش لاستردادهم و تأديبهم .

كان ملك الحبشة رجلاً عادلاً و عاقلاً فقال :

ـ كيف أُسلّم اُناساً اختاروا بلادي و استجاروا بي ؟! و لكنّي سأسألهم فإذا تبيّن لي فساد عقيدتهم و انحرافهم سلّمتهم ، و إلاّ تركتهم يعيشون في أرضي و بلادي .

طلب النجاشي إحضار المهاجرين ، فجاءوا يتقدّمهم جعفر بن أبي طالب ، و دخل الجميع البلاط في حضرة الملك و كان من تقاليد البلاد أن يسجد كلّ من يدخل على النجاشي ، فسجد الأحباش و سجد الوفد ، و لكن المسلمين لم يسجدوا و ظلّت هاماتهم مرفوعة عالياً .

تساءل النجاشي :

ـ ألا تسجدون ؟!

أجاب جعفر :

ـ نحن لا نسجد لغير الله .

قال الملك

ـ ماذا تعني ؟

أجاب جعفر :

ـ أيُها الملك أن الله بعث إلينا رسولاً ، ثم أمرنا ألاّ نسجد لأحد إلاّ الله و أمرنا بالصلاة و الزكاة .

قال عمرو بن العاص بخبث :

ـ انّهم يخالفون دين الملك .

أشار النجاشي عليه أن يسكت ، و طلب من جعفر أن يستمرّ في حديثه .

قال جعفر بأدب :

ـ أيّها الملك كنّا قوماً أهل جاهلية . . نعبد الأصنام ، و نأكل الميتة ، و نأتي الفواحش و نقطع الأرحام ، و نسيء الجوار ، و يأكل القويّ منّا الضعيف ، حتى بعث الله إلينا رسولاً منّا نعرف نسبه و صدقه و أمانته و عفافه فدعانا إلى الله لنوحّده و نعبده ، و نخلع ما كنّا نعبد نحن و آباؤنا من دونه من الحجارة و الأوثان ، و أمرنا بصدق الحديث .

و اداء الأمانة .

و صلة الرحم .

و حسن الجوار .

و الكفّ عن المحارم و الدماء .

و نهانا عن الفواحش و قول الزور ، و أكل مال اليتيم ، وقذف المحصنات .

و أمرنا أن نعبد الله وحده .

لا نشرك به شيئاً .

و أمرنا بالصلاة و الزكاة و الصيام .

فصدقناه أيُّها الملك و اتبعناه على ما جاء به من عند الله ، فعبدنا الله وحده لا نشرك به شيئاً .

فعدا علينا قومنا فعذّبونا و فتنونا عن ديننا ليردّونا إلى عبادة الأوثان . .

فلّما قهرونا و ظلمونا ، و ضيّقوا علينا . . خرجنا إلى بلادك ، و اخترناك على من سواك ، و رغبنا في جوارك و رجونا أن لا نظلم عندك أيّها الملك .

قال النجاشي باحترام :

ـ هل معك مما جاء به نبيّكم ؟

قال جعفر بأدب :

ـ نعم .

قال النجاشي :

ـ اقرأ عليّ شيئاً .

و انطلق جعفر يقرأ بخشوع آيات بيّنات من سورة مريم :

{ وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَرْيَمَ إِذِ انتَبَذَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا مَكَانًا شَرْقِيًّا .

فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِن دُونِهِمْ حِجَابًا فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَرًا سَوِيًّا .

قَالَتْ : إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَن مِنكَ إِن كُنتَ تَقِيًّا .

قَالَ : إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلَامًا زَكِيًّا .

قَالَتْ : أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا .

قَالَ : كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِّنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَّقْضِيًّا .

فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَانتَبَذَتْ بِهِ مَكَانًا قَصِيًّا .

فَأَجَاءهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنتُ نَسْيًا مَّنسِيًّا .

فَنَادَاهَا مِن تَحْتِهَا أَلَّا تَحْزَنِي قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا .

وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا .

فَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَقَرِّي عَيْنًا فَإِمَّا تَرَيِنَّ مِنَ الْبَشَرِ أَحَدًا فَقُولِي :

إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ الْيَوْمَ إِنسِيًّا .

فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ .

قَالُوا : يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا فَرِيًّا .

يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا } .

بكى النجاشي و كانت دموعه تسيل على خديه ، و بكى القساوسة و الرهبان خاشعين و كان صوت جعفر ينساب في خشوع :

فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ .

قَالُوا : كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَن كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا .

قَالَ : إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا .

وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا .

وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا .

وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدتُّ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا .

نهض النجاشي إجلالاً لكلمات الله و قال بخشوع :

ـ إن هذا و الذي جاء به عيسى ليخرج من مشكاة واحدة .

و التفت إلى وفد قريش و قال بغضب :

ـ لن أُسلمهم و سأُدافع عنهم .

ثم أمر بطرد الوفد و إعادة الهدايا إليهم و قال :

ـ إنّها رشوة و أنا لا أحبّ أن أرتشي .

و التفت إلى جعفر و الذين آمنوا معه و قال :

ـ مرحباً بكم و بمن جئتم من عنده . . اشهد انّه الرسول الذي بشّر به عيسى بن مريم . . انزلوا حيث شئتم من بلادي .

و أراد النجاشي أن يعرف آداب الإسلام ، لأنّه رآهم لم يسجدوا تحية للملك ، فسأل جعفر عن ذلك فأجاب :

ـ إن تحيتنا أيُّها الملك أن نقول : السلام عليكم . .

و هي تحية من عند الله مباركة طيّبة 
مؤامرة اخرى
و في اليوم التالي ذهب " عمرو بن العاص " إلى القصر و قال لصاحبه " عمارة " :

ـ سوف أنتقم هذه المرّة من جعفر . . سأقول للملك إن المسلمين يقولون في عيسى رأياً آخر .
دخل الوفد مرّة اُخرى على النجاشي و قال :

ـ أيها الملك ان هؤلاء يقولون في عيسى انّه عبد .

سكت النجاشي قليلاً ثم أمر الحارس :

ـ إنطلق إلى جعفر نسمع منه رأيه .

جاء جعفر و سلّم على الملك بتحية الإسلام قائلاً :

ـ السلام على الملك .

سأل الملك :

ماذا تقولون في عيسى ؟

أجاب جعفر بهدوء :

ـ نقول ما قال الله فيه و ما أخبرنا به رسوله .

سأل النجاشي :

ـ و ماذا يقول نبيّكم ؟

قال جعفر :

ـ هو عبد الله و رسوله و روحه و كلمته ألقاها إلى مريم العذراء البتول .

سكت النجاشي قليلاً ثم خط بعصاه على الأرض و قال :

ـ ما عدا عيسى بن مريم ما تقول هذا الخط .

ثم قال :

ـ اذهب إلى أصحابك . . أنتم " شيوم " في الأرض .

أي أنتم آمنون .

و فشلت مؤامرة الوفد مرّة اُخرى و عاد إلى مكّة خائباً . و من ذلك اللقاء و المسلمون ينعمون في الإقامة بأرض لا يظلم عند ملكها أحد .

و فرح سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) و المسلمون بانتصار جعفر و بقائهم في الحبشة .
تابع >>>

----------


## الأمل البعيد

إقامة طيبة

و تمرّ الأيام و الشهور و الأعوام ، و جعفر و من معه من المسلمين يسمعون أخباراً حلوة فيفرحون و أخباراً مرّة فيحزنون .فرحوا بانتهاء الحصار الذي فرضته قريش على بني هاشم ، و حزنوا لوفاة أبي طالب حامي الرسول و وفاة خديجة زوجة سيّدنا محمّد التي وقفت إلى جانبه و أنفقت كلّ ثروتها من أجل الإسلام .
ثم غمرتهم الفرحة الكبرى بهجرة سيدنا محمد إلى المدينة و قيام أوّل دولة إسلامية ترتفع فيها راية التوحيد خفّاقة .

و وصلتهم أنباء معركة بدر الفاصلة و انتصار الإسلام في حربه مع الشرك و الأوثان .

و سمعوا أخبار معركة " اُحد " فحزنوا من أجل سيدنا محمّد و ما أصابه من الجروح ثم توالت أخبار الانتصارات الإسلامية على المشركين و حلفائهم من اليهود .

و كم كانت فرحة المسلمين كبيرة و هم يرون سيّدنا محمّداً يبعث برسائله إلى ملوك العالم .

رسالة إلى هرقل إمبراطور الروم . و رسالة إلى كسرى ملك فارس .

و رسالة إلى المقوقس عظيم مصر .


رسالة إلى النجاشي

و وصل الحبشة مبعوث من قِبل سيّدنا محمّد هو عمرة بن اُمية الضمري يحمل رسالة نبيّ الإسلام ، و هذا نصّها :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

من محمّد رسول الله

إلى النجاشي ملك الحبشة

سلم أنت " أي أنت سالم " .

فإني أحمد الله الذي لا إله إلاّ هو الملك القدّوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن . و أشهد أن عيسى بن مريم روح الله و كلمته ألقاها إلى مريم البتول الطيّبة الحصينة . . حملته من روحه كما خلق آدم بيده .

و إني أدعوك إلى الله وحده لا شريك له و الموالاة على طاعته ، و أن تتبعني و توقن بالذي جاءني ، فانّي رسول الله ، و إني أدعوك و جنودك إلى الله عَزَّ و جَلَّ ، و قد بلغت و نصحت ، فاقبلوا نصيحتي ، و السلام على من اتّبع الهدى .

و انطلق جعفر مع مبعوث سيّدنا محمّد إلى قصر النجاشي و سلما على ملك الحبشة الذي تسلّم رسالة النبيّ باحترام . و عندما اطّلع على مضمون الرسالة ، نزل النجاشي عن العرش و جلس على الأرض تواضعاً و احتراماً لرسول الله سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) .

وضع الرسالة على عينيه مبالغة في التعبير عن الاحترام ، ثم أمر بأن يحضروا له صندوقاً مصنوعاً من العاج فوضع الرسالة فيه و قال :

ـ ستبقى الحبشة بخير ما ظلّت هذه الرسالة محفوظة عند أهلها .

و تقدّم مبعوث النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) من الملك و قدّم إليه رسالة اُخرى يطلب فيها سيّدنا محمّد بأن يسمح للمهاجرين و على رأسهم جعفر بن أبي طالب بالعودة فقد أصبح لهم وطن .

غمرت الفرحة المسلمين بقرب العودة إلى الديار و الأحبّة و شكروا للنجاشي حسن ضيافته .

أمر النجاشي بإعداد السفن التي ستقلّ المهاجرين إلى أرض الحجاز ، و بعث معهم ممثلاً يحمل هدايا الحبشة و تحيات ملكها إلى سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) .

و ارتفعت الأشرعة استعداداً للسفر ، و بدأت رحلة العودة و المسلمون فرحون بنصر الله .


فتح خيبر

في المدينة المنوّرة كان جيش الإسلام يستعد للزحف نحو حصون خيبر اليهودية .

كان يهود خيبر يحيكون المؤامرات تلو المؤامرات لإطفاء نور الإسلام ، فكانوا يحرّضون القبائل العربية لغزو المدينة و القضاء على الدولة الإسلامية الفتية .

من أجل هذا قرّر سيدنا محمد استئصال خطرهم لينعم الناس بسلام الإيمان و الإسلام .

وصلت قوّات الإسلام الطريق الذي يربط بين قبائل غطفان و حصون خيبر لقطع الإمدادات على العدوّ و توجيه ضربة عسكرية مفاجئة .

بلغ تعداد الجيش الإسلامي ألفاً و أربعمائة مقاتل بينهم مائتا فارس ، و كان للمرأة المسلمة شرف الحضور في هذه المعركة .

كانت راية العقاب تخفق فوق سيدنا محمّد ، و جيش الإسلام يزحف باتجاه الحصون .

و في الفجر فوجئ اليهود بالمسلمين يضربون عليهم الحصار الكامل .

قاد بعض الصحابة هجمات عنيفة لم تسفر عن شيء يسخرون من سيدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) و من جنوده .

عند ذلك هتف النبي قائلاً :

لأعطين الراية غداً رجلاً يحبّ الله و رسوله و يحبّه الله و رسوله .

و في الصباح تمنّى بعض الصحابة أن يكون الراية من نصيبه ، غير أن سيدنا محمدا ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) سأل عن علي و هو أخو جعفر بن أبي طالب .

هزّ عليّ الراية بقوّة و تقدّم باتجاه الحصون اليهودية ، و عندما قتل عليّ مرحباً بطل اليهود شعروا بالخوف ، و سرعان ما تساقطت حصون خيبر الواحد تلو الآخر .

و غمرت الفرحة قلب سيدنا محمد و المسلمين و شكروا الله عز وجل أن نصرهم على أعدائهم .

و في تلك الفترة وصل مهاجرو الحبشة يتقدّمهم جعفر بن أبي طالب و تضاعفت فرحة سيدنا محمد حتى قال و البسمة تضيء وجهه :

ـ ما أدري بأيّهما أشدّ سروراً بقدوم جعفر أم بفتح خيبر .

و عانق سيدنا محمد ابن عمه جعفر و قبّل جبينه و قال : ان لجعفر و أصحابه هجرتين ، هجرة للحبشة و هجرة للمدينة المنوّرة .


معركة مؤتة

كان سيدنا محمد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) قد بعث برسول إلى حاكم بُصرى و هي مدينة من مدن الشام ، و في أرض " موتة " أُلقى القبض عليه و سيق للإعدام ، و كان هذا العمل منافياً للأخلاق الإنسانية .

و شعر النبيّ ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) بالحزن و أمر الاستعداد لحملة تأديبية .

و في شهر جمادى الأولى من السنة الثامنة للهجرة المباركة خرج ثلاثة آلاف مقاتل و وصيّة النبيّ ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) تضيء طريقهم :

أوصيكم بتقوى الله . . اغزوا باسم الله ، فقاتلوا عدوّ الله و عدوّكم . . و ستجدون رجالاً في الصوامع معتزلين فلا تتعرضوا لهم ، و لا تقتلوا امرأة و لا صغيراً . . و لا تقطعوا شجرة . . و لا تهدموّا بناءً .

كان سيدنا محمّد قد عيّن زيد بن حارثة قائداً للجيش الإسلامي فان استشهد فالقائد جعفر بن أبي طالب فإن استشهد فالقائد الثالث عبد الله بن رواحة .

وصلت أنباء الزحف الإسلامي إلى الروم فأعدّوا جيشهم من الرومان و القبائل العربية الموالية لهم حتى بلغ عدد قواتهم مئتي ألف جندي ، و تحشّدت الجيوش في أرض البلقاء .

و قد حدث أوّل اشتباك في قرية " مشارف " في تخوم البلقاء و ظهر تفوّق الروم الهائل .

كان " هرقل " إمبراطور الروم قد أسند القيادة العامة إلى أخيه " تيودور " .

اختار الجيش الإسلامي القليل العدد أرض مؤتة لتكون مسرحاً للعمليات الحربية لتضاريس الأرض المناسبة التي تساعد المسلمين على التحصّن و التعويض عن تفوّق الروم العددي الساحق .

استعدّ زيد بن حارثة للهجوم ايذاناً ببدء المعركة . هزّ راية جيش الإسلام بقوّة و اندفع نحو قلب العدوّ ، و قد ألهب اندفاعه الحماس في القوات الإسلامية .

و حدثت معارك ضارية و قد مزّقت الرماح زيداً فهوى إلى الأرض شهيداً يلوّن الأرض بلون الشفق .

و قبل أن تسقط الراية على الأرض اندفع جعفر بن أبي طالب فامسك بها بقوّة و راح يقاتل بضراوة و ارتفع صوته وسط ضجيج المعارك مبشراً بالنصر أو الشهادة التي هي أُمنية المؤمنين :

يا حبذا الجنّة و اقترابها *** طيبة و بارداً شرابها

و الروم روم قد دنا عذابها *** كافرة بعيدة أنسابها

علي ان لاقيتها ضرابها

و لكي يعلن تصميمه على القتال حتى الموت فقد قفز من فوق فرسه الشقراء ، و هو أول من فعل ذلك في تاريخ الإسلام .

ظلّ جعفر كالجبل يتلقى الضربات بثبات يبهر الأعداء .

فكثّفوا هجومهم نحوه و هوى سيف على يده اليمنى فطارت .

أخذ جعفر راية الإسلام بيده اليسرى و راح يقاتل و هوى سيف آخر على يده فقطعها . و هنا ضمّ جعفر الراية بعضديه إلى صدره لكي تستمر المقاومة .

و في تلك اللحظات الرهيبة جاءته ضربة اُخرى فهوى جعفر معها نحو الأرض شهيداً .

و اندفع عبد الله بن رواحة القائد الثالث نحو الراية لتخفق مرّة اُخرى في سماء المعركة .

و اندفع القائد الجديد يقاتل ببسالة في صدّ هجمات الروم التي كانت تندفع كالأمواج .

و هوى عبد الله على الأرض شهيداً ، فأخذ الراية ثابت بن الأرقم و هتف بالمسلمين لانتخاب قائد جديد . و تمّ انتخاب خالد بن الوليد .

بسرعة فائقة فكّر القائد الجدبد أن أفضل ما يقوم به هو الإنسحاب فقام بعمليات تكتيكية أوهمت العدوّ .

و عندما خيّم الظلام بدأ انسحاب الجيش الإسلامي بسلام و غاب في قلب الصحراء .

و في الصباح فوجئ الروم بانسحاب المسلمين و تهيّبوا التوغل في الصحراء كما إن بسالة القوّات الإسلامية بالرغم من عددهم القليل قد قذفت في قلوبهم الخوف ففضلوا العودة .


و في المدينة

هبط جبريل على سيدنا محمد يخبره بأنباء المعركة ، و صعد رسول الله المنبر و خطب المسلمين قائلاً :

ـ أخذ الراية زيد فقاتل حتى قتل شهيداً ، ثم أخذ جعفر فقاتل حتى قُتل شهيداً ، ثم أخذ الراية عبد الله فقاتل حتى قُتل شهيداً .

و انطلق سيدنا محمد ليعزّي أسماء زوجة الشهيد العظيم .

دخل النبي الكريم فوجد أولاد جعفر جالسين و كانت اُمّهم قد فرغت من ترجيل شعورهم .

قبّل النبيّ أولاد جعفر و أجلسهم في حضنه الدافئ ، و دمعت عيناه .

شعرت أسماء بأن هناك شيئاً حصل لزوجها فقالت :

ـ أبَلغك يا رسول الله عن جعفر و أصحابه شيء ؟

أجاب النبيّ بحزن : ـ نعم أُصيبوا هذا اليوم .

و غادر النبيّ المنزل و أوصى ابنته فاطمة أن تصنع لهم طعاماً لأنّهم في مصيبة .


ذو الجناحين

و عندما عاد جنود الإسلام من مؤتة راحوا يحكون لأهليهم قصص البطولات عن جعفر بن أبي طالب و إخوانه من الشهداء .

قال أحدهم : لقد وجدنا في جسمه تسعين جرحاً .

و قال آخر : لقد رأيته عندما قطعت يده اليمنى .

و قال ثالث : و أنا رأيته عندما قطعت يده اليسرى ، ثم هوى على الأرض و جرحه تنزف دماً .

و قال سيدنا محمّد : لقد أخبرني جبرئيل إن الله عز وجل قد وهب جعفر جناحين يطير بهما في الجنّة .

و في تلك الليلة ، أوى أولاد جعفر إلى النوم ، كانوا ينظرون السماء المليئة بالنجوم و يحلمون بأبيهم الشهيد الذي يطير بجناحين كالملائكة .

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جهد رائع خيتو الامل البعيد
تشكرين عليه
ونحن في الانتظار
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## الأمل البعيد

لا شكر على واجب خيتو والان سانزل الجزء 
تحياااااااااااااتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مـصــعــب بـن عميـــر
مصعب الخير

 
ارتدى مصعب أفخر ثيابه ، رجّل شعره ، و رشّ على نفسه عطراً زكيّاً و خرج من المنزل .

فاحت رائحة العطر و ملأت أزقّة مكّة ، و تهامست بعض النساء عن هذا الشاب الثري و تمنّت أن يتقدّم مصعب لخطبة بناتها .

كان مصعب لا يفكّر في شيء سوى حياة اللهو مع الأصدقاء . و ذات يوم سمع بأمر جديد أصبح حديث أهل مكّة .

ففي ذلك الوقت أعلن سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) دعوته إلى الإسلام رسالة الله إلى الناس جميعاً .

فكّر مصعب في مقابلة سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و الإصغاء إلى كلامه ، لهذا ذهب إلى دار الأرقم .

دخل مصعب المنزل و في باله انّه سيخرج و يذهب بعد ذلك إلى أصدقائه و رفاقه ليقضي معهم جلسات السمر و اللهو .

عندما جلس مصعب أمام سيّدنا محمّد رأى فيه شيئاً آخر ، رأى فيه الرحمة و الحبّ الصادق و الأخلاق الكريمة ، وأصغى إلى آيات الله يتلوها رسول الله . فخفق قلبه للإيمان و الإسلام . عندها اندفع يعلن إسلامه قائلاً :

ـ أشهد أن لا إله إلاّ الله و أشهد أن محمّداً رسول الله .

و تحوّل مصعب في تلك اللحظة إلى إنسان آخر . . إنسان ينظر إلى السماء ، يشعر بآلام الفقراء و المقهورين ، فمن هو مصعب يا ترى ؟

هو مصعب بن عمير بن هاشم بن عبد مناف من بني عبد الدار أحد فروع قبيلة قريش ، و كنيته أبو عبد الله ، كان من فضلاء الصحابة و من السابقين إلى الإسلام ، كتم إسلامه عن أهله ، فلما علموا سجنوه في المنزل ، هاجر إلى الحبشة و عاد منها إلى مكّة بعد بيعة العقبة الأولى ، أرسله النبي إلى المدينة ليعلّم الناس القرآن فكان أوّل المهاجرين ، لقّبه رسول الله بمصعب الخير ، اشترك في معركة بدر و استشهد في معركة اُحد معه لواء الرسول ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) .

 
الإسلام

 
عاد مصعب إلى المنزل في المساء ، تناول عشاءه بصمت ، و اكتفى بصنف واحد من الطعام .

كان أبوه ينظر إليه ، و لاحظت والدته ما طرأ عليه من تغيير فسألته عن ذلك فأجاب : لا شيء .

و عندما حان موعد النوم ، تمدّد مصعب في فراشه و راح ينظر إلى السماء المرصّعة بالنجوم فامتلأت نفسه خشوعاً لله خالق السماوات والأرض ربّ العالمين .

نام الجميع ، أما مصعب فقد ظلّ ساهراً ، نهض من فراشه و توضأ بحذر حتى لا يشعر به أحد ، و دخل حجرته ، و راح يصلّي لله سبحانه .

و في صباح اليوم التالي ، لاحظت الأم ابنها و لفت نظرها تغيّر سلوكه ، فهو لم يقف أمام المرآة ليرجّل شعره ، و لم يرش على نفسه العطر و لم يتألق في ثيابه بل اكتفى بثوب عادي .

كما شاهدت فيه شيئاً آخر هو احترام والديه و التحدّث إليهم بأدب .

و ذات يوم سمعت الأم بأن مصعباً يتردّد إلى دار الأرقم ، فجنّ جنونها ، و انتظرت عودته بفارغ الصبر .

عاد مصعب في المساء ، حيّا اُمّه ، فقابلته بصفعة قاسية و صاحت بغضب :

ـ أتترك دين الآباء و الأجداد و تتبع دين محمّد ؟

قال مصعب بهدوء :

ـ انّه خير الأديان يا اُمّي . .

كادت الاُم أن تفقد صوابها فلم تعهد أحداً يقف في وجهها . حتى زوجها كان يطيعها في كلّ شيء ، فكيف بابنها .

لم تتمالك نفسها فصفعته مرّة اُخرى .

جلس مصعب حزيناً . 

و جلست اُمه تفكّر في طريقة تعيد فيها مصعب إلى دين آبائه .
نصحته في البداية و تحدّثت إليه بلين و عطف و قالت أما ترى ما يحلّ بالمسلمين من العذاب ، و انّه دين العبيد ، انّه ينفع أمثال بلال و صهيب و عمّار . أما أنت فرجل قرشي .

رفع مصعب عينيه و خاطب والدته بإشفاق :

ـ كلاّ يا اُمّي إن الإسلام دين الجميع لا فرق بين قرشي و غير قرشي و لا أسود و أبيض إلاّ بتقوى الله . أرجوك يا اُمي ادخلي في دين الله و دعي عبادة الأصنام و الأوثان فانّها لا تضرّ و لا تنفع .

سكتت الاُم كانت تفكّر في وسيلةٍ تبعد فيها ابنها عن محمّد و الإسلام .

أشرقت شمس الصباح و غمرت بأشعتها جبال مكّة و منازلها . كان المنزل خالياً ، فكّر مصعب في نفسه : ترى أين ذهبت اُمّي ؟ أراد مصعب الخروج فاتجه إلى الباب . حاول فتحه فوجده مقفلاً .

انتظر ريثما تعُود اُمّه ، مرّت ساعة ، و فتح الباب .

ظهرت الاُم و معها رجل مُلثّم ، كان الرجل مسلّحاً يحمل في يده سيفاً و في الاُخرى السلاسل .


 
السجن
 
قالت الاُم لولدها :

ـ أتريد الذهاب إلى دار الأرقم ؟

سكت مصعب .

و استرسلت الاُم :

ـ ستكون تلك الحجرة سجناً لك حتى تترك دين محمّد .

قال مصعب بثبات :

ـ الموت أحبّ إليّ من ذلك .

قيّد الرجل مصعباً بالسلاسل و دفعته اُمّه باتجاه الحجرة التي أصبحت سجناً .

و تمرّ الأيام و مصعب يعاني آلام السجن من جوع و وحدة .

سمع المسلون بما حصل لمصعب فتألموا من أجله و تأثّر النبي لحاله و دمعت عيناه رحمة له ، و سمع أهل مكّة فتعجبوا لهذا الشاب الذي ترك حياة الترف و اللهو و الدلال و اختار حياة السجن و العذاب .

 
الحرية
 
كان مصعب في أيام السجن يعبد الله فيجد حلاوة الإيمان . و لأول مرّة شعر بأن أجمل شيء في الحياة هو الحرية ، و ان الإيمان بالله سبحانه هو طريق الحرية .

شعر مصعب بآلام عبيد مكّة . . هؤلاء الناس الذين لا يملكون في حياتهم أي شيء حتى حرّيتهم .

مرّت الأيام و الأسابيع ، و مصعب في سجنه . و شاء الله أن ينقذه من تلك الآلام .

تسلل أحد المسلمين إليه و هو في سجنه و أخبره بأن بعض المسلمين يستعدّون للهجرة إلى الحبشة و إن سيّدنا محمّد أخبرهم بأن فيها ملكاً لا يُظلم عنده أحد .

فرح مصعب و انفتحت له نافذة من الأمل ، و في أحد الأيام وجد مصعب نفسه مع مجموعة من المؤمنين يقطعون الصحراء باتجاه البحر الأحمر .

 
إلى الحبشة
 
وصلت القافلة ميناء جدّة و كانت تتألّف من خمسة عشر مسلماً و مسلمة فرّوا بدينهم من أذى المشركين و اضطهادهم . و شاء الله سبحانه أن ترسو سفينة في طريقها إلى الحبشة في هذا الميناء .
ركب المهاجرون السفينة ، و هم يحمدون الله على أن رزقهم نعمة الإيمان و الأمان .

كانت الريح طيّبة و البحر هادئاً و السفينة تمخر عباب البحر باتجاه أرض الحبشة التي تعرف اليوم ب ( أثيوبيا ) .

و بعد أيام و ليال وصلت السفينة أرض الحبشة .

 
النجاشي
 
كان النجاشي إمبراطور الحبشة آنذاك رجلاً عادلاً على دين سيّدنا المسيح ( عليه السَّلام ) ، فأكرم المهاجرين و سمح لهم بالإقامة في بلاده .

كان من بين المهاجرين عبد الرحمن بن عوف ، الزبير بن العوام و عثمان بن مظعون ، و عبد الله بن مسعود و عثمان بن عفان مع زوجته رقية ابنة النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و معهما اُم أيمن و أبو سلمة مع زوجته اُم سلمة إضافة إلى مصعب بن عمير .

كان المهاجرون يعبدون الله آمنين و يترقبون أخبار النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و الذين آمنوا و يدعون الله أن ينصرهم على أعدائهم من المشركين .

كان المشركون قد قاموا بحملة لمطاردة المهاجرين و إعادتهم إلى مكّة بالقوّة و لكنّهم عندما وصلوا إلى ميناء جدّة وجدوا أن السفينة قد غادرت المرسى منذ أيام . لهذا فكّروا بطريقة لإعادة هؤلاء الفارّين .يتبع>>

----------


## الأمل البعيد

العودة 
فكّر المشركون أن يهادنوا سيّدنا محمداً قليلاً و يكفّوا عن إيذاء المسلمين بعد ما رأوا انتشار الإسلام بسرعة ، فقد اسلم حمزة بن عبد المطلب ( رضوان الله عليه ) على أثر اعتداء أبي جهل على النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) ، و تلا ذلك إسلام عمر بن الخطاب و كان عدو الإسلام اللدود ، و هكذا شعر المسلمون بأنّهم قد أصبحوا قوّة كثيرة . 
و في تلك المدّة حدثت ثورة في بلاد الحبشة ضد الإمبراطور بسبب ايوائه المسلمين المهاجرين . 
فكّر المسلمون بالعودة حتى لا يحرجوا النجاشي أمام شعبه ، لهذا طلبوا منه أن يسمح لهم بالعودة إلى بلادهم ، خاصّة و قد وصلتهم أخبار عن هدنة بين المسلمين و المشركين . 
و هكذا عاد المسلمون بعد ثلاثة أشهر من الإقامة في بلاد الحبشة . 
ودّع المسلمون أرض الهجرة و هم يذكرون النجاشي بخير و يتمنون له النصر على أعدائه . 
و قبل أن يصلوا مكّة سمعوا أخباراً لا تبشِّر بخير ، لأن قريش ما تزال على طغيانها و ما تزال مستمرة في تعذيب المسلمين و إضطهادهم . 
و كان أمام المسلمين طريقين إما العودة إلى الحبشة أو دخول مكّة و تحمّل الأذى . 
فضّل بعض المسلمين العودة إلى الحبشة ، و فضّل البعض الآخر دخول مكّة . 
كان مصعب من الذين فضّلوا دخول مكّة و تحمّل الأذى في سبيل الله أسوة بإخوانه المؤمنين . 
ذهب مصعب إلى منزله فلعلّ اُمّه غيّرت رأيها . 
و لكن الاُم كانت ما تزال على موقفها . 
و حاولت أن تعيده إلى السجن مرّة اُخرى ، و لكنّه غادر المنزل و الدموع تملأ عينيه . 
كان يتمنى لأُمّه أن تدخل دين الإسلام و تفتح عينها على نور الإيمان . 
كان جوابها الأخير : 
ـ لا أريد أن يتحدّث الناس عني و يقولون إنني فضّلت دين ابني على دين آبائي . 


لقاء في مكّة 

كان سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) ينتظر موسم الحج ، فيدعو القبائل العربية و قوافل الحجيج إلى الإسلام . 
شاء الله سبحانه أن يأتي جماعة من أهل يثرب ، و كانوا ستة أشخاص ، فسألهم النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) : 
ـ من أي قبيلة أنتم ؟ 
فقالوا : 
ـ من الخزرج . 
فقال لهم سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) : 
ـ أمن موالي اليهود أنتم ؟ 
قالوا : 
ـ نعم . 
جلس النبي إليهم و تلا عليهم شيئاً من القرآن و دعاهم إلى الإسلام . 
كان أهل يثرب قد سمعوا من اليهود انّه سيبعث عمّا قريب نبي ، لهذا قالوا فيما بينهم : 
ـ انّه و الله النبي الذي بشّرت به اليهود ، لهذا أعلنوا إسلامهم و قالوا : 
ـ إن العداوة بين قبيلة الأوس و الخزرج على أشدّها ، فعسى الله أن يجمعهم بك . 
و انصرفوا إلى مدينتهم يثرب و دعوا إلى الإيمان بما جاء به سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) . 


بيعة العقبة الأولى 



لما حلّ موسم الحج ، جاء من أهل يثرب اثنا عشر رجلاً فالتقوا بالنبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) في مكان يدعى العقبة فبايعوا سيّدنا محمّداً ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) على : 

ـ أن لا يشركوا بالله سبحانه شيئاً .



ـ و أن لا يسرقوا . 


ـ و أن لا يزنوا . 


ـ و أن لا يقتلوا بناتهم . 


ـ و أن لا يكذبوا 


. 
لما حلّ موسم الحج ، جاء من أهل يثرب اثنا عشر رجلاً فالتقوا بالنبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) في مكان يدعى العقبة فبايعوا سيّدنا محمّداً ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) على : 
ـ أن لا يشركوا بالله سبحانه شيئاً . 
ـ و أن لا يسرقوا . 
ـ و أن لا يزنوا . 
ـ و أن لا يقتلوا بناتهم . 
ـ و أن لا يكذبوا . 


المهاجر الأول 

طلب المسلمون من أهل يثرب من سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) أن يرسل معهم رجلاً يعلمهم الإسلام و يفقههم في شؤون الدين . 
وجد سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) إن مصعباً أفضل من يقوم بهذه المهمة فأمره بالإستعداد للهجرة إلى يثرب . 
امتثل مصعب بن عمير لأمر النبي ، و مضى مع إخوانه المسلمين إلى مدينتهم . 
و هكذا كان مصعب أول من يهاجر في سبيل الله إلى مدينة يثرب . 
حل مصعب ضيفاً على سعد بن زرارة و هو أحد السابقين إلى الإسلام . 
و مرّت الأيام و مصعب بين إخوانه يعلّمهم الإسلام و يقرأ عليهم القرآن . 



انتشار الإسلام 



أراد سعد بن زرارة أن ينتشر نور الإسلام في يثرب كلّها فأشار على مصعب أن يتوجها معاً إلى منازل بني الأشهل و منازل بني ظفر ، و كان سعد بن معاذ و أسيد بن حضير سيدي بني الأشهل يومذاك . كاناً ما يزالان على الشرك . 
قال سعد بن معاذ لأسيد بن حضير : 
ـ اذهب إلى هذين الرجلين فانهرهما و اطردهما عن دورنا . إن سعد بن زرارة ابن خالتي و أنا استحي منه . 
أخذ أسيد بن حضير الحربة و مضى اليهما و حولهما جماعة من أهل يثرب يصغون إلى آيات القرآن . 
رأى سعد بن زرارة أسيد قادماً نحوهما فقال لمصعب : 
ـ هذا سيد قومه فإن أسلم دخل قومه في الإسلام . 
وقف أسيد بن حضير قريباً منهما و صاح بهما مهدداً : 
ـ إذا كنتما تحبّان الحياة فانصرفا . 
أجاب مصعب بأدب الإسلام : 
ـ ألا تجلس قليلاً فتستمع فان رضيت أمراً قبلته و إن كرهت ذلك انصرفنا . 
قال أسيد : أنصفت . 
ركَّز أسيد حربته في الأرض و جلس اليهما . 
راح مصعب يتلو بخشوع ما تيسّر له من آيات القرآن الكريم . 
شعر أسيد أن الإيمان يدخل في قلبه كما يدخل الماء البارد . 
تغيّرت ملامح وجهه بسرعة ، تبددت عنه ملامح الغضب و شاعت البسمة فيه فقال بودّ : 
ـ ما أحسن هذا و أجمله . 
فقال مصعب : 
انّه خير الأديان جاء به نبي معروف بالصدق مشهور بالأمانة و مكارم الأخلاق . 
سأل أسيد : 
ـ ماذا يصنع المرء إذا أراد الدخول في هذا الدين . 
قال مصعب : 
يغتسل و يتطهّر ثم يشهد شهادة الحقّ و يصلّي ركعتين . 
نهض أسيد و مضى إلى منزله فاغتسل و تطهّر و عاد إليهما فأعلن شهادة الإسلام ، و صلى ركعتين ، و بعدها قال : 
ـ إن ورائي رجلاً إن اتبعكما لم يتخلّف عنه أحد من قومه و سأرسله إليكما الآن . 


تابع >>>>>>>

----------


## الأمل البعيد

إسلام سعد بن معاذ 

عاد أسيد بن حضير إلى صديقه سعد . عندما رآه سعد بن معاذ من بعيد قال لمن حوله : 
ـ أقسم بالله لقد جاءكم أسيد بوجه آخر . 
أي أن أسيد قد تغيّر لم يكن أسيد السابق . 
قال سعد لأسيد : 
ـ ما فعلت ؟ 
قال أسيد : 
ـ لقد نهيتهما فقالا لا نفعل إلاّ ما تحبّ . 
قال سعد : 
ـ و أين هما الآن ؟ 
قال أسيد : 
ـ في مكانهما . 
قال سعد بغضب : 
ـ إذن فأنت لم تفعل شيئاً . 
نهض سعد من مكانه و أخذ الحربة من أسيد و انطلق نحو مصعب بن عمير . 
عندما وصل هناك صاح بعصبية : 
ـ من سمح لكما بالمجيء هنا ؟ 
ابتسم مصعب و دعاه إلى الجلوس و الإصغاء و قال له : 
ـ إن كرهت ما تسمعه منّا انصرفنا . 
جلس سعد بعد أن ركَّز الحربة في الأرض . 
تلا مصعب شيئاً من القرآن و عرض عليه الإسلام بأخلاقه الكريمة و ما فيه من محبّة و إخاء . 
شعر سعد بأن قلبه يخفق لإسلام و دخل الإيمان في قلبه فأعلن شهادة الحقّ . 
أصبح سعد مسلماً دون أن يعلم به أحد فقرّر في نفسه شيئاً . 
كان سعد بن معاذ سيّد بني الأشهل و زعيمهم ، فذهب إليهم و معه مصعب بن عمير و كانوا ينتظرون عودته . 
عندما وصل قريباً منهم لم يجلس بينهم ، فخاطبهم واقفاً : 
ـ يا بني الأشهل كيف تعلمون أمري فيكم ؟ 
فأجابوا جميعاً : 
ـ سيّدنا و أفضلنا رأياً . 
عندها قال سعد بن معاذ : 
ـ إن كلام رجالكم و نسائكم عليّ حرام حتى تؤمنوا بالله و رسوله . 
و هكذا آمن بنو الأشهل جميعاً برسالة الإسلام . 
و راح مصعب بن عمير يعلّمهم أصول الإسلام و يفقههم في الدين . 


بيعة العقبة الثانية 

حلّ موسم الحجّ الجديد ، فخرج مصعب بن عمير و معه جماعة من المسلمين و المشركين إلى مكّة ، كان المشركون يحجّون إلى الكعبة و كانت لهم مراسم خاصّة . 
كان مصعب يريد لقاء النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و إطلاعه على انتشار الإسلام في يثرب . 
اتصل وفد من المسلمين بسيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) سرّاً و اتفقوا على الاجتماع به في وادي العقبة ليلاً بعد أن ينام الناس حتى لا تعرف قريش بذلك . 
كان المشركون من أهل يثرب لا يعلمون بهذا الاتفاق ، فعندما ناموا تسلل المسلمون بحذر و اتجهوا إلى وادي . 
العقبة كانوا ثلاثة و سبعون مسلماً و فيهم امرأتان فقط إحداهما نسيبة بنت كعب اُم عمارة من بني النجار و أسماء بنت عمرو من بني سلمة . 
جاء سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و معه عمّه العباس و كان يكتم إسلامه خوفاً من قريش ، و بايع المسلمون سيّدنا محمّداً ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) على الدفاع عن الإسلام و الوقوف مع النبي في وجه أعدائه جميعاً . 
و عندها سألوا رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) قائلين : 
ـ فما لنا إن نحن بايعناك و وفينا لك . 
أجاب سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) : 
ـ الجنّة . 



الصنم مناة 

عاد الوفد إلى المدينة و عاد مصعب بن عمير ، فرحاً بانتصار الإسلام . 
انتشر الإسلام و أضاء نوره مدينة يثرب . 
لم يبق بيت فيها دون أن يدخله الإسلام ، فيما أصرّ البعض على الشرك و عبادة الأصنام . 
كان عمرو بن الجموح أحد الذين بقوا على الشرك ، و كان ابنه معاذ من الذين بايعوا سيّدنا محمّداً ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) في وادي العقبة . 
اتخذ عمرو بن الجموح صنماً من خشب و سمّاه مناة و جعله في ساحة الدار . كان عمرو يتوجّه إلى عبادته كلّ يوم . 
فكّر معاذ بطريقة يقنع فيها أباه بأن الأصنام لا تضرّ و لا تنفع . فاتفق مع بعض أصدقائه الذين اعتنقوا الإسلام على أمر . 
حلّ المساء و أوى عمرو بن الجموح إلى النوم ، و ظلّ ابنه ساهراً ، كان ينتظر قدوم رفاقه . 
و في الساعة المتفق عليها حضر الأصدقاء . 
فتح معاذ الباب بحذر و دخل الفتيان إلى ساحة المنزل حيث يوجد الصنم مناة . 
شدّوه بالحبال و جرّوه خارج الدار و ذهبوا به خارج المدينة إلى حيث يلقي الناس النفايات و الأوساخ . وجدوا حفرة مليئة بالقاذورات فرموه فيها منكوساً . 
عاد معاذ إلى منزله و نام في فراشه دون أن يشعر بخروجه و دخوله أحد . 
و في الصباح استيقظ عمرو بن الجموح فلم يجد " مناة " . 
راح يبحث عنه في الأزقة و هو يصيح : 
ـ مَن سرق آلهتنا ؟! 
و بعد أن بحث عنه وجده في الحفرة منكوساً . فأخرجه و عاد به إلى المنزل و راح يغسله من القاذورات و الأوساخ ، ثم رشّه بالعطور و أعاده إلى مكانه و سجد له معتذراً !! 
في الليلة التالية حضر الرفاق و ساعدهم معاذ على جرّه إلى خارج الدار ، فانطلقوا به إلى خارج المدينة و رموه في الحفرة نفسها . 
استيقظ عمرو بن الجموح ، و عندما لم يجد " مناة " ذهب إلى خارج المدينة و عاد به حيث نظّفه مرّة اُخرى . 
كان منزعجاً هذه المرّة فعلّق في رقبة " مناة " سيفاً و خاطبه قائلاً : 
ـ إذا كان فيك خير فدافع عن نفسك . 
حلّ الظلام و جاء أصدقاء معاذ و جرّوه مرّة اُخرى و ذهبوا به إلى مكان آخر حيث ربطوه مع كلب ميّت و ألقوه في إحدى الحفر . 
و في اليوم التالي بحث عمرو بن الجموح عنه . و عندما وجده مربوطاً مع كلب ميت أخذ السيف عن عنقه و ركله بقدمه قائلاً : 
ـ تباً لك من إله بائس . 
و في تلك اللحظة آمن عمرو بن الجموح برسالة الإسلام و فرح معاذ بإسلام والده .

*ـ يومٌ بيوم بدر .*


*ثم قال :*


*ـ اعل هبل . .*


*ـ الله أعلى و أجلّ .*


*فصاح أبو سفيان :*


*ـ لنا العزى و لا عزى لكم .*


*فقال النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) :*


*ـ الله مولانا و لا مولى لكم .*


*انتهت المعركة و تعلّم المسلمون درساً لن ينسوه و هو طاعة سيدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) في كلّ الظروف و الأحوال .*


*كانت خسائر المسلمين في هذه المعركة سبعين شهيداً ، و بلغ قتلى المشركين ثمانية و عشرين .*


*وصل سيدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) إلى المدينة و فرح المسلمون بعودة رسول الله سالماً .*


*عزى سيدنا محمّد حمنة بنت جحش بشهداء ثلاثة أوّلهم خالها فقالت :*


*ـ إنّا لله و إنّا إليه راجعون غفر الله و رحمه و هنيئاً له الشهادة .*


*ثم عزّاها بأخيها عبد الله فقالت :*


*إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون هنيئاً له الشهادة .*


*ثم عزّاها بزوجها مصعب بن عمير .*


*لم تتحمل هذه المؤمنة الصابرة فصاحت :*


*ـ واحزناه و بكت بمرارة .*


*كان سيدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) يدرك أن حمنة تحبّ زوجها البطل كثيراً لهذا لم يخبرها مباشرة .*


*و انصرفت تلك المرأة المؤمنة و هي تبكي فقال رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) :*


*ـ إن للزوج من المرأة مكاناً ما هو لأحد من الناس .*


*و هكذا انطوت صفحة مشرقة من الجهاد كان اسم الصحابي الكبير مصعب بن عمير في أولى سطورها المضيئة .*

*و المسلمون اليوم يذكرون بإعجاب مواقف هذا الداعية البطل الذي تحمّل كلّ صنوف العذاب من سجن و غربة من اجل الإيمان و الإسلام ، ليبقى اسمه مصعب الخير خالداً في ذاكرة الأجيال*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموو خيتو الامل البعيد جهد ولا اروع خيتو استمري فأنا في شوق
اجرك على الله خيتو لاتنسين
تحياتي
 ريووش

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية اخية* 

*وتسلم يدينش* 

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء* 

*ولنا عودة لتكملة ما نقلته لنا* 

*كل الشكر لك على مجهودك الرائع*

----------


## خالد الرياض

اخواني آلمني كثيراً سب بعض صحابة النبي عليه وعلى وآله وصحبه افضل الصلاة والسلام.
آمل من الجميع توقير صحابة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .
فهم أولى بالتوقير من الكثير من المتأخرين.
ولا ننسى أن معاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنه (كاتب الوحي). وهو ثقة عند رسول الله عليه وعلى أله وصحبه افضل الصلاة والسلام..

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وال محمد*

*اخي خالد*


*معاوية ( كاتب الوحي ) ؟*


*هل قرأت ما فعله معاوية ؟*


*هل اطلعت على تاريخه ؟*


*بذكر شي بسيط جدا* 

*هل تعلم ان معاوية هو من قتل الامام الحسن عليه السلام ؟*


*الامام الحسن هو ابن الامام علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام* 


*وامه الزهراء  عليها السلام وهي بنت رسول الله* 

*وجده النبي خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم* 

*فهل يستحق العن ام لا* 

*هذا فقط جزء بسيط من تاريخه الاسود*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد*
*الف شكر لش خيتو الأمل البعيد والله يعطيش الف عافيه وتسلم الايادي يارب*
*موضوع جداً رائع يشرح الخاطر ويبرد الصدر ذكراهم  موفقه حبيبتي وبنتظار جديدك*
**
*وبالنسبه الى الاخ خالد فاني اقول لك روح واشوف تاريخ معاويه الاسود زي ماقالت لك اختي ام محمد الله يعطيها الف عافيه وشوف احنا مع حق ولا لا*
*مشكور اخوي واسفه على الازعاج*

----------


## خالد الرياض

عزيزتي : 
الله يرحم المسلمين
معاوية رضي الله عنه علم من أعلام هذه الأمه.
اما قراءة التاريخ والسيره بالمقلوب فهي لاتخدم احداً من المسلمين .
وحسابي وحسابك وحساب معاوية على الله جل وعز.
________________________
وبشكل عام معاوية حد اصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (ويجب أن نحترم أصحاب الرسول أحتراماً للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. أكثر من أحترامنا لصحابة الخميني.

----------


## ظل الظلام

معاوية معاوية. 

سأطلب منك أن تجيب على هذا السؤال. 

حدثت معركة بين الإمام علي((علي مع الحق والحق مع علي)) ومعاوية.فمن تراه هو الذي يستحق رضى الله؟!!

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكوووووووووووووووورين كلكم الرد الي يبرد الخاطر وبالنسبة لخالد ما يحتاج اتكلم كل الكلام الاعضاء وفوا وكفوا 
تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

عمار بن ياسر
كان الناس في مكّة يعيشون في جهل و ظلام .
يظلم القويّ الضعيف و يسلبه حقه فلا ينصره أحد ، و كان زعماء قبيلة قريش يشتغلون في التجارة ، فكانت لهم رحلتان تجاريتان كلّ عام .
في فصل الصيف تذهب قوافلهم إلى الشام ، و في فصل الشتاء يتجهون إلى اليمن . 
و أهل مكّة فيهم فقراء و فيهم أثرياء ، فالأثرياء يظلمون الفقراء و يقهرونهم ، و بعض الفقراء يعيشون عبيداً لا يملكون شيئاً حتى حرّيتهم . 
و في ذلك الزمان عاش سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) ، كان يذهب إلى جبل حراء ، يفكّر في مصير الناس ، و يفكر في قومه و في عبادتهم للأصنام و الأوثان . 
و ذات يوم و عندما بلغ سيّدنا محمّد من العمر أربعين سنة هبط عليه الوحي ، يُبشِّره بالإسلام رسالة الله سبحانه إلى الناس جميعاً . 
و هبط سيّدنا محمّد من الجبل و هو يحمل معه رسالة الإسلام لكي يعيش الناس إخواناً متحابين . 
أصغى الفقراء و المظلومون إلى نداء الإسلام فآمنوا به و امتلأت قلوبهم بحبّ الإسلام . 
و سمع الظالمون من تجّار قريش و أثريائها فحقدوا على سيدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و راحوا يكيدون للإسلام و المسلمين . 
كان أبو جهل أكثر المشركين حقداً و كان يؤذي سيّدنا محمّداً ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) كثيراً . 

دار الأرقم 
كان سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) يجتمع بالمؤمنين سرّاً في دار الأرقم ، حتى لا ينكشف أمرهم فيتعرّضون لانتقام أبي جهل و أبي سفيان و غيرهما من المشركين . 
و ذات يوم جاء عمّار بن ياسر فوجد رجلاً واقفاً عند الباب فقال : 
ـ ماذا تفعل هنا يا صهيب ؟ 
أجاب صهيب : 
ـ جئت أسمع كلام محمّد . . و أنت ؟ 
قال عمّار : 
ـ و أنا أيضاًَ جئت أسمع كلامه . 
و دخل عمّار و صهيب ، و راحا يصغيان بخشوع إلى كلمات الله و آيات القرآن الكريم . 
شعر عمّار بالإيمان يملأ قلبه ، كما تمتلئ السواقي بماء المطر . 
و عندما أراد عمّار و صهيب أن يخرجا قال سيدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) : 
ـ امكثا هنا إلى المساء . 
كان رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) يخشى عليهما من انتقام قريش . 
انتظر عمّار حتى حلّ الظلام فخرج من دار الأرقم و أسرع نحو منزله . 
كانت اُمّه تنتظر عودته بقلق ، و كذلك كان أبوه هو الآخر ينتظر عودته . 
عندما دخل عمّار ، عمّت الفرحة البيت الصغير . و راح عمّار يحدّث والديه عن الإسلام دين الله . 

آل ياسر 
ينتمي عمّار في نسبه إلى قبائل اليمن ، و لكن ما الذي جاء به إلى مكّة ؟ 
جاء والده ( ياسر ) مع أخويه الحارث و مالك يبحثون عن أخيهم الرابع الذي انقطعت أخباره . 
بحثوا عنه في كلّ مكان ، ثم جاءوا إلى مكّة للبحث عنه فلم يعثروا على أثر له . 
أراد الحارث و مالك العودة إلى اليمن ، و لكن ياسراً فضّل البقاء في مكّة قرب بيت الله الحرام . 
لجأ ياسر إلى قبيلة بني مخزوم و أصبح كأحد أفرادها و تزوّج جارية اسمها سميّة . 
و تمرّ الأيام و تنجب سميّة صبياً فسمّاه أبوه عمّاراً . 


عمّار 
ولد عمار بن ياسر قبل عام الفيل بأربع سنين أي قبل ولادة سيدنا محمد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) الذي وُلد في عام الفيل . 
و عندما أصبح شاباً ، تعرّف على سيدنا محمد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و أصبح صديقاً له . 
كان يحب سيدنا محمّداً ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) لأخلاقه و أمانته و إنسانيته . 
و ذات يوم كان يتمشى مع سيدنا محمد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) بين جبل الصفا و جبل المروة و كان عمره تسعاً و عشرين سنة و عمر سيدنا محمد خمساً و عشرين سنة ، جاءت هالة أخت خديجة بنت خويلد و تحدّث مع عمار حول فكرة زواج سيدنا محمد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) من خديجة ، و وافق سيدنا محمد حيث تمّ الزواج المبارك . 
و عندما بعث الله سيدنا محمداً برسالة الإسلام آمن عمار و والده ياسر و اُمه سميّة . 

الانتقام 
سمع أبو جهل بإسلام عمار و والديه فجنّ جنونه . 
قاد أبو جهل جماعة من المشركين و اتجهوا إلى منزل ياسر . كانت في أيديهم المشاعل فأحرقوا الدار و اقتيد ياسر و عمار و سمية إلى الصحراء خارج مكّة . 
قيّدوهم بالسلاسل ، و بدأوا بتعذيبهم . 
في البداية انهالوا عليهم بالسياط حتى سالت الدماء . 
ثم جاءوا بمشاعل النار و راحوا يكوون أجسادهم . 
و ظلّت هذه الأسرة الصغيرة المؤمنة ثابتة على إيمانها . 
جاء أبو جهل بالصخور و وضعها فوق صدورهم ، كانوا يتنفسون بصعوبة و لكنّهم ظلوا على إيمانهم . 
حان وقت الظهر و اشتدت حرارة الشمس فعاد أبو جهل و المشركون إلى مكة و تركوا الأسرة تحت أشعة الشمس الحارقة . 
و في الأثناء مرّ سيدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و رآهم على هذه الحالة فبكى رحمة لهم و قال : 
ـ صبراً يا آل ياسر إنّ موعدكم الجنّة . 
قالت سميّة و قد ملأ قلبها الإيمان : 
ـ أشهد انّك رسول الله و أن وعدك الحقّ . 
عاد الجلاّدون يتقدّمهم أبو جهل و بيده حربة طويلة و بدأ يعذّبهم بالحديد و النار . 
فقد عمار و ياسر و سمية وعيهم ، فرشّوهم بالماء ، و عندما أفاقوا صاح أبو جهل بسمية : 
ـ اذكري الآلهة بخير و محمداً بسوء . 
بصقت سميّة في وجهه و قالت : 
ـ بؤساً لك و لآلهتك . 
شعر أبو جهل بالحقد ، فرفع الحربة عالياً و سدّد ضربة إلى بطنها و راح يمزّق جسمها بالحربة حتى قتلها ، فكانت سميّة أول شهيدة في تاريخ الإسلام . 
و اتجه أبو جهل إلى ياسر و راح يركله بقدمه على بطنه حتى قتله و استشهد ياسر تحت التعذيب الوحشي . 
رأى عمار ما حلّ بوالديه فبكى . و انهال عليه أبو جهل و المشركون بالسياط و أنواع العذاب ، و صاح أبو جهل : 
ـ سوف أقتلك إذا لم تذكر آلهتنا بخير . 
لم يتحمّل عمّار ذلك التعذيب الوحشي فقال : 
ـ اعل هبل . 
ذكر عمّار آلهتهم بخير لكي يكفّوا عن تعذيبه ، عندها حلّوا وثاقه و تركوه . 
الإيمان في القلب 
جاء عمّار إلى سيدنا محمّد يبكي ، لم يكن يبكي من أجل والديه و لا من أجل نفسه و ما رآه من عذاب ، جاء يبكي لأنه ذكر الأوثان بخير . 
واسى رسول الله عمّاراً باستشهاد والديه ، و كان عمّار ما يزال يبكي قائلاً : 
ـ لم يتركوني يا رسول الله حتى أكرهوني فذكرت آلهتهم بخير . 
قال سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و الرحمة تشعّ من عينيه : 
ـ كيف تجد قلبك يا عمّار ؟ 
ـ قلبي مطمئن بالإيمان يا رسول الله . 
قال النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) : 
ـ لا عليك يا عمّار . لقد أنزل الله فيك " إلاّ من أُكره و قلبه مطمئن بالإيمان " .  

الهجرة 
اشتدت محنة المسلمين في مكّة ، فأمر سيّدنا محمّد أصحابه بالهجرة إلى " يثرب " ، و هاجر عمّار مع مَن هاجر في سبيل الله . 
و عندما هاجر سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) عمّت الفرحة المدينة المنوّرة و عاش المهاجرون مع إخوانهم الأنصار حياة طيبة تسودها المحبّة و التعاون و الاخاء . 
كان أوّل شيء فكّر فيه رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) هو بناء مسجد يعبد فيه المسلمون الله وحده ، و يكون رمزاً لعزة الإسلام و قلعة للاُمة الإسلامية . 
شمّر المسلمون عن سواعدهم و راحوا يعملون بحماس لبناء مسجد النبيّ ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) . 
كان بعضهم يحمل التراب ، و بعض يصنع الآجر ، و آخرون يحملون ما جفّ منه لبناء الجدران . 
كان سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) يعمل مع أصحابه ، و كان عمّار يعمل بنشاط و قد غطّاه الغبار ، كان كلّ فرد من المسلمين يحمل لبنة ( طابوقة ) واحدة ، أما عمار فكان يحمل لبنتين ، فقال له سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) : لهم أجر و لك أجران . 
و لكي يبثّ في قلوب إخوانه الحماس في العمل ، كان يردّد شعاراً حماسياً : 
ـ لا يستوي من يعمّر المساجدا 
يدأب فيها قائماً و قاعدا 
و من يرى عن الغبار حائدا 
كان بعض الصحابة يتحاشى الغبار ، فظنّ أن عمّار يعنيه بهذا الشعر . 
جاء عثمان إلى عمّار و قال له مهدّداً : 
ـ سوف أضرب أنفك بهذه العصا . 
نظر عمّار إليه و لم يقل شيئاً . 
سمع سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) بذلك فتألم و جاء إلى عمّار و قال : 
ـ إنّ عمّاراً جلدة ما بين عيني و أنفي . 
مسح سيّدنا محمّد عن وجه عمّار الغبار ، فامتلأ قلب الصحابي الجليل حبّاً للنبي الكريم . 

تابع >>

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الجهاد في سبيل الإسلام 
مرّت الأيام و الشهور و شاء الله سبحانه أن يثأر للمظلومين من الذين اضطهدوا للمسلمين في مكّة و نهبوا أموالهم و صادروا حقوقهم . 
وقعت معركة بدر ، و كان عمّار في طليعة المقاتلين ، الذين خرجوا لاعتراض قافلة لقريش قادمة من الشام . 
جاءت الأخبار المشركين في مكة قد ألفوا جيشاً بقيادة أبي جهل و أنهم يتجهون نحو المدينة . 
استشار النبي أصحابه ، و استقر الرأي على مواجهة المشركين . 
بعث سيّدنا محمّد عمار بن ياسر و عبد الله بن مسعود لجمع المعلومات عن عدد أفراد الجيش و عن عدّتهم . 
قام عمّار بمهمته خير قيام و كان شجاعاً جريئاً فاقترب من قواتهم ليلاً و طاف حول معسكرهم لجمع المعلومات . 
عاد عمّار و معه صاحبه إلى سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) قال عمّار : 
ـ إن القوم مذعورون خائفون ، و أن الفَرس يريد أن يصهل فيضربه صاحبه على وجهه ، و السماء تسحّ عليهم بالمطر . 
كانت المعلومات التي قدّمها عمّار حسّاسة جدّاً ، فقد أشار إلى حالتهم المعنوية المتردّية ، و حالة الخوف المسيطرة عليهم ، كما أشار إلى غزارة الأمطار و طبيعة الأرض و الطين التي ستحّد من قدرتهم على الحركة . 
و في الصباح عندما استيقظ المشركون وجدوا آثاراً غريبة فجاء " مبنه بن الحجاج " و كان عالماً بالأثر ، فصاح : و اللات و العزى هذا أثر ابن سمية و ابن اُم عبد أي عبد الله بن مسعود . 

المعركة 
في صباح يوم السابع عشر من شهر رمضان سنة 2 هجرية وقعت معركة بدر الكبرى . . أوّل معركة في تاريخ الإسلام ، و نصر الله المؤمنين على المشركين . 
كان عمّار يقاتل بحماس المسلم الذي يؤمن بالنصر أو الشهادة . 
و عندما انهزم المشركون ، شاهد عمّار " أبا جهل " جثة هامدة ، فتذكّر تلك الأيام التي كان فيها أبو جهل يؤذي المسلمين و يعذّب والديه الشهيدين ياسر و سميّة . و ها هي سيوف المظلومين تقتصّ من الظالمين . 
رفع عمّار عينيه إلى السماء و شكر الله سبحانه على نصره . 

عمّار مع الحق 
بلغ عمّار من العمر ستين سنة ، و لكنه كان يفوق الشباب في حماسه من أجل الجهاد في سبيل الله . 
كان عمّار عميق الإيمان بالله شديد الحبّ لرسول الإنسانية سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و كان النبيّ ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) هو الآخر يحبّ صديقه القديم الذي رافقه شبابه و آمن به و نصره و وقف إلى جانبه . 
كان سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) يشيد بمنزلة عمّار في المناسبات ، فمرّة قال ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) : 
ـ عمّار مع الحق و الحقّ مع عمّار يدور معه كيفما دار . 
و فيه قال : 
ـ طوبى لعمّار تقتله الفئة الباغية . 
ـ إن عمّاراً قد ملئ إيماناً إلى أخمص قدميه . 
ـ يا عمّار تقتلك الفئة الباغية و آخر زادك من الدنيا ضياح ( إناء ) من لبن . 
و تمرّ الأيام و الشهور و الأعوام و عمّار إلى جانب سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) يجاهد في سبيل الله أعداء الإسلام و الإنسانية . 

وفاة النبي ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) 
في السنة الحادية عشر من الهجرة توفي سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) فحزن المسلمون جميعاً ، و بكى عمّار رسول الله و صديقة القديم و تذكّر أيام الشباب في مكّة و أيام الجهاد . 
و ظلّ عمّار ( رضوان الله عليه ) وفيّاً لإسلامه مجاهداً في سبيل الدين ، يقول كلمة الحق و لا يخاف أحداً إلاً الله . 
كان عمّار يحبّ عليَّ بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام ) لأنّه طالما سمع سيّدنا محمّداً يقول : 
ـ يا علي لا يحبّك إلاّ مؤمن و لا يبغضك إلاّ منافق . 
ـ يا علي أنت مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى إلاّ انه لا نبيّ بعدي . 
و في عودته من حجّة الوداع رأى عمّار ( رضوان الله عليه ) سيّدنا محمّداً ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) يمسك بيد سيّدنا علي بن أبي طالب و يرفعها عالياً و يقول : 
ـ من كنتُ مولاه فهذا علي مولاه 
اللّهم والِ من والاه و عادِ من عاداه 
و انصر من نصره و اخذل من خذله 
لهذا كان عمّار يعتقد أن عليّ بن أبي طالب هو خليفة سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) . 
عندما تمّت البيعة لأبي بكر و امتنع بعض الصحابة من المهاجرين و الأنصار عن البيعة ، امتنع عمّار عن البيعة و وقف في جانب عليّ بن أبي طالب و فاطمة الزهراء بنت سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) . 
و بعد ستة أشهر ، توفيت سيدة نساء العالمين و اضطر الإمام علي للبيعة حفاظاً على مصلحة الإسلام ، و بايع عمّار بن ياسر ( رضوان الله عليه ) اقتداءً بالإمام . 
الجهاد 
انصرف عمّار إلى حياة الجهاد فاشترك في معارك الفتح الإسلامي هنا و هناك . كما قاتل ببسالة في حروب الردّة باليمامة . 
عندما أصبح عمر بن الخطاب خليفةً بعد أبي بكر ، عيّنه والياً على الكوفة فأقام حكم الله و رأى الناس في سيرته العدل و الرحمة و التواضع و الزهد . 

الشورى 
في سنة 23 هجرية تعرّض الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب إلى محاولة اغتيال . 
جاء بعض المسلمين و ذكّروا عمر بأن يفكر في الخلافة من بعده . 
رأى الخليفة أن تكون شورى بين ستة أشخاص هم علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام ) و عثمان بن عفان و طلحة و الزبير و عبد الرحمن بن عوف و سعد ابن أبي وقاص . و أمرهم بالاجتماع في أحد المنازل و انتخاب خليفة من بينهم خلال ثلاثة أيام. 
كان عمّار بن ياسر ( رضوان الله عليه ) يتمنى أن ينتخبوا عليّاً لجهاده الطويل و قرابته من سيّدنا محمّد و علمه و فضله و سابقته في الإسلام . 
مضى يوم ثم يومان و ليس هناك من نتيجة . 
كانت المنافسة بين عليّ بن أبي طالب و عثمان بن عفان . 
اجتمع حول المنزل بعض الصحابة فيهم المقداد و عمّار بن ياسر و العباس و غيرهم و كانوا يتمنون انتخاب علي ، و اجتمع بنو أمية و كانوا يريدون انتخاب عثمان . هتف عمّار لكي يسمعه عبد الرحمن بن عوف : 
ـ إن أردت أن لا يختلف المسلمون فبايع عليّاً . 
فقال المقداد مؤيداً : 
ـ صدق عمّار إن بايعت عليّاً قلنا : سمعنا و أطعنا . 
كان عبد الرحمن بن عوف يطمع بالخلافة ففكّر لو أنّه بايع عليّاً فانّه لن يساومه عليها فيما بعد . 
لهذا بايع عبدُ الرحمن عثمانَ حتى يردّها عليه بعد وفاته . 
و هكذا أصبح عثمان الخليفة الثالث . 
خرج الإمام علي بعد أن قال لبعد الرحمن : 
ـ ليس هذا أوّل يوم تظاهرتم فيه علينا " فصبر جميل و الله المستعان على ما تصفون " و الله ما ولّيت عثمان إلاّ ليردّ الأمر إليك ، و الله كلّ يوم هو في شأن . 
شعر عمّار بالحزن من أجل أهل البيت الذين هم أحقّ الناس بالخلافة لأن الله أذهب عنهم الرجس و طهّرهم تطهيراً . 


الانحراف 
مرّت ستة أعوام على خلافة عثمان . 
شيئاً فشيئاً كان الخليفة يبتعد فيها عن الإسلام و عن سيرة سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و سيرة أبي بكر و عمر . 
كان يعيّن أقرباء ولاةً على المدن ، و كانوا أشخاصاً سيئين ظالمين . 
فمثلاً عيّن الوليد بن عتبة و هو أخاه من أمّة والياً على الكوفة ، فكان يشرب الخمر و يأتي سكران إلى مسجد و جعل من مروان بن الحكم الحاكم الفعلي للبلاد ، فهو الذي يأمر و ينهى و يعيّن الولاة و يعزلهم ، عزل الصحابي الجليل سلمان الفارسي عن ولاية المدائن و عيّن أحد أقربائه و عزل سعد بن أبي وقاص عن ولاية الكوفة و عيّن الوليد بن عقبة . 
كان عثمان ينفق أموال المسلمين على أقربائه من بني أمية و يترك الناس الفقراء و المحتاجين يتألمون  

كلمة الحق 
كان في بيت مال المسلمين حلي و جواهر ، فجاء الخليفة عثمان و أخذها و وزّعها على بناته و نسائه . 
شعر المسلمون بالغضب ، و راحوا يتحدّثون عن سيرة عثمان البعيدة عن روح الإسلام . 
لم يتراجع عثمان بل صعد المنبر و خطب قائلاً : 
ـ لنأخذن حاجتنا من هذا الفيء و إن رغمت أنوف أقوام و أقوام . 
كان الإمام علي بن أبي طالب حاضراً فشعر بالحزن ، و قام عمّار بن ياسر و كان قد بلغ التسعين من عمره فقال كلمة الحق : 
ـ أشهد الله أن أنفي أوّل راغم من ذلك . 
اغتاظ الخليفة و صاح : 
ـ أعليَّ يا بن ياسر تجترئ . 
أشار عثمان إلى الحرّاس أن يمسكوا بعمّار . 
لم يحترم الحرّاس شيخوخته و لا صحبته من رسول الله . فجرّوه إلى غرفة عثمان ، شدّوا يديه و رجليه ، و جاء الخليفة و راح يضربه على بطنه ، حتى فقد وعيه ، و جاء بعض المسلمين و حملوه إلى منزل أُم سلمة زوجة سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) . 
كان عمّار ما يزال فاقد الوعي و فاتته صلاة الظهر و صلاة العصر و صلاة المغرب . و عندما عاد إليه وعيه ، أدّى تلك الصلوات قضاءً . 
تذكّر أيام التعذيب في مكّة ، كان يتحمّل أضعاف ما قام به عثمان لأنّه كان شابّاً أمّا اليوم فقد أصبح شيخاً كبيراً لا يقوى على تحمّل الضرب . 
تألّمت أُم سلمة لحاله فقال لها عمّار بشجاعة المؤمن الصابر : 
ـ ليس هذا بأوّل يومٍ أوذينا في الله . 

تابع >>

----------


## الأمل البعيد

نفي أبي ذر 
و نفى الخليفة عثمان الصحابي الجليل أبا ذر الغفاري إلى منطقة " الربذة " و هي صحراء لا يقطنها أحد لمناخها القاسي . 
و لم يكتف بهذا بل أصدر أمراً بمنع توديعه ، و لكن بعض الصحابة تألموا لما قام به عثمان و خرجوا لتوديع الصحابي الكبير أبي ذر . 
خرج علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام ) و سبطا سيدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) الحسن ( عليه السَّلام ) و الحسين ( عليه السَّلام ) و خرج أيضاً عمّار و ودّع أبا ذر قائلاً : 
ـ لا آنس الله من أوحشك ، و لا آمن من أخافك . أما و الله لو أردت دنياهم لأمّنوك ، و لو رضيت أعمالهم لأحبّوك . 
و مضى أبو ذر و معه زوجته و ابنته إلى صحراء الربذة ليموت وحيداً . 
و تذكّر عمّار حديثاً سمعه من سيدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) : 
ـ يا أبا ذر تعيش و وحدك و تموت وحدك . 
الثورة 
تصاعد غضب المسلمين بسبب سيرة عثمان و ما يقوم ولاتهُ من ظلم . و جاءت الوفود من كلّ مكان للاحتجاج ، جاءوا من الكوفة و من مصر و البصرة و غيرها من المدن . 
و كان الصحابة في المدينة قد كتبوا إليهم : إن أردتم الجهاد فهلموا ( تعالوا ) إليه ، فان دين محمد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) قد أفسده خليفتكم . 
جاء الناس يشكون من الظلم ، و لكن الخليفة لم يصغ إليهم و طردهم فذهبوا إلى علي بن أبي طالب ابن عمّ سيدنا محمد و وصيّه . 
كان الإمام يتمنى الإصلاح و أن يعود عثمان إلى سيرة الإسلام . 
فدخل عليه وحدّثه و قال له : لا تكن أداة في يد مروان يسوقك حيث يريد ، و لا تنس منزلتك من رسول الله . 
وافق عثمان على أن يعلن توبته أمام الناس فخرج إليهم و اعتذر لهم و وعدهم بسيرة يرضاها الله و المسلمون . 
و لكن مروان كان مثل الأفعى فدخل عليه و غيّر رأيه و قال له : 
ـ لا تكن ضعيفاً أمام الناس و هددهم . 
و كانت نائلة زوجة عثمان تعرف أن مروان خبيث يكرهه المسلمون فنصحت زوجها و قالت له : 
ـ أصغ إلى علي بن أبي طالب فان الناس يحبونه و يطيعونه ، و لا تطع مروان فهو شخص ليس له عند الناس قدر و لا هيبة و لا محبّة . 
لم يصغ عثمان لنصيحة الناصحين فكانت النتيجة أن ثار المسلمون عليه و لقي مصرعه في قصره . 

الإمام علي ( عليه السَّلام ) 
اتجهت جماهير المسلمين الى منزل الإمام علي ( عليه السَّلام ) و دَعَتْهُ إلى تقلّد منصب الخلافة . 
رفض الإمام ذلك و قال لهم : 
ـ ابحثوا عن رجلٍ غيري . 
و لكن الناس كانوا يدركون ان الإمام هو الرجل الوحيد الذي يستحق هذا المقام ، فأصرّوا على موقفهم . و أخيراً وافق الإمام على تحمّل هذه المسؤولية ، حتى يسدّ الطريق على الطامعين بها . 
العدالة

لقد ثار المسلمون من أجل العدالة ، كانوا غاضبين ممّا حلّ بهم من الظلم ، و كان الإمام علي رمز العدالة و الحق . 
لم يخيّب الإمام أمل المسلمين ، فأصدر منذ اليوم الأول قراراً طَردَ بموجبه جميع الولاة الظالمين الذين عيّنهم الخليفة السابق ، و عيّن مكانهم ولاة صالحين معروفين بالتقوى و الصلاح . 
قام الإمام بعزل معاوية عن حكومة الشام ، و لكن معاوية كان يخطّط منذ سنين للاستيلاء على الشام ثم على بلاد الإسلام ، فأعلن العصيان ، و رفع شعار المطالبة بدم عثمان و هكذا وقعت حرب صفين على حدود سوريا مع العراق . 
كان في جيش الإمام علي كثير من صحابة رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و في طليعتهم عمّار بن ياسر و مالك الأشتر و عبد الله بن عباس و غيرهم . 
و كان في جيش معاوية أعداء الإسلام من أمثال مروان بن الحكم و عمرو بن العاص و ابن أبي معيط و الهاربون من عدل علي إلى دنيا معاوية . 

تقتلك الفئة الباغية 
كان المسلمون في العسكرين يرددون حديثاً لسيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) خاطب فيه عماراً قبل أكثر من خمس و عشرين سنة : 
ـ يا عمّار تقتلك الفئة الباغية . 
كان عمّار في جيش الإمام عليّ ، و كان آنذاك شيخاً قد تجاوز التسعين من عمره ، و مع هذا فقد كان يقاتل في حماس الشباب المؤمن . 
رفع عينيه إلى السماء و قال : 
ـ اللّهم لو أعلم أن رضاك في أن أقذف بنفسي في هذا البحر " نهر الفرات " لفعلت . 
اللّهم إني لا أعلم عملاً هو أرضى لك من جهاد هؤلاء الفاسقين . 
كان عمّار مع الحقّ و الحقّ مع عمّار يدور معه حيثما دار ، لهذا قال : 
ـ و الله لو ضربونا ( هزمونا ) حتى يبلغوا بنا سعفات هجر لعلمت إنّا على الحق و إنّهم على الباطل . 
و عندما اشتعلت المعركة ، خاطب عمّار المقاتلين : 
ـ من يبتغي ( يريد ) رضوان الله ربّه ؟ 
فلبّى دعوته بعض المؤمنين ، و قادهم عمّار باتجاه العدّو ، و عندما شاهد الصحابة عمّاراً يتخطى الصفوف تبعوه . 
كان عمّار صائماً ، و كان يقاتل بحماس كبير . 
و في وسط المعركة شاهد عمّار عمرو بن العاص فخاطبه قائلاً : 
ـ يا عمرو بعت دينك بمصر فتباً لك . 
أي أن عمرو بن العاص وقف إلى جانب معاوية بعد أن وعده بحكومة مصر . 
قال عمرو بن العاص بخبث : 
ـ لا و لكن أطلب بدم عثمان . 
قال عمّار : 
ـ أشهد انّك لا تطلب بشيء من فعلك وجه الله . 
و أراد أن ينصحه فقال : 
ـ إذا لم تقتل اليوم تمت غداً ، و إنما الأعمال بالنيّات . فانظر لنفسك إذا اُعطي الناس على قدر نيّاتهم . 
و مضى عمّار يقاتل الفئة الباغية .
الفتنة 
كان المسلمون في فتنة لا يعرفون الحقّ من الباطل فكان عمّار دليلهم ، لأن سيّدنا محمّداً ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) قال : تقتله الفئة الباغية . 
لهذا كان عمرو بن العاص يخدع أهل الشام عندما يسألونه فيقول لهم : 
ـ اصبروا لأنّه سينحاز إلى جبهتنا . 
و تمرّ أيام الحرب ، و عمّار يقاتل في جبهة الحق مع علي . 
و ذات يوم حمل عمّار و معه مجموعة من المؤمنين و راح يقاتل ببسالة و هو يتذكر أيام الجهاد مع سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) في بدر و أُحد و حنين و معارك الإسلام الأخرى . 
كان عمّار صائماً و المعارك مستمرة . و عندما غابت الشمس و حان وقت الإفطار ، طلب عمّار ماءً يفطر به لأنّه كان ظامئاً . 
جاءه أحد الجنود بإناء مليءٍ باللبن . 
تبسّم عمّار و قال مستبشراً : 
ـ ربّما أُرزق الشهادة هذه الليلة . 
فسأله البعض عن السرّ فأجاب : 
ـ لقد أخبرني حبيبي رسول الله قائلاً : يا عمّار تقتلك الفئة الباغية و آخر زادك من الدنيا ضياح من لبن . 
شرب عمّار ( رضوان الله عليه ) اللبن و تقدّم يقاتل و يقاتل حتى هوى على الأرض شهيداً . 
كاد معاوية يطير من الفرح ، و شعر الإمام علي بالحزن و الأسف و ترحّم عليه . و في تلك اللحظات أدرك الجميع من هي الفئة الباغية . 
كان بعض الجنود في جيش معاوية ينتظرون انحياز عمّار إلى معاوية كما ادّعى ذلك عمرو بن العاص ، و لكنهم رأوا عمّار يقاتل حتى استشهد مع أمير المؤمنين علي ( عليه السَّلام ) ، لهذا تسللوا في الظلام و التحقوا بجيش الإمام بعد أن عرفوا جبهة الحق . 

النهاية 
أحدث استشهاد عمّار بن ياسر دوياً في الجبهتين فارتفعت معنويات جيش أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب فيما هبطت معنويات جيش معاوية . 
و في تلك الليلة شن جيش الإمام هجوماً كاسحاً على جيش معاوية و كاد أن يحرز النصر النهائي . 
فجاء عمرو بن العاص بحيلة جديدة حيث رفع جيش الشام المصاحف يطالبون بتحكيم كتاب الله . 
توقفت المعارك و انسحب الجيشان من سهل صفين . و بقيت جثث الشهداء و في طليعتهم الصحابي الكبير عمّار بن ياسر الذي بلغ من العمر ستة و تسعين عاماً . 
و اليوم عندما يزور المسلمون تلك البقعة من أرض الله يرون مزاراً كبيراً لذلك الصحابي الذي قضى عمره في الجهاد من أجل الإسلام ، و عرف المسلمون باستشهاده مع مَن كان الحق في تلك الحرب المريرة .

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ماشاء الله عليش خيتو الامل
جهد رووعه
استمري خيتو
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مالك الأشتر


الربذة

منطقة صحراوية بين مكّة و المدينة ، هي منطقة جرداء لا يسكنها أحد . و لكن في عام 30 هجرية ، كانت هناك خيمة وحيدة . في داخل الخيمة شيخٌ كبير و امرأة عجوز هي زوجته و ابنتهما .

لماذا جاء الشيخ إلى هذه المنطقة البعيدة في وسط الصحراء ؟

انّه لم يأت بإرادته ، لقد نفاه الخليفة ليموت في تلك الصحراء .

كان الشيخ مريضاً ، و كانت زوجته تبكي فقال لها :

ـ لماذا البكاء يا اُم ذر ؟

قالت العجوز :

ـ كيف لا أبكي و أنت تموت في هذه الصحراء .

قال الشيخ :

ـ كنت مع بعض أصحابي جالسين مع رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) فقال لنا : سيموت أحدكم في الصحراء و سيحضر موته جماعة من المؤمنين . لقد توفي كلّ أصحابي عند أهلهم و لم يبق سواي ، سوف يأتي مَن يساعدك .

قالت العجوز :

ـ لقد مضى موسم الحجّ و هذه الصحراء لا يمرّ بها أحد .

قال الشيخ :

ـ لا عليك اصعدي التلّ و انظري إلى طريق القوافل .

صعدت المرأة التلّ و راحت تنظر إلى طريق القوافل .

مرّ وقت طويل ، فشاهدت من بعيد قافلة قادمة .

لوّحت المرأة بقطعة قماش للقافلة ، و تعجّب المسافرون و تساءلوا مَن تكون هذه المرأة الوحيدة في الصحراء ؟!

فجاءوا اليها . سألوها عن شأنها فقالت :

ـ ان زوجي يموت و ليس قربه أحد .

و مَن هو زوجك ؟

فقالت المرأة و هي تبكي :

ـ أبو ذرّ صاحب رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) .

و تعجّب أهل القافلة فقالوا :

ـ أبو ذر صاحب النبي ؟! هيا بنا إليه .

و ذهب الرجال إلى الخيمة ، و عندما دخلوها وجدوا أبا ذر في فراشه . و قال الرجل :

السلام عليك يا صاحب رسول الله .

فقال أبو ذر بصوت ضعيف :

ـ و عليكم السلام مَن أنت ؟

قال الرجل :

ـ مالك بن الحارث الأشتر و معي رجال من أهل العراق ، نريد الذهاب إلى المدينة لنشتكي إلى الخليفة ما يحلّ بنا من الظلم .

ابتسم أبو ذر و قال :

ـ ابشروا يا إخواني لقد أخبرني رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) بأنني سأموت في الصحراء ، و سيحضر وفاتي رجال مؤمنون .

فرح مالك و من معه بهذه البشرى النبويّة و جلسوا في خيمة أبي ذر ، و كان مالك الأشتر حزيناً من أجل الصحابي الجليل أبي ذر و ما حلَّ به على أيدي بني اُميّة .


الأشتر


ينتمي مالك بن الحارث النخعي إلى قبيلة يمنية عريقة ، أسلم في عهد النبيّ ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) و كان من المخلصين في ايمانه و إسلامه .

اشترك في معركة اليرموك و قاتل ببسالة فريدة ، و كانت له مواقف شجاعة في صدّ هجمات الروم على الجيش الإسلامي فشترت عينه بالسيف أي انشق جفنها السفلي و لذلك عُرِفَ بالأشتر .

في عام ثلاثين للهجره كان المسلمون في مدينة الكوفة و غيرها من المدن الإسلامية غاضبين من تصرّفات الولاة .

فمثلاً كان " الوليد بن عقبة " و هو أخو الخليفة عثمان حاكماً على الكوفة و كانت تصرفاته منافية للإسلام و الدين ، فهو يشرب الخمر ، و يقضي وقته في مجالس الغناء و اللهو .

ذات يوم جاء الوليد إلى المسجد سكران و صلّى بالمسلمين صلاة الصبح أربع ركعات ، ثم التفت إلى المصلّين و قال مستهزئاً :

ـ أتريدون أن أزيدكم ؟

كان الناس غير راضين عن سيرته و كانوا ينتقدونه في الأسواق و البيوت و المساجد .

كانوا يتساءلون قائلين :

ـ ألم يجد الخليفة شخصاً غير هذا الفاسق لكي يجعله والياً ؟!

ـ انّه يعتدي على حرمات الدين و المسلمين .

لهذا فكّروا بطريقة للحلّ ، فوجدوا ان أفضل طريق هو أن يستشيروا أهل التقوى و الصلاح ، فذهبوا إلى مالك الأشتر فهو شخص تقيّ و شجاع و لا يخاف أحداً غير الله . قال مالك الأشتر :

ـ الأفضل أن ننصحه أوّلاً فاذا لم يرتدع نشكوه إلى الخليفة .

ذهب مالك و معه بعض الناس الصالحين إلى قصر الوالي .

عندما دخلوا ، وجدوه يشرب الخمر كعادته ، فنصحوه أن يكفّ عن تصرفاته المشينة و لكنّه انتهرهم و طردهم .

عندها قرّروا السفر إلى المدينة المنوّرة و مقابلة الخليفة لإطلاعه على الأمر .

قابل الوفد الخليفة و لكنّه ـ مع الأسف ـ انتهرهم و طردهم و رفض شهادتهم ، فخرجوا يائسين .

فكّروا في الذهاب إلى ابن عمّ سيّدنا محمّد (( صلى الله عليه وآله ) علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام ) فهو الأمل الوحيد في الإصلاح .


الوفود

و في تلك الفترة جاءت وفود من المدن الإسلامية الاُخرى كلّها تشكوا من ظلم الولاة و سوء سيرتهم .

و ذهب الصحابة إلى منزل الإمام علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام ) و اشتكوا عنده ما يلاقيه المسلمون من الظلم و الفساد .

كان الإمام علي يشعر بالحزن لذلك ، فذهب إلى قصر الخليفة و دخل على عثمان و نصحه قائلاً :

ـ يا عثمان ان المسلمين يشتكون من الظلم . و لست أدلّك على أمر لا تعرفه ، و اني سمعت رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) يقول : " يؤتى يوم القيامة بالإمام الجائر و ليس معه نصير و لا عاذر ، فيلقى في جهنّم فيدور كما تدور الرحى ثم يرتطم في غمرة جهنّم " . و انّي اُحذّرك الله ، فانّ عذابه شديد .

فكّر عثمان قليلاً و أطرق حزيناً و اعترف بأخطائه و وعده بأن يتوب إلى الله و يعتذر من المسلمين .

خرج الإمام علي يبشّر المسلمين بذلك و عمّت الفرحة الجميع .

و لكن مروان و كان رجلاً منافقاً دخل على الخليفة و تحدّث اليه فغيّر رأيه و قال له :

ـ الأفضل أن تخرج إلى الناس و تهدّدهم حتى لا يتجرأوا على مقام الخلافة .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الثورة

تراجع عثمان عن وعوده بإصلاح سيرته و تغيير الولاة و اتبع سياسة قاسية تجاه الناس .

أشار معاوية و هو حاكم الشام آنذاك بنفي بعض الصحابة .

كان الخليفة قد نفى الصحابي الجليل أبا ذر الغفاري فمات وحيداً في صحراء " الربذة " و قام بضرب الصحابي عمّار بن ياسر و هو ابن أول شهيدين في الإسلام .

كما جلد الصحابي عبد الله بن مسعود لهذا تذمّر الناس من سياسة عثمان و ولاته .

و بعث صحابة سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) برسائل إلى كافّة المدن الإسلامية و مضمونها :

ـ أيُّها المسلمون ، تعالوا الينا ، و تداركوا خلافة رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) فان كتاب الله قد بدّل و سنّة رسوله قد غيّرت . فأقبلوا الينا ان كنتم تؤمنون بالله و اليوم الآخر . فأقيموا الحق على المنهاج الواضح الذي فارقتم عليه نبيّكم .

و تدفّق المسلمون الثائرون من كلّ أنحاء الدولة الإسلامية إلى المدينة المنوّرة .

كان مالك الأشتر يمثّل الثائرين فدخل على عثمان لإجراء المفاوضات من أجل إصلاح الاُمور .

و كانت مطالب الثّوار هي أن يعتزل عثمان الخلافة .

لم يستجب الخليفة لذلك .

حاول الإمام علي ( عليه السَّلام ) التدخّل مرّة اُخرى و إصلاح الاُمور و لكن بلا فائدة .

كان المسلمون غاضبين من سيرة عثمان و ولاته و ظلمهم و كان عثمان يعاند مصرّاًًًًً على سياسته .

حاصر الثوّار قصر عثمان ، فطلب الإمام ( عليه السَّلام ) من ولديه الحسن و الحسين أن يقفا للحراسة .

غير ان الثوّار تسوّروا جدران القصر ، و اقتحموا غرفة الخليفة و قتلوه ، و فرّ مروان و غيره من المنافقين .

كان طلحة و الزبير يطمعان في الخلافة فساعدا الثوّار و لكن الناس كانوا لا يفكرون إلاّ بشخص واحد ليكون خليفة عليهم و هو الإمام علي ( عليه السَّلام ) .

تدفقت الجماهير إلى منزل الإمام و طلبوا منه أن يكون خليفة ، و لكن الإمام رفض ذلك .

أصرّ مالك الأشتر و غيره من الصحابة على ذلك ، و ألقى مالك خطاباً حماسياً في الجماهير قائلاً :

ـ أيُّها الناس

هذا وصي الأوصياء .

و وارث علم الأنبياء .

الذي شهد له كتاب الله بالايمان .

و رسوله بجنّة الرضوان .

من كملت فيه الفضائل .

و لم يشكّ في سابقته و علمه الأواخر و الأوائل .

و هكذا كان مالك أول من بايع علي بن أبي طالب و تبعته جماهير المسلمين .

و عندما أصبح الإمام علي خليفة ، بدأ عهد جديد فقد أصدر أمراً بإقالة جميع الولاة الظالمين و عيّن مكانهم أشخاصاً معروفين بالتقوى و الصلاح .


معركة الجمل

كان البعض يطمع بالخلافة و الحكم ، من هؤلاء " طلحة " و " الزبير " فذهبا إلى مكّة و حرّضا اُم المؤمنين عائشة بنت أبي بكر .

استغل مروان ذلك فراح ينفق من أموال المسلمين التي سرقها ، و ألّف جيشاً كبيراً ، و رفعوا شعار الثأر لدم عثمان .

توجّه الجيش إلى مدينة البصرة ، و هناك طردوا الوالي بعد أن نتفوا لحيته و استولوا على بيت المال .

و كان على أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب أن يواجه هذا التمرّد بحزم ، فزحف بجيشه إلى البصرة .

أرسل الإمام ابنه الحسن ( عليه السَّلام ) و الصحابي الجليل عمّار بن ياسر إلى " الكوفة " و دعوة أهلها للجهاد .

كان والي الكوفة آنذاك " أبو موسى الأشعري " فراح يدعو الناس للتقاعس عن الجهاد و عصيان أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام ) .

مرّت الأيام و لم يعُد الحسن و عمّار بن ياسر فبعث الإمام مالكاً الأشتر في أثرهما .

كان مالك الأشتر رجلاً شجاعاً معروفاً بالحزم ، و هو يدرك ان المسلمين في الكوفة يؤيدون الإمام ضد أعدائه ، و ان العقبة الوحيدة هي " ابو موسى الأشعري " .

وصل مالك الأشتر الكوفة و راح يدعو الناس في أن يتبعوه ، و اجتمع حوله جمهور غفير ، فاقتحم بهم قصر الامارة و طرد الحرّاس منه .

كان أبو موسى الأشعري وقتها في المسجد يدعو الناس إلى لزوم بيوتهم و عدم الاستجابة لأوامر أمير المؤمنين . فجاء الحرّاس و أخبروه بسقوط القصر في قبضة مالك الأشتر .

طلب " أبو موسى الأشعري " مهلة يوم واحد لمغادرة الكوفة ، فأُجيب طلبه .

و في نفس اليوم أسرع مالك الأشتر إلى المسجد و خطب في الجماهير يحرّضهم لنصرة الإمام علي .

فاجتمع منهم جيش بلغ تعداده ثمانية عشر ألفاً من المقاتلين ، تسعة آلاف في قيادة الحسن فسلك بهم الطريق البرّي ، فيما سلك الباقون الطريق النهري لكي يلتحق الجميع بجيش الإمام علي في منطقة " ذي قار " في جنوب العراق .

اتّجه الجيش بقيادة الإمام إلى مدينة البصرة فالتقى بجيش عائشة و طلحة و الزبير و مروان بن الحكم .

كان مالك الأشتر قائداً للجناح الأيمن و كان عمّار بن ياسر قائداً للجناح الأيسر ، فيما وقف الإمام في قلب الجيش حيث حمل الراية ابنه محمد بن الحنفية .

بدأ جيش عائشة بالعدوان فأمطر جيش الإمام بوابل من السهام ، فسقط عددٌ من القتلى و الجرحى .

أراد جيش الإمام المقابلة بالمثل فمنعهم الإمام و قال :

ـ من يأخذ هذا المصحف و يذهب إليهم فيدعوهم للاحتكام عليه ؟

انّهم يقتلونه لا محالة .

و هنا انبرى شابّ و قال :

ـ أنا آخذه يا أمير المؤمنين .

تقدّم مسلم نحو جيش الجمل رافعاً المصحف .

صاحت عائشة :

ـ ارشقوه بالسهام . فأمطره الرماة بوابل من السهام فسقط فوق الأرض شهيداً .

و في تلك اللحظات رفع أمير المؤمنين يديه إلى السماء داعياً الله سبحانه أن ينصر الحق و أهله و قال :

ـ اللّهم إليك شخصت الأبصار .

و بسطت الأيدي .

ربنا افتح بيننا و بين قومنا بالحق .

و أنت خير الفاتحين .

ثم أصدر الإمام أمره بالهجوم الشامل ، و تقدّم الأشتر يقاتل ببسالة ، و حدثت اشتباكات عنيفة حول الجمل .

أدرك الإمام ان عقر الجمل سوف يضع حدّاً لنزيف الدم ، و اقتتال الاخوة .

قاد مالك الأشتر هجوماً عنيفاً باتجاه الجمل .

كان مالك الأشتر يقتل بشجاعة و فروسية ، أي انّه لا يقتل الجرحى و لا يطارد الذين يفرّون من المعركة .

كان مالك يقتدي في أخلاقه بالإمام علي ( عليه السَّلام ) ، فهو يحبّ وصي رسول الله ، و كذلك كان الإمام يحبّ مالكاً لأنّه من أهل التقوى ، و الله يحبّ المتقين .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الانتصار

و بعد معارك ضارية تمكّن جيش الإمام من عقر الجمل فانهارت معنويات الجيش المقابل و فرّ المقاتلون من ساحة المعركة .

أصدر الإمام أمراً أوقف فيه العمليات الحربية ، و أمر بمعاملة عائشة بكلّ احترام و إعادتها إلى المدينة معزّزة مكرّمة .

أطلق الإمام الأسرى و أمر بمعالجة الجرحى و عفا عن الجميع .

و دخل مالك الأشتر و عمّار بن ياسر على عائشة فقالت :

ـ لقد كدت يا مالك أن تقتل ابن اختي .

أجاب مالك :

ـ نعم و لولا انّي كبير و كنت صائماً ثلاثة أيام لأرحت منه اُمّة محمّد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) .

في الكوفة

و بعد أن أقام الإمام في البصرة أيّاماً عاد بجيشه قاصداً مدينة الكوفة .

كان مالك الأشتر في المعارك كالأسد يُقاتل بشجاعة لا نظير لها ، و لهذا كان الأعداء يخافون منه .

و لكنّه في الأيّام العادية كان يبدو كرجل فقير فهو يرتدي ثياباً بسيطة و يمشي بتواضع حتى أن أكثر الناس لا يعرفونه .

ذات يوم و عندما كان مالك يسير في الطريق ، كان أحد السفهاء يأكل تمراً و يرمي النوى هنا و هناك .

و عندما مرّ مالك أمامه ، رماه بنواة في ظهره و راح يضحك عليه .

فقال له رجل رآه :

ـ ماذا تفعل ؟! هل تعرف مَن هذا الرجل ؟

أجاب :

ـ كلاّ ، مَن هو ؟

ـ إنّه مالك الأشتر .

كان مالك الأشتر قد مضى في طريقه ، لأن المؤمن لا يهتم لما يفعله السفهاء من الناس ، و تذكّر ما كان يفعله المشركون بسيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) في مكّة عندما كانوا يلقون عليه التراب و القاذورات فلا يقول شيئاً .

دخل مالك المسجد و راح يصلّي لله و يستغفر لذلك الشخص الذي رماه بالنواة .

جاء الرجل مهرولاً و دخل المسجد و ألقى بنفسه على مالك يعتذر إليه و قال :

ـ اعتذر إليك ممّا فعلت فاقبل عذري .

أجاب مالك بابتسام :

ـ لا عليك يا أخي ، و الله ما دخلت المسجد إلاّ لكي أُصلّي و استغفر لك .


معركة صفين

كان الإمام يختار الصالحين من أهل التقوى و الإدارة و الحزم ولاةً على المدن ، لهذا عيّن مالكاً الأشتر حاكماً على الموصل و سنجار و نصيبين و هيت و عانات ، و هي مناطق واقعة على حدود الشام .

كان معاوية قد أعلن العصيان للخلافة و انفرد بحكم الشام .

حاول الإمام إقناع معاوية بالطاعة فبعث برسائل عديدة و أوفد إليه من يتحدّث معه ، و لكن بلا فائدة .

لهذا جهّز الإمام جيشاً و أسند قيادته إلى مالك الأشتر .

زحف الجيش باتجاه الشام و وصل منطقة " قرقيسيا " فاصطدم بجيش الشام تحت قيادة " أبي الأعور السلمي " .

حاول مالك الأشتر إقناع " قائد الجيش " بإنهاء التمرّد و الدخول في طاعة أمير المؤمنين الذي ارتضاه الناس خليفة لهم فرفض ذلك .

و في الليل ، انتهز جيش الشام الفرصة و قام بهجوم دون سابق انذار ، و كان هذا العمل مخالفاً للشريعة و الأخلاق لأنّه غدر .

قاوم جيش الخلافة الهجوم المباغت و كبّد المهاجمين العديد من القتلى و أجبره على الإنسحاب إلى مواقعه .

و مرّة اُخرى تجلّت فروسية مالك الأشتر ، فارسل إلى " أبي الأعور " مبعثواً يدعوه للمبارزة .

قال الرسول :

ـ يا أبا الأعور إن مالك الأشتر يدعوك للمبارزة .

جبن قائد جيش معاوية و قال :

ـ لا أُريد مبارزته .

وصلت إمدادات كبيرة بقيادة معاوية ملتحقة بجيش الشام .

و تقابل الجيشان في سهل " صفين " على ضفاف نهر الفرات .

احتلّت قطعات من جيش معاوية الشواطئ و فرضت حصاراً على النهر .

كان هذا العمل أيضاً مخالفاً للشريعة الإسلامية و لتقاليد الحروب .

بعث الإمام أحد صحابة النبيّ ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) و هو " صعصعة بن صوحان " للتفاوض :

دخل صعصعة خيمة معاوية و قال :

ـ يا معاوية إن عليّاً يقول : دعونا نأخذ حاجتنا من الماء حتى ننظر فيما بيننا و بينكم ، و إلاّ تقاتلنا حتى يكون الغالب هو الشارب .

سكت معاوية و قال :

ـ سوف يأتيك ردّي فيما بعد .

خرج مبعوث الإمام ، و استشار معاوية رجال فقال الوليد بحقد :

ـ امنع الماء منهم ، حتى يضطروا للاستسلام .

و حظي هذا الرأي بتأييد كامل .

لقد جمع معاوية حوله كلّ الأشرار الذين لا يعرفونه حرمة للدين و الإنسانية .

كان مالك الأشتر يراقب ما يجري على الشواطئ فشاهد وصول تعزيزات عسكرية ، فأدرك أن معاوية يفكِّر بتشديد الحصار .

شعر جنود الإمام بالعطش ، و كان مالك عطشان أيضاً ، فقال له جندي :

ـ في قربتي ماء قليل اشربه .

رفض مالك ذلك و قال :

ـ كلاّ حتى يشرب جميع الجنود .

ذهب مالك إلى الإمام و قال :

ـ يا أمير المؤمنين ان جنودنا يصرعهم العطش و لم يبق أمامنا سوى القتال .

أجاب الإمام :

أجل لقد أعذر من أنذر .

و خطب الإمام في الجنود و حثّهم على الاستبسال قائلاً :

ـ الموت في حياتكم مقهورين .

و الحياة في موتكم قاهرين .
أي أن الموت هو أن يرضى الإنسان بالذلّ .

و انّ الحياة في أن يموت المرء شهيداً .

و قاد مالك الأشتر أوّل هجوم في حرب صفين و راح يقاتل ببسالة و يتقدّم باتجاه شواطئ الفرات .

و بعد اشتباكات عنيفة تمّ تحرير ضفاف النهر و إجبار جيش معاوية على الإنسحاب .

أصبح جيش معاوية بعيداً عن المياه ، و لهذا فكّر في حيلة لاستعادة مواقعه على نهر الفرات .

و في اليوم التالي سقط سهم بين جنود الإمام و كان في السهم رسالة ، قرأها الجنود باهتمام .

و انتقلت الرسالة بين الجنود بسرعة و انتشر الخبر : " من أخ ناصح لكم في جيش الشام : ان معاوية يريد أن يفتح عليكم النهر و يغرقكم ، فاحذروا " .

و صدّق الجنود ما ورد في تلك الرسالة فانسحبوا و انتهز جيش الشام الفرصة فأعاد احتلاله للشواطئ مرّة اُخرى .

غير أن جيش الإمام شن هجوماً كاسحاً و حرّر المنطقة من قبضة الاحتلال .

شعر معاوية بالقلق ، فسأل عمرو بن العاص :

ـ هل تظنّ ان عليّاً سيمنع علينا الماء ؟

أجاب عمرو بن العاص :

ـ إن عليّاً لا يفعل مثلما تفعل أنت .

كان جنود الشام يشعرون بالقلق أيضاً .

و لكن سرعان ما وصلت الأخبار بأن الإمام عليّاً سمح لهم بورود النهر و ترك لهم مساحة من الشواطئ كافية .

أدرك بعض أهل الشام الفرق بين معاوية و علي ، فمعاوية يفعل كلّ شيء من أجل أن ينتصر ، أمّا علي فلا يفكّر في ذلك ، إنّه يسير في ضوء المُثل و الأخلاق الإنسانية .

لهذا تسلل بعض الجنود ليلاً و انتقلوا إلى جبهة علي لأنّها تُمثّل الحقّ و الإنسانية .



معاوية

كان معاوية يشعر بالقلق من وجود مالك الأشتر ، لأن شجاعته و بسالته في القتال ألهب الحماس في جيش علي و بثت الذعر في جنود الشام .

فكّر معاوية في القضاء عليه عن طريق المبارزة الفردية ، فعرض الأمر على مروان ، و لكن مروان كان يخاف من مالك فاعتذر إلى معاوية و قال :

ـ لماذا لا تكلّف " ابن العاص " بذلك فهو ساعدك الأيمن .

عرض معاوية اقتراحه على عمرو بن العاص فاضطر لقبوله .

خرج ابن العاص يطلب مبارزة الأشتر .

تقدّم مالك نحوه و بيده رمحه ، و لم يترك له فرصة للدفاع فسدّد له ضربة عنيفة جرحت قسماً من وجهه فلاذ عمرو بن العاص بالفرار .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

استشهاد عمّار 

تصاعدت حدّة الاشتباكات و كان عمّار يقود الجناح الأيسر من جيش الإمام ، و يقاتل ببسالة رغم شيخوخته . 
و عندما جنحت الشمس للمغيب طلب عمّار رضي الله عنه شيئاً يفطر به لأنّه كان صائماً . 
أحضر أحد الجنود إناءً مليئاً باللبن و قدّمه إليه ، استبشر عمّار بذلك و قال : 
ـ ربّما أُرزق الشهادة هذه الليلة فقد قال لي رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) : يا عمّار تقتلك الفئة الباغية ، و آخر شرابك من الدنيا ضياح ( إناء ) من لبن . 
أفطر الصحابي الجليل و تقدّم إلى ساحات القتال بقلبٍ عامر بالإيمان و ظلّ يقاتل حتى هوى على الأرض شهيداً . 
جاء الإمام و جلس قرب الشهيد و قال بحزن : 
ـ رحم الله عمّاراً يوم أسلم ، و رحم الله عمّاراً يوم استشهد ، و رحم الله عمّاراً يوم يبعث حيّاً . هنيئاً لك يا عمّار . 
كان لإستشهاد عمّار بن ياسر في ساحة الحرب أثره في سير المعارك ، فقد ارتفعت معنويات جيش الإمام فيما انخفضت لدى جنود معاوية ، لأن المسلمين جميعاً يحفظون حديث سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) لعمّار بن ياسر : " يا عمّار تقتلك الفئة الباغية " أي المعتدية . 
و أدرك الجميع ان معاوية و جنوده هم المعتدون و انّ علياً و أصحابه على الحقّ . 
لهذا تصاعدت حدّة الحملات الهجومية في جبهة الإمام ، و راح معاوية و جيشه يستعدّون للهزيمة . 



حيلة جديدة 

فكّر معاوية بحيلة جديدة يخدع بها جيش الإمام ، فاستشار " عمرو بن العاص " . 
قال عمرو بن العاص : 
ـ أرى أن نخدعهم بالقرآن . نقول لهم : بيننا و بينكم كتاب الله . 
فرح معاوية لهذه الحيلة و أمر برفع المصاحف على الرماح . 
عندما شاهد جنود الإمام المصاحف ، فكّروا في إيقاف الحرب ، و بذلك انطلت الحيلة على كثير من الجنود . 
قال الإمام : انّها مكيدة . أنا أوّل من دعا إلى كتاب الله و أوّل من أجاب إليه . انّهم عصوا الله فيما أمرهم و نقضوا عهده . 
و لكن عشرين ألفاً من الجنود عصوا أمر الإمام و قالوا : 
ـ اصدر أمرك بايقاف القتال و قل للأشتر ينسحب . 
أرسل الإمام أحد الجنود إلى مالك الأشتر يأمره بايقاف العمليات الحربية . 
استمر مالك الأشتر في القتال و قال : 
ـ ما هي إلاّ لحظات و نحرز النصر النهائي . 
قال الجندي : 
ـ و لكن الإمام محاصر بعشرين ألف من المتمرّدين و هم يهددون بقتله إذا لم توقف القتال . 
اضطر مالك الأشتر للإنسحاب و قال : 
ـ لا حول و لا قوّة إلاّ بالله . 



التحكيم 

كان مالك الأشتر يدرك أن ما قام به معاوية هو مجرّد حيلة ، و لكنه انصاع لأمر الإمام حتى لا تحدث الفتنة ، فكان قائداً شجاعاً و جندياً مطيعاً . 
توقفت المعارك و اتفق الطرفان على الاحتكام إلى كتاب الله . 
فأرسل معاوية عمرو بن العاص ممثّلاً عنه في المفاوضات . 
و أراد الإمام أن يختار رجلاً عاقلاً فطناً عالماً بكتاب الله فاختار عبد الله بن عباس حبر الاُمّة . 
و لكن المتمرّدين رفضوا ذلك مرّة اُخرى و قالوا : 
نختار " أبا موسى الأشعري " . 
فقال الإمام ( عليه السَّلام ) ناصحاً : 
ـ أنا لا أرضى به ، و عبد الله بن عباس أجدر منه . 
رفض المتمردون ذلك فقال الإمام : 
ـ إذن اختار الأشتر . 
فرفضوا أيضاً و أصرّوا على " أبي موسى الأشعري " . 
و حتى لا تحدث الفتنة قال الإمام : 
ـ اصنعوا ما شئتم . 
و هكذا اجتمع الممثلان للمفاوضات . 
فكّر عمرو بن العاص أن يخدع " الأشعري " فقال له : 
ـ يا أبا موسى إن سبب الفتنة وجود معاوية و علي ، فتعال لنخلعهما عن الخلافة و نختار رجلاً آخر . 
كان " الأشعري " لا يحبّ أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب ، فرحّب بالفكرة ، فقال أمام الجميع : 
ـ إنّني أخلع عليّاً عن الخلافة كما أخلع خاتمي من يدي . 
ثم نزع خاتمه . 
و هنا قال عمرو بن العاص بخبث : 
ـ أما أنا فأُثبّت معاوية في الخلافة كما أُثبّت خاتمي في يدي . 
ثم لبس خاتمه . 
شعر المتمرّدون بالندم ، و بدل أن يتوبوا و يعودوا إلى طاعة أمير المؤمنين فإنّهم طلبوا من الإمام أن يتوب و يعلن الحرب . 
و لكن الإمام كان إنساناً يحترم العهود و المواثيق و قد اتّفق على الهدنة و إيقاف القتال لمدّة سنة . 
طلب الإمام منهم أن يصبروا هذه المدّة و لكنهم عصوا أوامره أيضاً و خرجوا على طاعة الإمام لهذا سمّوا ب " الخوارج " . 


مصر 

فكّر معاوية أن يستولي على مصر ، فأرسل جيشاً كبيراً لاحتلالها . 
كان الوالي على مصر محمّد بن أبي بكر " الخليفة الأوّل " . 
أرسل الوالي يطلب الإمدادات العسكرية بأقصى سرعة قبل أن تسقط مصر بأيدي الغزاة . 
فأرسل الإمام مالكاً الأشتر و قال له : 
ـ توجّه إلى مصر رحمك الله ، و لست أوصيك بشيء لأنني أكتفي برأيك . 
استعن بالله . 
استعمل اللين في مواضعه و الشدّة في مواضعها . 
و انطلق الأشتر إلى مصر . 


السمّ و العسل 

شعر معاوية بالقلق فهو يدرك ان وصول مالك الأشتر إلى مصر يعني إنقاذها ، لهذا فكّر بقتله . 
كان معاوية إذا أراد أن يغتال شخصاً دسّ إليه العسل المخلوط بالسمّ . 
و كان معاوية يستورد هذه السموم من القسطنطنية ، و كان الروم يسمحون بتصديرها لأنّهم يعرفون ان معاوية يستخدمها لقتل المسلمين . 
قال عمرو بن العاص : 
ـ انّي أعرف رجلاً يسكن مدينة القلزم على حدود مصر و هو يملك أراضٍ واسعة و لابدّ أن يمرّ الأشتر في هذه المدينة و يتوقّف فيها للإستراحة . 
قال معاوية : 
ـ إذن اتصل به و اخبره إذا تمكّن من اغتيال الأشتر فسنعفيه من دفع الضرائب مدى الحياة . 
و هكذا انطلق مبعوث معاوية على وجه السرعة ، و أخذ معه العسل المسموم ليتصل بذلك الرجل و يقنعه بهذه المهمّة  


الشهادة 

وافق الرجل على اقتراح معاوية و أخذ الخليط القاتل ، يترقّب وصول مالك الأشتر . 
و بعد أيام قليلة وصل مالك مدينة القلزم . 
دعا الرجل والي مصر الجديد لأن يحلّ ضيفاً في منزله . 
لبّى مالك الأشتر الدعوة شاكراً . 
وضع الرجل إناء العسل المسموم في مائدة الطعام . 
و عندما تناول الضيف ملعقة واحدة شعر بألم شديد في أمعائه و أدرك المؤامرة ، فقال و هو يضع يده على بطنه : 
ـ بسم الله . . إنّا لله و إنّا إليه راجعون . 
و استقبل مالك الأشتر الموت بشجاعة المؤمن المطمئن الذي يعرف انّ طريقه هو طريق الإسلام و الجنّة . 
و عندما استشهد مالك الأشتر ، كاد معاوية أن يطير من الفرح و قال : 
ـ لقد كانت لعليّ بن أبي طالب يدان . 
قطعت إحداهما يوم صفين و هو عمّار بن ياسر . 
و قطعت الاُخرى اليوم و هو مالك الأشتر . 
أمّا أمير المؤمنين علي ( عليه السَّلام ) فقد شعر بالأسف العميق و قال بحزن : 
ـ رحم الله مالكاً . . 
فقد كان لي كما كنت لرسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) . 
أي ان مالكاً ( رضوان الله عليه ) كان يحبّ عليّاً و يطيعه كما كان عليّ ( عليه السَّلام ) يحبّ سيدنا محمّداً ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) و يطيعه . 
و هكذا ختم مالك الأشتر ( رضوان الله عليه ) حياته الحافلة بالجهاد لتبقى سيرته المضيئة مثالاً لشباب الإسلام في كل مكان . 



وأنــا أحببت أن أقــول أنـــه كمــا كــان مولانا أمير المؤمنين لرسولنا الكريمـ
كــان مالــك الأشتر لمــولانـــا علي بن ابي طالب

----------


## الأمل البعيد

حبيب بن مظاهر


كانت الصحراء مدّ البصر ، واسعةً مترامية الأطراف ، و السماء مليئة بالنجوم .

غادر شيخ في الخامسة و السبعين من عمره خيمته ، ركب حصانه و مضى .

كان يسمع من بعيد عواء الذئاب ، و لكن الشيخ لم يكن ليخاف شيئاً ، كان همّه أن يصل مضارب " قبيلة بني أسد " قرب نهر الفرات .

عندما وصل نبحت بعض الكلاب ، و كان بعض رجال بني أسد جالسين في خيمة كبيرة يتسامرون .

حيّى الشيخ رجال القبيلة ، فنهضوا له إجلالاً ، كانت تبدو عليه سيماء المهابة و لكنّهم لم يعرفوه .

جلس الشيخ ، و تطلّع إليه الرجال ينظرون إلى قسماته الهادئة ، و لحيته البيضاء كالقطن .


أنا حبيب


قال الشيخ معرّفاً نفسه :

ـ أنا حبيب بن مظاهر ، أنتمي إلى إحدى بيوتات بني أسد .

و كان رجل طاعن في السن ، عارف بالأنساب فعرفه و قال :

ـ صدق هذا ابن رئاب بن الأشتر ابن فقعس بن طريف بن قيس بن الحرث بن ثعلبة بن دودان بن أسد .

و قال رجل آخر :

ـ نعم هذا صاحب رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) ، سكن الكوفة أيام أمير المؤمنين علي ( عليه السَّلام ) ، و قاتل معه في حرب الجمل و صفين و النهروان .

سأل أحدهم :

ـ و لكن ماذا جاء بك يا شيخ بني أسد ؟!

فقال حبيب بوجهه الهادئ :

ـ جئتكم بخير ما أتى به رائدٌ قومه .

تطلّع الرجال إليه باهتمام . فقال :

ـ هذا الحسين بن علي أمير المؤمنين و ابن فاطمة بنت رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) قد نزل بين ظهرانيكم ( قريباً منكم ) في عصابة ( جمع ) من المؤمنين و قد أحاط به أعداؤه ليقتلوه ، فأتيتكم لتمنعوه ( لتحموه ) و تحفظوا حرمة رسول الله فيه ، فو الله لئن نصرتموه ليعطينكم الله شرف الدُّنيا و الآخرة .

نهض أحد الرجال وكان اسمه عبد الله بن بشير الأسدي و قال :

ـ شكر الله سعيك يا أبا القاسم فو الله لقد جئتنا بمكرمة يستأثر بها المرء الأحب فالأحبّ ، أما أنا فأوّل مَن أجاب .

و نهض رجال كثيرون ، و استيقظت القبيلة رجالها و نساؤها و أطفالها ، و أعلنوا تأييدهم ، و تطوّع الرجال للقتال دفاعاً عن الإمام الحسين سبط سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) .

بلغ عدد المتطوعين تسعين مقاتلاً خرج حبيب يقودهم نحو منطقة تدعى كربلاء ، حيث معسكر الإمام الحسين ( عليه السَّلام ) و أهل بيته و أنصاره من المؤمنين .

كان في بني أسد رجل خائن ، فانسلّ في الظلام و أسرع ليخبر " عمر بن سعد " قائد جيش يزيد .

كان جيش يزيد قد قطع الطريق على قافلة الإمام الحسين ، و منع عنهم الماء .

جهّز عمر بن سعد فرقة مؤلّفة من خمسمائة فارس بقيادة رجل يدعى " الأزرق " .

قطع الفرسان الطريق على بني أسد ، طلب الأزرق من بني أسد العودة فرفضوا ، فنشبت معركة سقط فيها رجال من بني أسد قتلى و جرحى .

أدرك المتطوعون أنّهم أمام جيش كبير و من ورائه إمدادات كبيرة ففضّلوا الإنسحاب .

و عندما وصلوا إلى مضارب قبيلتهم حذروا قومهم من البقاء في هذه المنطقة .

بادر الرجال إلى جمع الخيام بسرعة و الإنتقال إلى مكان آخر في الصحراء .

عاد حبيب وحيداً ، كان يشعر بالحزن لما حصل ، فأخبر الإمام الحسين ( عليه السَّلام ) .

فقال الإمام ( عليه السَّلام ) : و ما تشاؤون إلاّ أن يشاء الله و لا حول و لا قوّة إلاّ بالله .


في كربلاء

عندما مات معاوية بن أبي سفيان جاء إلى الحكم بعده ابنه يزيد ، فأصبحت الخلافة ملكاً يتوارثه الأبناء عن الآباء .

كان يزيد رجلاً فاسقاً ، أي منحرفاً عن الإسلام ، فهو يشرب الخمر و يرتكب المحرّمات ، كما انّه يقضي وقته في اللعب و اللهو مع كلابه و قروده ، لهذا امتنع الإمام الحسين عن مبايعته .

و كان الناس في كثير من المدن الإسلامية يعانون ظلم بني أُمية ، و كان أملهم أن يموت معاوية فيتخلصوا من الظلم .

عندما عرفوا أن يزيد أصبح خليفة تألموا كثيراً و شعروا بالغضب ، إذ كيف يحكم يزيد بلاد الإسلام ، و هو لا يحترم الإسلام و لا يحبّ المسلمين ؟!

و كان الناس في الكوفة يحبّون الإمام علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام ) لما رأوه من العدل و الرحمة في عهده ، لهذا بعثوا آلاف الرسائل إلى ابنه الإمام الحسين ( عليه السَّلام ) ، فهو ابن فاطمة الزهراء بنت رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) كما إن الناس يعرفون سيرته و إنسانيته و حبّه و عطفه على إخوانه المسلمين .

كان الإمام الحسين في مكّة يستقبل الوفود و معهم رسائل كثيرة تحمل آلاف التواقيع و الأسماء و كلّهم يقولون : أقدِم علينا ليس لنا إمام ( قائد ) غيرك .

عندما يشعر الناس بالظلم و القهر و عندما يجوعون و يتعذبون فانّهم يبحثون عن إنسان يخلّصهم من الظلم و يحرّرهم من الاستعباد ، لهذا توجّهت أنظارهم نحو الإمام الحسين ، فهو الوحيد القادر على تخليصهم من العذاب و القهر .

إستجاب الإمام الحسين ( عليه السَّلام ) لطلبهم ، و عقد العزم على الثورة ضدّ يزيد بن معاوية . فغادر مكّة متوجهاً نحو الكوفة .

أخذ معه عياله من أطفال و نساء و بنات و كان معه رجال من أهل بيته و أنصاره .


الحصار

كان عبيد الله بن زياد قد أرسل فرقة عسكرية مؤلّفة من ألف فارس لقطع الطريق على قافلة الإمام الحسين .

كان الجوّ حارّاً جدّاً ، و قد نفد ما عندهم من الماء ، و عندما رآهم الإمام الحسين بهذه الحالة أمر أصحابه أن يسقوهم الماء ، فسقوهم و سقوا الخيل أيضاً .

عندما أصبحوا قريباً من نهر الفرات عسكر الإمام الحسين ، و نصبت الخيام وصلت الفرق العسكرية و أصبح جيش يزيد أكثر من أربعة آلاف مقاتل ، فاحتلوا شاطئ الفرات ، و فرضوا حصاراً على معسكر الإمام الحسين و أصحابه و منعوهم عن الماء .

أرسل عمر بن سعد رجلاً يدعى قرّة بن قيس و قال له :

ـ سل ( اسأل ) الحسين لماذا جاء إلى الكوفة ؟

عندما جاء قرّة بن قيس ، سأل الإمام الحسين حبيب بن مظاهر :

ـ هل تعرفه ؟

فقال حبيب :

ـ نعم . . هذا قرّة بن قيس لقد كنت أعرفه بحسن الرأي و ما كنت أظنّه يقاتلك .
جاء قرّة و سلَّم على الإمام و أبلغه رسالة عمر بن سعد . فقال الإمام :

ـ لقد أرسل إليّ أهل الكوفة بأن أقدم إليهم فإذا كرهوني انصرفت عنهم .

سكت قرّة بن قيس ، فقال حبيب :

ـ ويحك يا قرّة كيف ترجع إلى القوم الظالمين ، انصر الحسين .

قال قرّة :

ـ سأعود بالجواب إلى عمر ثم أُفكّر .


تاسوعاء

عندما حلّ يوم التاسع من شهر محرّم الحرام سنة 61 هجري أراد عمر بن سعد الهجوم ليلاً ، فزحف بقوّاته نحو معسكر الحسين .

سمعت زينب بنت علي بن أبي طالب أصوات العدوّ فقالت لأخيها الحسين :

ـ لقد اقترب العدوّ .

أمر الإمام الحسين أخاه العباس أن يسألهم .

ركب العباس فرسه و معه عشرون فارساً و كان معه حبيب بن مظاهر . فسألهم العباس عمّا يريدون ، فقالوا :

ـ إمّا أن تنزلوا على إرادة عبيد الله بن زياد دون قيد أو شرط ، أو الحرب .

عاد العباس إلى الإمام الحسين ليخبره .

ظلّ حبيب في مكانه و راح ينصحهم قائلاً :

ـ أما و الله لبئس القوم أنتم عند الله غداً ، قوم يقدمون عليه و قد قتلوا ذريّة نبيّه و أهل بيته و عبّاد أهل هذا المصر ( الكوفة ) ، المتهجدين بأسحار ( الذين يصلّون لله بعد منتصف الليل ) الذاكرين الله كثيراً .

قال احدهم و اسمه عزرة :

ـ انّك لتزكّي نفسك يا حبيب .

فردّ زهير :

ـ ان الله قد زكّاها و هداها فاتّق الله يا عزرة فانّي لك من الناصحين .

قال عزرة :

ـ يا زهير ما كنت عندنا من شيعة أهل البيت .

قال زهير :

ـ كنت عائداً من الحج فجمعني و إيّاه الطريق فذكرت به رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) و رأيت أن أنصره و أجعل نفسي دون نفسه .


من أجل الصلاة

عندما ذهب العباس ليخبر أخاه ، قال الإمام :

ـ ارجع إليهم و استمهلهم ( اطلب منهم مهلة ) هذه العشية ( الليلة ) إلى غد لعلّنا نصلّي لربّنا الليلة و ندعوه و نستغفره فهو يعلم إني أحبّ الصلاة له و تلاوة كتابه وكثرة الدعاء و الاستغفار .

عاد العباس إليهم و استمهلهم إلى غد .

فكّر ابن سعد قليلاً و ظنّ إن الإمام الحسين ربّما سيغيّر رأيه و يتنازل ، لهذا وافق على تلك المهلة و قال :

ـ إنّا أجلناكم إلى غد فإن استسلمتم سرحنا بكم ( أخذناكم ) إلى الأمير ابن زياد و إن أبيتم ( رفضتم ) فلسنا تاركيكم .


الاستعداد للمعركة


انصرف الإمام و أصحابه إلى الصلاة و الدعاء و قراءة القرآن ، لأنّها ستكون آخر ليلة لهم في هذه الدُّنيا .

كانت الخيام متباعدة بعضها عن بعض ، فأمر الإمام أن يقاربوا بينها حتى تتشابك الأوتاد ، و يصعب على العدوّ اختراقها إذا أراد الهجوم . كما أمرهم بحفر خندق خلف الخيام ليكون القتال في جبهة واحدة .

و جمع الإمام أصحابه و قال لهم :

ـ اثني على الله أحسن الثناء و أحمده على السرّاء و الضراّء . اللّهم إنّي أحمدك على أن أكرمتنا بالنبوّة ، و علمتنا القرآن و فقهتنا في الدين و جعلت لنا أسماعاً و أبصاراً و أفئدة و لم تجعلنا من المشركين .

أمّا بعد فانّي لا أعلم أصحاباً أولى و لا خيراً من أصحابي و لا أهل بيت أبرّ و أوصل من أهل بيتي فجزاكم الله عنّي جميعاً .

و إنّي أظنّ يومنا من هؤلاء الأعداء غداً و إنّي قد أذنت لكم فانطلقوا جميعاً في حِلٍّ ليس عليكم ذِمام ، و ليأخذ كلّ رجل منكم بيد رجل من أهل بيتي .

رفض الجميع ذلك فما قيمة الحياة يعيشها الإنسان بذلّ . و قالوا :

ـ نفديك بأنفسنا و أموالنا و أهلينا و نقاتل معك .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الأسير

و في الأثناء وصل شاب ، كان يبحث عن أبيه محمد بن بشير الحضرمي .

قال الشاب لأبيه :

ـ لقد وقع أخي في الأسر في ثغر الري ( قرب طهران ) .

فقال الأب :

ـ ما أحبّ أن يؤسر و أنا أبقى بعده حيّاً .

قال الإمام الحسين :

ـ أنت في حلّ من بيعتي فاعمل في فكاك ولدك من الأسر .

رفض محمد بن بشير قائلاً :

ـ لا و الله لا أفعل ذلك ، أكلتني السباع حيّاً إن فارقتك .

فأعطاه الإمام خمسة أثواب قيمتها ألف دينار و قال :

ـ أعطها إبنك ليعمل في فكاك أخيه .

و هكذا كان أصحاب الإمام الحسين ( عليه السَّلام ) يفضّلون الموت مع الإمام على حياة الذلّ مع الظالمين .


خيمة زينب

خرج الإمام الحسين في منتصف الليل لتفقّد التلال القريبة ، فرآه أحد أصحابه و اسمه نافع بن هلال الجملي ، فتبعه فسأله الإمام عن سبب خروجه فقال :

ـ أخاف عليك الغدر يا بن رسول الله .

فقال الإمام الحسين :

ـ خرجت أتفقّد التلاع و الروابي مخافة أن تكون مكمناً لهجوم الخيل يوم تحملون و يحملون .

عاد الإمام الحسين ممسكاً بيد صاحبه الوفيّ هلال ، و في الطريق قال له الإمام :

ـ ألا تسلك بين هذين الجبلين في جوف الليل و تنجو بنفسك .

بكى هلال و قال :

ـ و كيف أتركك وحيداً . . و الله حتى أُقتل معك .

و عندما وصل الإمام الخيام ، دخل خيمة اُخته زينب ، و وقف هلال ينتظر .

سمع هلال زينب تقول لأخيها :

ـ هل استعلمت ( عرفت ) من أصحابك نيّاتهم ، فانّي أخشى أن يسلموك عند الوثبة ( بدء المعركة ) .

فقال الإمام :

ـ و الله لقد بلوتهم ( امتحنتهم ) فما وجدت فيهم إلاّ الأشوس ( الشجاع ) يستأنسون بالمنية ( الموت ) دوني ( من أجلي ) إسئناس الطفل إلى محالب ( ثدي ) اُمّه .

عندما سمع نافع كلام زينب ، بكى ثم مضى إلى خيمة حبيب بن مظاهر و حكى له ما سمعه و قال :

ـ من الأفضل أن نذهب إليها و نُطمئنها ، و لعلّ النساء قد استيقظن و شاركنها في قلقها و حزنها .

نهض حبيب ، و غادر الخيمة ، ونادى :

ـ يا أصحاب الحميّة !

خرج الرجال من خيامهم كالأسود ، و تحلّقوا حول حبيب ، فقال لهم :

ـ امضوا بنا إلى خيمة زينب نطيّب خاطرها و خاطر النساء .

مضى الرجال و هم يحملون أسلحتهم إلى خيمة زينب ، و عندما وصلوا هناك اصطفوا خلف حبيب و صاحوا :

ـ يا معشر حرائر رسول الله هذه صوارم ( سيوف ) فتيانكم آلوا ( أقسموا ) ألاّ يغمدوها إلاّ في رقاب من يريد السوء فيكم ، و هذه أسنّة ( رماح ) غلمانكم أقسموا ألاّ يركزوها إلاّ في صدور من يُفرّق ناديكم .

خرجت زينب و خلفها النساء و هن يبكين و قلن :

ـ أيّها الطيبون حاموا عن بنات رسول الله و حرائر أمير المؤمنين .

بكى حبيب و بكى معه أصحابه و أقسموا على الدفاع و المقاومة حتى الموت .

رؤيا

و مضى الجميع إلى خيامهم . انصرف بعضهم إلى النوم حتى يستعدّ لمعركة الغد ، و راح بعضهم يقرأ القرآن أو يُصلّي .

كان الحسين ( عليه السَّلام ) في خيمته يصلح سيفه ، فشعر بالتعب ، فأغمض عينيه و نام .

كان الوقت سحراً ، رأى الحسين في عالم النوم كلاباً هجمت عليه و راحت تعضّه ، و كان بينها كلب أبقع ، يهجم على عنقه و ينهشه . هبّ الحسين من نومه و قال :

ـ إنّا لله و إنّا إليه راجعون .



عاشوراء

طلع فجر اليوم العاشر من المحرّم ، و صلّى الإمام الحسين ( عليه السَّلام ) صلاة الصبح و خلفه أصحابه .

ثم هيأهم للمعركة ، قسّم أصحابه إلى ثلاث فرق صغيرة : الجناح الأيمن و قائده زهير بن القين ، و الجناح الأيسر و قائده حبيب بن مظاهر ، و القلب و قائده العباس و هو أخو الإمام ( عليه السَّلام ) .

ركب الإمام الحسين ناقته و وقف قريباً من جيش يزيد و ألقى خطاباً وعظهم و نصحهم و حذّرهم من الإقدام على ارتكاب هذه الجريمة ، و لكن لا فائدة , لقد أضلّهم الشيطان فنسوا ذكر الله .


المعركة

بدأ جيش يزيد بالعدوان ، حيث أمطروا معسكر الحسين بالسهام فقال الإمام لأصحابه :

ـ إنهضوا إلى الموت يا كرام .

اشتبك الفريقان في معركة غير متكافئة ، حيث واجه سبعون مقاتل جيشاً كبيراً مؤلّفاً من ثلاثين ألف جندي .

انتهت الجولة الأولى من الاشتباك ، و عاد رجال الحسين ( عليه السَّلام ) إلى مواقعهم .

شنّ جيش يزيد هجمات وحشية ، فقاوم أصحاب الحسين مقاومة بطولية ، و كان الرجال يتساقطون على الأرض شهداء دفاعاً عن ابن الرسول ( صلى الله عليه و آله ) .


مصرع مسلم

قام عمرو بن الحجاج بهجوم كبير من جهة نهر الفرات ، فتصدّى له أصحاب الحسين و قاتلوا ببسالة .

كان مسلم بن عوسجة و هو من أصحاب الإمام يقاتل بضراوة العشرات من جنود يزيد ، فأُصيب بجروح بليغة فسقط على الأرض .

عندما شاهد الحسين ذلك هجم على العدو و معه حبيب بن مظاهر و أنقذا مسلم بن عوسجة .

كان مسلم في الرمق الأخير من حياته .

قال الإمام الحسين بحزن :

ـ رحمك الله يا مسلم . { فمنهم من قضى نحبه و منهم من ينتظر و ما بدّلوا تبديلاً }.

جلس حبيب قرب صديقه و قال :

ـ عزّ عليّ ( آلمني ) مصرعك يا مسلم . . أبشِر بالجنّة .

فقال مسلم بصوت ضعيف :

ـ بشّرك الله بخير .

قال حبيب :

ـ لو لا أنّي في أثرك لأحببت أن توصي إليّ بكلّ ما يهمّك .

نظر مسلم إلى حبيب ثم إلى الإمام الحسين ( عليه السَّلام ) و قال :

ـ يا حبيب أُوصيك بهذا ( الحسين ) أن تموت دونه ( من أجله ) .

فقال حبيب بحماس :

ـ أفعل و ربّ الكعبة .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الفرحة


كان حبيب ذلك اليوم يشعر بالفرحة تملأ قلبه ، فكان وجهه ضاحكاً .

تعجّب أحد أصحابه و قال له :

ـ و هل هذا وقت فرح ؟!

فقال حبيب :

ـ و لماذا لا أفرح و أنا أعرف أنّي سأُقتل ثم أدخل بعد ذلك الجنّة .


الصلاة الأخيرة

استمرت المعارك من الصباح حتى الظهر .

نظر أحد أصحاب الحسين إلى الشمس ، فرآها قد زالت فعرف إن وقت الصلاة قد حان .

طلب الإمام الحسين إيقاف القتال حتّى يصلّوا .

صاح الحصين بن نمير :

ـ إن صلاتك لا تقبل يا حسين .

صاح حبيب بن مظاهر بغضب :

ـ زعمت أنّها لا تقبل من آل الرسول و تقبل منك يا حمار !


النهاية

شعر الحصين بالحقد فضرب فرسه بالسوط و هجم على حبيب .

تصدّى حبيب له و ضرب وجه الحصان ، و سقط الحصين بن نمير على الأرض .

اندفع عشرات الجنود لإنقاذ الحصين ، فاشتبك حبيب معهم ، و قاتلهم قتال الأبطال .

تمكّن حبيب و بالرغم من شيخوخته من قتل أكثر من ستين جندياً .

و في غمرة القتال سدّد أحد الغادرين رمحاً وطعنه بقسوة و هوى حبيب ابن مظاهر فوق الرمال شهيداً .

و هكذا انتهت حياة ذلك الصحابي البطل الذي قضى عمره في الجهاد من أجل الإسلام .

لم يكتف ابن نمير بقتل حبيب ، فأخذ رأسه و علّقه في رقبة حصانه و راح يجول بين الجنود متباهياً بعمله الدنيء .

حاول الإمام الحسين إنقاذ صاحبه ، و لكنّه وصل متأخراً فدمعت عيناه و قال بحزن :

ـ عند الله احتسب نفسي و حماة أصحابي . . إنّا لله و إنّا إليه راجعون .

و عاد الحسين إلى موقعه حزيناً لأنّه فقد أقرب أصحابه و أكثرهم إخلاصاً و وفاءً .


في قلوب المؤمنين

اليوم عندما يذهب المرء إلى كربلاء لزيارة سيّد الأحرار في العالم ، سيشاهد من بعيد قبّة ذهبية شامخة في السماء و منائر شاهقة في الفضاء .

و عندما يدخل الحرم الطاهر المغمور بروائح العطور و الربيع ، سيجد ضريحاً بالقرب من ضريح الإمام الحسين ، ذلك هو ضريح الشهيد حبيب بن مظاهر شيخ بني أسد و سيّد الأوفياء .

و لابدّ لمن يزور الإمام الحسين أن يُحيي حواريه قائلاً :

ـ السلام على حبيب بن مظاهر الأسدي .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

ميثـــم التــمـــــار

مضى على استشهاد الإمام علي ( عليه السَّلام ) في محراب المسجد عشرون عاماً . و الكوفة الآن في أواخر سنة 60 هجرية .

كان الوقت فجراً ، جاء ميثم كعادته إلى جذع نخلة ، رش الأرض حوله بالماء فانبعثت رائحة الأرض الطيبة . صلّى ركعتين ثم أسند ظهره إلى جذع النخلة .

منذ أكثر من عشرين سنة و هو يزور هذه النخلة ، لم تكن هكذا مجرّد جذع يابس ، لقد كانت قبل عشرين سنة نخلة باسقة تهب الرطب و التمر و الظلال .

و تمرّ الأيام و الشهور و الأعوام و ميثم يزورها في كلّ مرّة فيصلّي عندها ركعتين و يخاطبها قائلاً :

ـ أنبتك الله من أجلي و غذاني من أجلك .

كان ميثم يحبّ هذه النخلة ، و كان يسقيها عندما كانت خضراء ، ثم جاء يوم ماتت فيه النخلة و أصبحت جذعاً يابساً ، ثم قطع الجذع من أعلاه و أصبحت تلك النخلة الباسقة مجرّد جذع قصير .

و لكن ميثم كان يداوم على زيارة النخلة كلّما سنحت له الفرصة ، فمن هو ميثم هذا ؟ و ما هي قصّته مع جذع النخلة ؟

أصله

ولد ميثم التمار في " النهروان " بالقرب من مدينة الكوفة و أصله من فارس و كان في صباه غلاماً لامرأة من " بني أسد " .

و ذات يوم اشتراه الإمام علي ( عليه السَّلام ) و أعتقه أي أعاد له حرّيته .

كان الإمام علي منذ كان شابّاً يعمل بيده ، يحفر الآبار و العيون ويسقي البساتين فإذا توفر لديه بعض المال اشترى به عبداً أو جارية ثم يهبهما الحرّية .

عندما استعاد ميثم حرّيته اتجه إلى سوق الكوفة و أصبح بائعاً للتمر .

عاش ميثم حياة بسيطة . شيء واحد كان ينمو في قلبه : إيمانه بالإسلام و حبّه لعلي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام ) .

لقد علّمه الإمام أن الإسلام هو طريق الحريّة ، فإذا أراد المرء أن يحيا كريماً و يموت سعيداً فما عليه إلاّ أن يؤمن بالله و اليوم الآخر و لا يخشى أحداً إلاً الله .

و هكذا عاش ميثم . كان يبيع التمر في سوق الكوفة ، لا تهمّه مظاهر الحياة الزائفة .

و كان الإمام علي يحبّ ميثماً لصفاء روحه و طهارة نفسه ، لهذا كان يقصده في دكانه في السوق و يتحدّث إليه و يعلّمه . و كان ميثم يُصغي إلى أحاديث الإمام لأنّه يعرف أن عليّاً هو باب مدينة علم النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) و قد قال سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) : أنا مدينة العلم و علي بابها .

الاسم الحقيقي
لو لا ذلك اللقاء لظلّ ميثم غلاماً عند تلك المرأة الأسدية و لكان اسمه " سالماً ".

عندما ما اشتراه الإمام من المرأة سأله عن اسمه فقال :

ـ اسمي سالم .

فقال الإمام :

ـ لقد أخبرني رسول الله ان اسمك عند العجم ميثم .

فقال ميثم بدهشة لأن أحداً لا يعرف اسمه الحقيقي :

ـ صدق الله و رسوله .

و منذ ذلك الوقت و ميثم لا يفارق الإمام .

لقد وجد التلميذ اُستاذاً عظيماً تربّى في أحضان الرسالة .

في الصحراء
من يخرج إلى الصحراء ليلاً يشاهد السماء زاخرة بالنجوم فيمتلىء قلبه خشوعاً لله .

لهذا كان الإمام علي يخرج إلى الصحراء ليلاً يعبد الله و يدعو ، و يصطحب معه في بعض الأحيان رجلاً من أصحابه فيفيض عليه من علوم الوحي ما شاء الله .

كان يصطحب معه ميثماً إلى الصحراء فيتحدّث إليه و يعلّمه و يخبره بما سيحصل في مستقبل الأيام ، و الإمام لا يعلم الغيب و لكنه يحفظ ما سمعه من سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) الذي أخبره بأشياء كثيرة تحصل في المستقبل .

و كان ميثم يصغي إلى كلّ ما يسمعه فإذا قام الإمام للصلاة صلّى خلفه و يصغي بخشوع إلى مناجاة الإمام فتنطبع في فؤاده الحروف و تضيء في نفسه الكلمات .

في دكان التمار
كان الإمام يقصد السوق للقاء ميثم التمار ، فيجلس معه و يتحدّث إليه ، و كان بعض الناس يمرّون فلا يعرفون الخليفة ، وكان بعضهم يعرفون الإمام فيتعجبون كيف يجلس الخليفة مع رجل يبيع التمر !!

و ذات يوم ذهب الإمام إلى دكان التمر في السوق و جلس مع ميثم .

عرضت لميثم التمار حاجة فاستأذن الإمام لقضائها و غادر الدكان .

ظلّ الإمام في الدكان ليبيع التمر . و في الأثناء جاء رجل و اشترى تمراً بأربعة دراهم و مضى .
عندما جاء ميثم و رأى الدراهم تعجب لأن الدراهم كانت مزيّفة .

ابتسم الإمام و قال :

ـ سوف يعود صاحب الدراهم .

تعجّب ميثم مرّة اُخرى ، إذ كيف سيعود بعدما اشترى تمراً جيداً بدراهم مزيّفة. 

و بعد ساعة جاء صاحب الدراهم و قال بانزعاج :

ـ لا أُريد هذا التمر انّه مرّ كالحنظل . . كيف يكون التمر مرّاً ؟!

فقال الإمام :

ـ كما تكون دراهمك مزيفة .

فتح صاحب الدراهم فمه دهشة ، و أخذ دراهمه و ابتعد مسرعاً .

حبر الأمّة
كان ميثم عالماً كبيراً ، فلقد تلقى علمه عن الإمام علي ، قال يوماً لحبر الأمّة عبد الله بن عباس :

ـ يا بن عباس سلني ما شئت من تفسير القرآن ، فلقد تعلمت تنزيله من أمير المؤمنين و علّمني تأويله ( أي تفسيره و معرفة باطنه ) .

فكان ابن عباس يجلس كما يجلس التلميذ أمام معلمه يتعلّم دروس التفسير و علم التأويل .

كان ميثم التمار عندما يرى عمرو بن حريث و هو من زعماء أهل الكوفة يقول له :

ـ سوف أصبح جارك فأحسن جواري .

فيتعجب عمرو و يقول :

أتريد شراء دار ابن مسعود أم دار ابن الحكم ؟

و لكن ميثم كان يسكت ، و يبقى عمرو بن حريث في حيرة ، ترى ماذا يقصد ميثم بذلك ؟

و تمرّ الأيام و الأعوام ، ويتعاقب على الكوفة حكّام و ولاة ظالمين يسومون الناس العذاب .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

السوق
و عندما أصبح زياد بن أبيه حاكماً على الكوفة ، راح يطارد أصحاب الإمام و يقتلهم الواحد بعد الآخر . كان ينفّذ أوامر معاوية الذي ظل يحقد على الإمام ة على أصحابه ، فكان يأمر بشتم الإمام فوق المنابر كلّ يوم .

ذات يوم اشتكى أهل السوق من ظلم عامل السوق الذي عيّنه الوالي . .

و لكنّهم كانوا يخافون ، فجاءوا إلى ميثم و اشتكوا عنده مما يلاقونه من الظلم ، و قالوا له :

ـ انهض معنا إلى الأمير نشكو إليه عامل السوق ، و نسأله أن يعزله و يولّي علينا غيره .

مضى ميثم معهم فدخل القصر و حدّث الوالي مما يعانيه الباعة في السوق .

كان أحد الجلاوزة من الحاقدين قد غاظه منطق ميثم و شجاعته فقال :

ـ أتعرف هذا أيها الأمير ؟ انّه الكذاب مولى الكذّاب .

كان يعني أنّه أحد أصحاب الإمام علي ( عليه السَّلام ) .

قال ميثم :

ـ بل أنا الصادق مولى الصادق أمير المؤمنين حقّاً .

كان حبيب بن مظاهر صحابياً جليل القدر لازم الإمام بعد وفاة سيّدنا محمّد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) و كان من حواريه أي من أقرب أصحابه ذات يوم مرّ ميثم و كان راكباً فرساً بمجلس لبني أسد ، و كان حبيب بن مظاهر هو الآخر راكباً فرساً أيضاً قادماً من الجهة المقابلة فتقابلا أمام بني أسد فتحدّثا قليلاً و كان بنو أسد يصغون إليهما .

قال حبيب مبتسماً :

ـ لكأني بشيخ أصلح ضخم البطن يبيع البطيخ عند دار الرزق قد صلب في حبّ أهل بيت نبيّه .

فقال ميثم :

ـ و أنا أعرف رجلاً أحمر له ضفيرتان يخرج لنصرة ابن بنت نبيّه فيقتل و يجال برأسه بالكوفة .

افترق الصديقان ، و ظل بنو أسد يتهامسون فقالوا :

ـ ما رأينا أكذب من هذين .

و في الأثناء مرّ " رشيد الهجري " و كان صديقاً لهما وهو من حواري الإمام علي أيضاً فسأل عنهما ، فقالوا :

ـ كانا هنا ثم افترقا . . و قد سمعناهما يقولان كذا و كذا .

ابتسم رشيد و قال :

ـ رحم الله ميثماً لقد نسي أن يقول : و يزاد في عطاء الذي يجيء بالرأس مئة درهم . أي يضاف إلى مرتب من يجيء برأسه مئة درهم .

و مضى رشيد فيما ظل بنو أسد متعجبين منه فقالوا :

ـ و هذا و الله أكذب منهما .

و تمرّ الأيام حتى إذا حلّ شهر المحرّم من سنة إحدى و ستين للهجرة رأوا رأس حبيب بن مظاهر فوق رمح طويل يطوف به جلاوزة ابن زياد في شوارع الكوفة .

القافلة
عندما مات معاوية بن أبي سفيان جاء إلى الحكم بعده ابنه يزيد ، و كان يزيد شاباً في الثلاثين من عمره ، يشرب الخمر و يقضي وقته في اللعب و اللهو مع الكلاب و القرود .

لهذا امتنع الإمام الحسين عن مبايعته لأنّه ليس أهلاً للخلافة و إدارة شؤون المسلمين . و كان أهل الكوفة قد ملّوا ظلم معاوية فأرسلوا إلى الإمام الحسين لكي يأتي إليهم و يخلّصهم من ظلم بني أُمية .

نقل الجواسيس ما يجري في الكوفة إلى يزيد ، و كان يزيد يستشير " سرجون " و هو رجل نصراني يحقد على المسلمين .

أشار سرجون في تعيين عبيد الله بن زياد حاكماً على الكوفة إضافة إلى البصرة .

السجن
عندما وصل عبيد الله بن زياد الكوفة بدأ بحملة اعتقالات واسعة و زجّ الكثير من المسلمين في السجون ، خاصّة أصحاب الإمام علي و الذين يؤيدون الإمام الحسين ( عليه السَّلام ) .

و كان مصير ميثم السجن ، و تلا ذلك اعتقال المختار الثقفي و عبد الله بن الحارث فكانوا في زنزانة واحدة .

عندما وقعت مذبحة كربلاء و قتل سبط النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) وصل الخبر إلى السجناء فتألموا .

قال المختار لصاحبيه في السجن ميثم التمار و عبد الله بن الحارث :

ـ استعدا للقاء الله ، فهذا الظالم لن يتورّع عن قتل الناس جميعاً بعدما قتل الحسين .

فقال عبد الله بن الحارث :

ـ نعم إن لم يقتلنا اليوم فسيقتلنا غداً .

فقال ميثم :

ـ كلا لن يقتلكما .

و التفت إلى المختار و قال :

ـ أخبرني حبيبي علي ( عليه السَّلام ) عن رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) أنّك ستخرج و ستثأر من قتلة الحسين و أنصاره و تطأ بقدمك رأس الطاغية عبيد الله بن زياد .

ثم قال لعبد الله بن الحارث :

ـ و أما أنت فستخرج و تتولّى حكم البصرة .

الإيمان
لقد وهب الله ميثماً إيماناً عميقاً ، فكان صلِباً لا يخاف الظالمين . كان الناس يخافون من عبيد الله بن زياد و يرتعدون أمامه ، اما ميثم التمار فكان ينظر إليه بدون اكتراث لأنّه يعرف إن نهايته قريبة و إن الظلم لا يدوم و الظالمون لا يبقون إلى الأبد .

في زمن معاوية و ابنه يزيد كان حبّ الإمام علي ( عليه السَّلام ) جريمة كبرى ، يعقبون عليها كلّ من يتهم بها .

فكان الشرطة يطاردون أصحاب الإمام ، يهدمون دورهم و يلقونهم في السجن أو يقتلونهم .

كان الإمام علي يعرف ذلك ، لهذا أوصى أصحابه .

فقد قال لميثم ذات يوم :

ـ كيف أنت يا ميثم إذا دعاك بنو أمية إلى البراءة مني .

قال ميثم :

ـ و الله لا أبرأ منك .

كان ميثم يعتقد أن البراءة من الإمام يعني براءة من الإسلام ، و البراءة من الإسلام يعني الكفر .

فقال الإمام :

ـ إذن و الله تقتل و تصلب .

قال ميثم :

ـ أصبر فان هذا في سبيل الله قليل .

فقال الإمام :

ـ ستكون معي في الجنة .

النهاية
بعد استشهاد الإمام الحسين في كربلاء قام عبيد الله بن زياد بقتل الكثير من أصحاب الإمام علي ( عليه السَّلام ) و في طليعتهم ميثم التمار .

أمر عبيد الله بن زياد بإحضاره من السجن و قال له باستعلاء :

ـ لقد سمعت بأنك من أصحاب علي .

ـ نعم .

ـ تبرأ منه .

ـ فإذا لم أفعل .

ـ سأقتلك إذن .

ـ و الله لقد أخبرني أمير المؤمنين بأنك ستقتلني و تصلبني و تقطع يدي و رجلي و لساني .

صاح ابن زياد بعصبية :

ـ سأكذب أمامك .

ابتسم ميثم ساخراً من هذا الأحمق .

أمر ابن زياد الجلاوزة بصلبه على جذع النخلة قرب دار عمرو بن حريث و أن يقطعوا يديه و رجليه فقط .

الجار
عندما شاهد عمرو بن حريث ميثم مصلوباً على جذع النخلة ، عرف قصد ميثم عندما كان يقول له : سوف أصبح جارك فأحسن جواري .

لهذا كان عمرو بن حريث يأمر إحدى فتياته بأن تكنس مكان الصلب و ترشّه بالماء .

قال رجل لميثم و هو يتألم لمصيره :

ـ لقد كنت عن هذا غنياً .

أي كان بإمكانك أن تعيش لو انّك تبرأت من علي .

فقال ميثم و الإبتسامة تشرق في وجهه :

ـ و الله ما نبتت هذه النخلة إلاّ لي و لا عشت إلاّ لها .

و عندها أدرك الناس سرّ زيارة ميثم للنخلة طوال تلك السنين .

أيها الناس
و راح ميثم التمار يحدّث الناس قائلاً :

ـ أيها الناس من أراد أن يسمع الحديث عن علي بن أبي طالب فليأتي إلّي .

و انطلق يحدّثهم ألواناً من العلوم ، فاجتمع الناس حوله .

و ينقل الجواسيس أخبار ميثم الذي فضح حكمهم القائم على الظلم و الجهل .

أمر ابن زياد بقطع لسانه ، و عندما تقدّم الجلاّد نحوه أخرج ميثم لسانه قائلاً :

ـ لقد أخبرني بذلك أمير المؤمنين .

ثم تقدّم جلاّد آخر فطعنه بحربته قائلاً :

ـ و الله لقد كنت ما علمتك قوّاماً ( تقضي الليل في العبادة ) صوّاماً ( كثير الصيام ) .

و هكذا انطفأت حياة هذا المجاهد ، كما تنطفئ الشموع .

المصلوب

فرضت الشرطة حراسة مشدّدة حول المصلوب ، لأن الناس يحبّون هذا الإنسان الشهيد ، الذي قضى حياته تقيّاً يعمل الخير للناس .

و ذات ليلة اجتمع سبعة أشخاص ، كانوا هم أيضاً ممّن يبيعون التمر في السوق . كانوا يحبون ذلك الشهيد ، و قرروا حمل الجسد الطاهر لدفنه .

عندما انتصف الليل جاءوا يراقبون الشرطة ، كانوا مشغولين بإيقاد النار .

عندما اشتعلت النار و تصاعدت ألسنتها في الفضاء ، تقدّم اثنان من التمَّارين . امسك أحدهما بجذع النخلة ، و راح الآخر ينشر الجذع . و ما هي الاّ لحظات و انفصل الجذع .

و حمل الأصدقاء جسد الشهيد العظيم ، و اتجهوا به خارج الكوفة و هناك انزلوا الشهيد ، و فتحوا وثاقه .

رموا الخشبة بعيداً ، و دفنوا جسد الشهيد ، و تركوا علامة تدلّ على قبره .

و تمرّ ستة أعوام ، و اذا بالمختار يعلن الثورة في الكوفة ، ثم يصطدم جيشه بجيش عبيد الله بن زياد على شواطئ نهر " الخازر " في مدينة الموصل ، و إذا بسيف إبراهيم الأشتر يهوي على راس الأفعى عبيد الله بن زياد .

و عندما جاءوا برأس ابن زياد إلى المختار ، نهض من سريره و وضع قدمه فوق وجه الطاغية و تذكر كلمات ميثم له في السجن :

ـ ستخرج من السجن يا مختار و ستتولى الثأر من قتلة الحسين و أنصاره و تطأ بقدميك على وجنتيه ، بهذا أخبرني أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السَّلام ) .

و تدور الأيام ، فلا يبقى أثر للجلادين . لقد اندثروا و اندثر معهم ظلمهم و طغيانهم و لا يذكرهم أحدٌ إلاّ باللعنة عليهم و على من مكّن لهم .

و عندما يغادر الزائر اليوم مدينة النجف الأشرف لزيارة آثار الكوفة سيشاهد في الطريق قبّة جميلة تزين ضريح الشهيد ميثم التمار الذي أدهش الناس بصموده الملحمي و مقاومته للطغاة .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

سَعِيْدُ بْنَ جُبَيْر


مدينة واسط بين الكوفة و البصرة سنة 94 هجري
نام أهل القصر و بقي الحرّاس و الجنود يَدورُون في الأروقة ، و هم يحملون المشاعل و السيوف و الرماح .

وقف اثنان من الحرّاس على باب قاعة كبيرة ، كان الحجاج بن يوسف حاكم العراق ينام فيها .

قال الحارس يحدّث صاحبه :

ـ لقد سمعت بأن الأمير قد أُصيب بالجنون .

قال الآخر :

ـ الأمر لا يحتاج إلى توضيح ، فتصرّفاته تدلّ على ذلك .

ـ هذا صحيح منذ أن قُتل ذلك الرجل الصالح " سعيد بن جبير " و هو لا ينام . ينهض من نومه خائفاً و يصيح : مالي و لسعيد بن جبير .

ـ سمعته يقول للطبيب " تياذوق " انّه يرى في المنام سعيداً يجرّه من رقبته و يقول له : لماذا قتلتني يا عدوّ الله .

لقد قتل الأمير أكثر من مئة ألف إنسان ، و في سجنه الآن خمسون ألف رجل و ثلاثون ألف امرأة .

و في الأثناء سمعوا صياح الحجاج و قد هبّ من نومه مذعوراً :

ـ ما لي و لسيعد بن جبير .

قال الحارس لصاحبه :

ـ أظنّ انّ سعيد بن جبير قد جاءه مرّة أُخرى .

قال الآخر متسائلاً :

ـ من يكون هذا الرجل الصالح ؟

سعيد بن جبير
هو سعيد بن جبير ، اصله من الحبشة ، من موالي بني أسد ،كنيته أبو عبد الله ، سكن الكوفة ، و كان من أعلم التابعين في زمانه ، و كان مشهوراً بالتقوى و الزهد ، و كان من أصحاب الإمام زين العابدين عليّ ين الحسين ( عليه السَّلام ) .

الصلاة
كان سعيد بن جبير لا يحبّ شيئاً مثلما يحبّ الصلاة ، و كان يعيش مع و الدته حياة طيبة ، يبرّها و يطيعها ، لأن رضا الله من رضا الوالدين .

كان سعيد يستيقظ على صياح الديك فينهض من فراشه ، و يتوضّأ ثم يصلّي صلاة الفجر ، و بعدها يقرأ القرآن حتى شروق الشمس .

و ذات يوم لم ينهض سعيد لصلاة الفجر ، لأن الديك لم يصح ذلك اليوم .

استيقظ سعيد بعد طلوع الشمس . شعر بالحزن لأن صلاة الفجر قد فات وقتها ، و شعر بالغضب من الديك لأنه لم يصح .

و عندما وقع بصره على الديك قال سعيد بغضب :

ـ ما لَكَ ؟! قطع الله صوتك .

و منذ ذلك اليوم لم يسمع للديك صياح .

عندما شاهدت أُم سعيد ذلك ، عرفت ان ولدها " سعيد " مُستجابُ الدعاء ، فقالت له :

ـ يا سعيد يا ولدي لا تدع على أحد .

أطاع سعيد أمر والدته فلم يدع على أحد أبداً إلاّ مرّة واحدة فقط ، فمتى كان ذلك .

تعالوا نقرأ معاً قصّة استشهاد ذلك التابعي الذي قضى حياته في الجهاد من أجل أن يكون كلمة الله هي العليا .

عبد الملك بن مروان

عندما أصبح عبد الملك بن مروان خليفة على المسلمين أغلق القرآن الكريم و قال :

ـ هذا فراق بيني و بينك .

و بدأ عبد الملك يستخدم الحديد و النار من أجل تثبيت حكمه ، فعيّن ولاة ظالمين يحكمون المسلمين بالظلم و القهر ، فمثلاً عيّن خالد بن عبد الله القسري على الكوفة ثم على مكة و عيّن الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي على الحجاز ثم على الكوفة ، و كان يأمرهم بقتل الناس .

الحجاج بن يوسف

عندما وصل الحجاج إلى الكوفة ، صعد المنبر متلثماً ، و ظلّ ساكتاً ثم نزع اللثام و قال مخاطباً المسلمين :

ـ يا أهل العراق ، يا أهل الشقاق و النفاق .

و راح يسبّهم و يشتمهم ثم قال :

ـ لقد أعطاني عبد الملك سوطاً و سيفاً ( أي خوّلني بقتلكم و تعذيبكم فالسوط للتعذيب و السيف للقتل ) فسقط السوط و بقي السيف ( أي ليس عندي لكم غير القتل ) .
و هكذا بدأ عهد الإرهاب فراح يقتل و يسجن ، قتل كثيراً من الصحابة و التابعين بينهم كُميل بن زياد ، و قد قتل الحجاج طيلة حكمه 120000 إنسان كما سجن خمسين ألف رجل و ثلاثين ألف امرأة ، و كان في سجنه أطفال صغار .

المجنون

عمّ ظلم الحجاج في كل مكان ، حتى الناس في الصحراء و البوادي كانوا يخافون من مجرد اسمه .

ذات يوم خرج الحجاج في الصحراء فلقي إعرابياً لوحده . فقال له الحجاج :

ـ ما رأيك في الحجاج ؟

فقال الاعرابي :

ـ ظلوم غشوم .

فقال الحجاج : 

ـ فما رأيك في أمير المؤمنين ( عبد الملك ) ؟

فقال الاعرابي :

ـ هو أظلم منه و أغشم .

فقال الحجاج :

ـ فهل تعرفني ؟

ـ لا .. فمن تكون ؟

ـ أنا الحجاج ؟

و هنا ارتعد الإعرابي من الخوف فقال :

ـ و هل تعرفني أيّها الأمير ؟

فقال الحجاج :

لا فمن أنت ؟

فقال الإعرابي خائفاً :

ـ مولى بني ثور أُجنّ في العام مرّتين و هذه إحداهما .

فضحك الحجاج و تركه .

و لم يتركه الحجاج إلاّ بعد أن تظاهر بالجنون و لأنه لا يؤثر على حكم عبد الملك .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الثورة
كانت سياسة الحجاج أن يشغل المسلمين بالمعارك على الحدود ، ليربح أحد شيئين الاستيلاء على أراضي البلدان المجاورة و نهب ممتلكاتها ، أو قتل المسلمين و التخلص منهم .

لهذا ما أن تنتهي معركة و ينتصر المسلمون حتى يرسل أوامر جديدة بالتوغل أكثر فأكثر .

ذات يوم أرسل الحجاج عبد الرحمن الأشعث على رأس جيش كبير لقتال " رتبيل " ملك الترك ، فانتصر المسلمون و أرسل عبد الرحمن إلى الحجاج يخبره أنه يستطلع الأراضي المفتوحة و انّه أوقف الحرب من أجل استراحة المقاتلين .

غير أن الحجاج بعث إليه برسالة انتقده فيها و طلب منه استئناف الحرب و التوغل أكثر في بلاد الترك .

أدرك عبد الرحمن أهداف الحجاج الدنيئة ، فأخبر الجنود بذلك .

كان المسلمون يكرهون الحجاج لظلمه و يكرهون عبد الملك لأنه سلّط الحجاج عليهم .

عندما أعلن عبد الرحمن الثورة استجاب له جميع الجنود ، و أعلنوا الثورة على الحجاج و على عبد الملك بن مروان و هكذا عاد عبد الرحمن إلى العراق للقضاء على الظلم ، و في الطريق كان الناس يلتحقون بجيش عبد الرحمن بن الأشعث .


كتيبة القرّاء
كان قرّاء القرآن آنذاك يعدّون مراجع للمسلمين في علم التفسير ، و في علوم القرآن الاُخرى ، و كان الناس يُجِلُّونهم و يعظمونهم ، و لكثرة من انضم إلى جيش عبد الرحمن من القرّاء فقد شكلوا كتبية خاصة بهم سمّيت بـ ( كتيبة القرّاء ) ، و كان كميل بن زياد قائداً لتلك الكتيبة .

حرّر الثائرون مناطق و بلاداً شاسعة من ظلم الحجاج و عبد الملك ، من بينها سجستان ( افغانستان ) و كرمان ( في ايران ) و البصرة ، و فارس ( في ايران ) و الكوفة .

خاض جيش عبد الرحمن سلسلة من المعارك الضارية و انتصر فيها .

معركة دير الجماجم
خاف عبد الملك من هذه الثورة الكبير فأراد أن يخدع الناس فقال : سوف أطرد الحجاج من منصبه إذا ألقى الثائرون السلاح .

كان المسلمون يعرفون أن أساس المصائب هو من عبد الملك الذي عيّن الحجاج و غيره من الظالمين على بلاد الإسلام . لهذا رفضوا اقتراح عبد الملك و طلبوا منه التنازل عن الحكم .

أرسل عبد الملك جيشاً كبيراً لمساعدة الحجاج ، و التقى الجيشان بموضع قرب الكوفة يدعى " دير الجماجم " و دارت رحى معركة كبيرة ، انتصر فيها الحجاج .
فرّ عبد الرحمن بن الأشعث إلى بلاد الترك ، كما أُلقي القبض على الكثير من الثائرين و تمّ اعدامهم .

كان الشهيد كميل بن زياد قائد كتيبة القرّاء قد اختفى مدّة من الزمن و لكنّه عندما رأى حلّ بقومه من العذاب بسببه نفسه إلى الحجاج فأمر بإعدامه .

إلى مكة

هرب سعيد بن جبير إلى مكة ليعيش هناك ، فاختار وادياً قريباً من مكة حتى لا يعرفه أحد .

كان جواسيس الحجاج يبحثون عنه في كل مكان ، و كان عبد الملك أكثر حقداً على سعيد من الحجاج ، لهذا أرسل مبعوثه الخاص خالد بن عبد الله القسري يبلغ أهل مكة برسالته .

وصل خالد بن عبد الله القسري إلى مكة و كان الوالي عليها محمد بن مسلمة فقطع خطاب الوالي و صعد المنبر .

أخرج طوماراً ( رسالة ) مختوماً بختم عبد الملك و فتحه ثم قرأ رسالة عبد الملك إلى أهل مكة .

من عبد الملك بن مروان إلى أهل مكة . أما بعد فانّي قد ولّيت عليكم خالد بن عبد الله القسري فاسمعوا له و أطيعوا ، و لا يجعلنّ امرؤ على نفسه سبيلاً فانّما هو القتل لا غير ، و قد برئت الذمة من رجل آوى سعيد بن جبير و السلام .

و معنى الرسالة أن أي شخص يقدّم مساعدة لسعيد بن جبير فهو محكوم بالإعدام .

و بعد أن قرأ رسالة عبد الملك صاح خالد بعصبية :

ـ لا أجده في دار أحد إلاّ قتلته و هدمت داره و دور جيرانه .

ثم حدد مهلة تبلغ ثلاثة أيام فقط لتسليم سعيد بن جبير .

في الوادي
كان سعيد يعرف ان الذي يقدّم له عوناً فهو محكوم بالقتل ، لهذا لم يطلب مساعدة من أحد ، بل أخذ أُسرته الصغيرة و سكن في أحد الأودية القريبة من مكة .

و ذات يوم اكتشف أحد الجواسيس مكان سعيد بن جبير فأسرع ليخبر الأمير خالد بن عبد الله القسري .

أصدر حاكم مكة أمراً بإلقاء القبض على سعيد بن جبير .

انطلق بعض الفرسان المسلّحين إلى الوادي ، فشاهدوا خيمة صغيرة بين الصخور .

كان سعيد بن جبير يصلّي ، عندما ترجّل الفرسان عن خيولهم و اقتربوا من الخيمة .

شاهد ابن سعيد الفرسان المسلّحين فأدرك انّهم جاءوا لاعتقال ابيه .

بكى الولد من أجل أبيه ، فقال الأب :

ـ لماذا تبكي يا ولدي ، لقد عشت سبعاً و خمسين سنة ، و هذا عمرٌ طويل .

ودّع الأب ابنه بعد أن أوصاه بالصبر و التحمّل .

تقدّم سعيد بن جبير بثبات إلى قائد الفرسان ، و سلّم نفسه .

تأثر القائد بشخصية سعيد ، تأثر لمنظره و هو يصلّي لله في تلك الصحراء ، و تأثر له و هو يودّع إبنه الوداع الأخير .

قال القائد :

ـ لقد كلّفني الأمير بإلقاء القبض عليك ، و أعوذ بالله من ذلك فاهرب إلى أي بلد تريد و أنا معك .

سأل سعيد قائد الفرسان :

ـ ألك أُسرة و عيال ؟

أجاب القائد :

ـ نعم .

قال سعيد :

ـ أفلا تخاف عليهم من القتل و انتقام الأمير منهم ؟

قال القائد :

ـ أتركهم في رعاية الله .

رفض سعيد فكرة الفرار حتى لا ينتقم الحاكم من الناس الأبرياء ، فسلّم نفسه .

الكعبة
كان أمير مكة مسنداً ظهره إلى الكعبة الشريفة ، و ينتظر عودة الشرطة .

جاء الشرطة بسعيد بن جبير . أمر خالد بن عبد الله القسري أمير مكة بشّد يديه إلى رقبته .

فقال رجل من أهل الشام :

ـ أيها الأمير أعف عنه و لا ترسله إلى الحجاج فيقتله ، انه رجل صالح فتقرّب إلى الله بحقن دمه ، لعل الله يرضى عنك .

قال الأمير :

ـ و الله لو علمت ان عبد الملك لا يرضى عني إلاّ بهدم الكعبة لهدمتها حجراً حجراً حتى يرضى عني .

هكذا كان الأمراء الذين عيّنهم عبد الملك و سلّطهم على المسلمين .

كانوا سفّاحين ظالمين لا يفكّرون بمرضاة الله بل بمرضاة عبد الملك . لهذا ثار سعيد بن جبير و غيره من المؤمنين .

واسط

بَنَى الحجاج مدينة جديدة بين الكوفة والبصرة هي مدينة واسط ، و بنى في وسطها قصراً كبيراً له و لأعوانه ، و بنى سجناً كبيراً يعذّب فيه الناس الأبرياء ، كان في سجنه آلاف الرجال و آلاف النساء و الأطفال .

كان الحجاج جالساً في قصره الكبير و حوله الحرّاس و معه طبيب نصراي اسمه " تياذوق " . و كان الحجاج يحب أن يشاهد بنفسه قتل الناس و ينظر إلى دمائهم و هي تنزف .

لهذا عندما أُدخل سعيد بن جبير ، كان كلّ شئ جاهزاً . فالجلاّد كان واقفاً ينتظر الإشارة .

دخل سعيد بن جبير في القصر المملوء برائحة الدم . لم يشعر سعيد بالخوف لأنّه كان مؤمناً بالله و اليوم الآخر .

سأل الحجاج عن اسمه فقال :

ـ سعيد بن جبير .

فقال الحجاج :

ـ بل شقيّ بن كسير .

قال سعيد :

ـ امي أعلم باسمي و اسم أبي .

ـ شَقيتَ و شقيتْ اُمك .

ـ لا يعلم الغيب إلاّ الله .

سكت الحجاج ثم صفق بيده .

فجاء بعض الهزليين و قاموا بحركات مضحكة .

قهقه الحجاج بصوت عالٍ و ضحك الحاضرون ، غير ان سعيد ظلّ ساكتاً .

سأل الحجاج :

ـ لماذا لا تضحك ؟

فقال سعيد بحزن :

ـ لم أرَ شيئاً يضحكني ، و كيف يضحك مخلوق من طين و الطين تأكله النار .

قال الحجاج :

ـ فأنا أضحك .

ـ كذلك خَلَقَنا الله أطواراً !

أمر الحجاج أن يحضروا له الخزانة .

أحضر الحرّاس صندوقاً كبيراً مليئاً بالذهب و الفضة و الجواهر .

راح الحجاج يصبّ أمام سعيد قطع النقد الذهبية و الفضية و الجواهر الثمينة .

سأل الحجاج :

ـ ما رأيك بهذا ؟

فقال سعيد و هو يلقنه درساً :

هذا حسن إن قمت بشرطه .

سأل الحجاج :

ـ و ما هو شرطه .

ـ تشتري به الأمن من الفزع الأكبر يوم القيامة .

مرّة أُخرى سكت الحجاج أمام منطق سعيد .

التفت الحجاج إلى الجلاّد و أشار بقتله .

تقدّم الجلاّد نحو التابعي الجليل .

توجّه سعيد نحو الكعبة بقلبٍ مطمئن . طلب أن يصلي ركعتين قبل إعدامه ، توجّه نحو الكعبة و قال :

ـ وجهت وجهي للذي فطر السموات و الأرض حنيفاً مسلماً و ما أنا من المشركين .

صاح الحجاج :

ـ احرفوه عن القبلة .

دفعه الجلاّد إلى جهة اُخرى ، فقال سعيد :

ـ أينما تولّوا فثم وجه الله .

صاح الحجاج :

ـ اكبّوه إلى الأرض .

فقال سعيد :

ـ منها خلقناكم و فيها نعيدكم و منها نخرجكم تارةً اُخرى .

صرخ الحجاج بحقد :

اضربوا عنقه .

و هنا توجّه سعيد إلى السماء و دعا الله عزَّ و جَلَّ قائلاً :

ـ اللهم لا تترك له ظلمي و اطلبه بدمي و اجعلني آخر قتيل يقتله من اُمة محمد ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) .

و كان هذا الدعاء الوحيد الذي دعا به سعيد على إنسان بعد وصية والدته له .

هوى الجلاّد بسيفه الغادر علىعنق سعيد فسقط الرأس فوق بلاط القصر .

و هنا حدث أمر عجيب . عندما نطق الرأس قائلاً :

ـ لا اله إلاّ الله .

راح الحجّاج ينظر إلى تدفّق الدماء بلا انقطاع فتعجّب من كثرة الدم .

التفت إلى الطبيب تياذوق ، و سأله عن السرّ في ذلك .

فقال الطبيب :

ـ ان كل الذين قتلتهم كانوا خائفين ، و كان الدم يتجمّد في عروقهم ، فلا ينزف منه إلاّ القيل .

امّا سعيد بن جبير ، فلم يكن خائفاً ، و ظلّ قلبه ينبض بشكل طبيعي .

لقد كان قلب سعيد مملوءاً بالايمان ، و لهذا لم يخف من الموت ، فرحل إلى الله شهيداً و كان سعيداً كما سمّاه أبواه .

مصير الجلاّد
اختلّ عقل الحجاج بعد هذه الجريمة ، و كان يرى كوابيس مخيفة في نومه فكان يهبّ من نومه مرعوباً و يصيح :

ـ مالي و لسعيد بن جبير .

لم يعيش الحجاج بعد هذه الجريمة سوى خمسة عشر يوماً ثم مات .

لقد استجاب الله دعا ذلك الشهيد ، فكان آخر من قتله الحجاج في حياته السوداء الحافلة بالجرائم و الظلم .

و عندما فتحت أبواب السجون وجدوا فيها خمسين ألف رجل و ثلاثين ألف امرأة و طفل .

لقد مات الجلاّد و الضحية في نفس العام ، و أضحت قصّتهما عبرة للأجيال . فالتاريخ يذكر سعيد بإجلال ، امّا الحجاج فلا يُذكر إلاّ باللعنة مدى الأيام

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

مشكورة خيتو موضوع مرة حلو 
تحياااتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وصلي اللهم على محمد وآل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

مجهود طيب اختي الفاضله 

بوركت يمناك وأسأل الله أن يكون في ميزان أعمالك

تابعي نحن في شوق  لقراءة المزيد .

موفقه بعون الله

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ماشاء الله عليك خيتو الامل البعيد
بصراحه جهد رووووووووعه
ربي يجعله في ميزان اعمالك يالله
كملي عاد انا بشوق لقراءه المزيد

تحياتي
ريووووش

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكورين خوياتي ع المشاركة الحلوة منكم 
جاري كتابة الجزء >>>

----------


## الأمل البعيد

نعيم بن عجلان الأنصاري 
الكوفة  

الأسم والنسب
هو نعيم بن عجلان الأنصاري الخزرجي من قبيلة الخزرج من الكوفة  
اخوة نعيم 
وكان لنعيم اخوةوهم النضر والنعمان كانوا جميعا من اصحاب امير المؤمنين ( ع) 
وكان لهم دور ومواقف مشرفة في صفين من بسالة وصبر وهم شعراء ايضا ,  
وفاة اخوة نعيم
وبعد توفاة اخوة نعيم اي النضر والنعمان بقي نعيم في الكوفة الى  
حين ورود الحسين (ع) الى العراق  
سار نعيم من الكوفة والتحق مع ركب الحسين (ع)  
وفاته  
في كربلاء وفي اليوم العاشر 
استأذن مولاه وعانقه الامام الحسين (ع) وتقدم نعيم الى القتال وقتل  
في الحملة الاولى رضوان الله عليه
* * *
حنظلة بن عمر الشيباني 
الكوفة  
الأسم والنسب
حنظلة بن عمر الشيباني هو كوفي الاصل وكان من وجها الشيعة في الكوفة  
صفاته 
كان رجل شجاع ومتحدث بارع ومعلما للقرآن 
الاعتقادات
يعتقد البعض ان حنظله بن عمرو الشيباني 
هو نفسه عمر بن حنظله بن اسعد الشبامي وهو من جمله الشهداء  
الذين بقوا احياء حتى نهاية المعركة وظل يحمي الحسين (ع) من  
سهام ورماح الأعداء وكان احيانا يكلم جيش الكوفة محذرا و واعضا  
كربلاء
وفي يوم العاشر من شهر محرم الحرام استأذن الامام بعد استشهاد  
الكثير من الأنصار فبرز الى الميدان وجاد بنفسه في سبيل الله وهو  
من شهداء كربلاء , وقتل في الحملة الأولى وقيل قتل في المبارزة  
الفردية ,وهذا ماقدموه عندهم قليل لنصرة ابن رسول الله (ع) 
فسلام عليك ياحنظلة بن عمرو الشيباني.
* * *
انتظروني مع الجزء الجديد

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*جزاك الله  الف الف الف خير* 

*موضوع   رائع رائع  رائع* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

قاصر بن زهير واخوته ( الكوفة ) 
كان لعبد الله بن زهير بن الحارث التغلبي ابناء ثلاثة وهم قاط  
وكردوس ومسقط , وهؤلاء الثلاثة من اصحاب امير المؤمنين (ع) ومن  
المجاهدين بين يديه في الحروب الثلاث وهم من شيوخ قبيلة تغلب  
بن وائل ولما ورد الحسين (ع) إلى العراق خرجوا وهم يتوارون الأنظار  
من اعوان عبيد الله بن زياد وساروا حتى وصلوا ليلة العاشر من محرم  
فسموا على مولاهم وعانقوه وفي اليوم العاشر تقدم الأخوه ابناء  
عبدالله بن زهير التغلبي والسيوف في يمينهم واليد اليسرى تعانق  
الحور في الجنان وقاتلوا حتى صرعوا في وهج العطش في كربلاء  
رضوان الله عليهم فسلام عليهم وعلى ارواحهم .
***
مجمع وابنه بن مجمع بن عبدالله ( اليمن ) 
لقد ذكر اسم مجمع في ذخيدة الدارين : هو مجمه بن عبدالله بن  
مجمع بن مليلك بن أياس بن عبد مناف بن سعد العشيرة المذحجي  
العائدي لقد كام مجمع العائدي صحابيا له ادراك وكان تابعا من اصحاب  
امير المؤمنين (ع) وله ذكر في الغزوات واصله يرجع الى قبيلة مذحج  
من اليمن ولكنه عاش في الكوفة حتى اليوم الذي قتل فيه قيس ابن  
مصهر رسول الامام الحسين (ع) الى الكوفة وشاع خبر وصول الامام  
الحسين (ع) الى الحجاز من بطن الرمة فقرر مجمع وابنه عائد الخروج  
لملاقات الامام الحسين (ع) فخرج معهم عمرو بن خالد الصبداوي  
ومولاه سعد وجنادة بن حرث السلماني وغلام نافع بن هلال اسمه  
كامل فخرجوا جميعهم الى ان انتهوا الى الامام الحسين (ع) فمانعهم  
الحر بن يزيد الرياحي فمانعه الامام الحسين (ع) وضمهم الى رحله  
وقال ارباب المقاتل : انهم شدوا هؤلاء الاربعة ومعهم عائد ابن مجمع  
على جيش عمر بن سعد واثنخوا بالجراح واحتوشهم الاعداء  
والامام الحسين (ع) لما رأى ذلك أمر ابا الفضل العباس (ع) فحمل  
عليهم وفرقهم عنهم وارجعهم وهو متقدم عنهم لكنهم احتوشوهم  
ولكثرة جراحاتهم حملوا عليهم لكن لكثرة الأعداء اردوهم جميعهم  
صرعى على حومة الميدان فرجع العباس (ع) واخبر الامام الحين (ع)  
عما جرى فترحم عليهم وعلى مجمع وابنه عائد اللذان قتلا قبل  
الحملة الاولى رضوان الله عليهم 
***
انتظروني مع الجزء الجديد 
& تحيااااااااااااااتي &

----------


## جوردينيا

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
موضوع رائع
جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكور اخي جوردينيا ع المشاركة 
تحياااااااااتي

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

بصراحة تسلمي بمعنى الكلمة شكلش اتعبتي واجد بس اقولش تسلمي وجزاش الله ألف خير

----------


## الأمل البعيد

انت االي تسلمي يبنت الخال تسلمي عالمشاركة الحلووووووووه والرائعة 
تحيااااااااااتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*سلمان الفارسي*(1)
(... ـ 35، 34 هـ)
كان يُسمّي نفسه سلمان الاِسلام، ويُعرف بسلمان الخير، ويكنّى: أبا عبد اللّه، أصله من رامهرمز، وقيل من اصفهان، وقالوا: رحل يطلب دين اللّه تعالى إلى الشام، فالموصل، فنصيبين، فعمورية، ثمّ سمع بأنّ نبياً سيبعث، فقصد بلاد العرب، فلقيه ركب من بني كلب، فاستخدموه ثمّ استعبدوه وباعوه حتى وقع إلى المدينة، فسمع بخبر الاِسلام، فقصد النبيّ - صلّى اللّه عليه وآله وسلّم - وأظهر إسلامه. وحديث

____________
*: الطبقاتالكبرى لابن سعد 7|319، تاريخ خليفة 143، الطبقات لخليفة 33 برقم 22، المحبر 75،التاريخ الكبير 4|135، المعارف 154، الكنى والاَسماء للدولابي 78 و 861، الجرحوالتعديل 4|296، اختيار معرفة الرجال 484 و 6، الثقات لابن حبان 3|157، مشاهيرعلماء الاَمصار 76 برقم 274، المستدرك للحاكم 3|598، المعجم الكبير للطبراني 6|212،حلية الاَولياء 1|185، ذكر أخبار اصبهان 1|48، أصحاب الفتيا من الصحابة و التابعين 84 برقم 79، الخلاف للطوسي 3|244، فهرست الطوسي 80، رجال الطوسي 20 و43، تاريخبغداد 1|163، الاستيعاب 2|53، معالم العلماء 57، أُسد الغابة 2|328، تهذيب الاَسماءواللغات 1|226، الرجال لابن داود 105، رجال العلاّمة الحلّي 84، تهذيب الكمال 11|245، سير أعلام النبلاء 1|505، دول الاِسلام 1|17، تاريخ الاِسلام للذهبي (عهدالخلفاء) 510، الوافي بالوفيات 15|309، مرآة الجنان 1|100، الجواهر المضيئة 2|415،الاصابة 2|60، تهذيب التهذيب 4|137، تقريب التهذيب 1|315، كنز العمال 13|421، شذراتالذهب 1|44، الدرجات الرفيعة 198، أعيان الشيعة 7|279، تنقيح المقال 2|45، الذريعةإلى تصانيف الشيعة 1|332، الغدير 1|44 و 11|126، معجم رجال الحديث 8|186 برقم 5338.

إسلامه ذكره كثير من المحدّثين.
آخى رسول اللّه - صلّى اللّه عليه وآله وسلّم - بينه وبين أبي الدرداء وقيل بينه وبين أبي ذر، وأوّل مشاهده الخندق، وهو الذي أشار بحفره، ثمّ شهد بقية المشاهد.
رُوي أنّ رسول اللّه - صلّى اللّه عليه وآله وسلّم - لما أمر المسلمين بحفر الخندق احتج المهاجرون والاَنصار في سلمان، فقال المهاجرون: سلمان منّا، وقالت الاَنصار: سلمان منّا، فقال رسول اللّه - صلّى اللّه عليه وآله وسلّم - : «سلمان منّا أهل البيت». وإلى ذلك أشار أبو فراس الحمداني (ت 357 هـ):

هيهات لا قَرَّبت قربى ولا رحمٌ * يوماً إذا أقصت الاَخلاق والشِّيَمُ
كانت مودّة سلمان لهم رَحِماً * ولم يكن بين نوحٍ وابنه رَحِمُ
روي عن أنس، قال: قال رسول اللّه - صلّى اللّه عليه وآله وسلّم - : «اشتاقت الجنة إلى ثلاثة: عليّ وعمار وسلمان» (1)
وعن أبي عبد اللّه الصادق - عليهالسّلام- ، قال: «قال رسول اللّه ص: إنّ اللّه تعالى أمرني بحبأربعة، ثمّ قال: علي بن أبي طالب،والمقداد بن الاَسود، وأبو ذر الغفاري، وسلمان الفارسي» (2)
حدّث سلمان عن النبيّ - صلّى اللّه عليه وآله وسلّم - وعليّ - عليه السّلام- .
حدّث عنه: أبو سعيد الخدري، وأنس، وابن عباس، وأبو عثمان النَّهدي وغيرهم.
وكان فقيهاً، عالماً بالشرائع، لبيباً، زاهداً، متقشّفاً.

____________
1. وفي حلية الاَولياء: اشتاقت الجنة إلى أربعة: علي والمقدادوعمار وسلمان.
2. وأخرجه الترمذي وحسّنه عن ابن بريدة عنأبيه. المناقب (3720) . وأخرجه أبو نعيم في الحلية في ترجمة سلمان.

روي عن النبيّ - صلّى اللّه عليه وآلهوسلّم - أنّه قال لاَبي الدرداء: «سلمان أفقه منك».
وروي عن أبي البختري عن عليّ أنّه سُئل عن سلمان فقال: علم العلم الاَوّل والعلم الآخر، ذاك بحر لا يُنزف، وهو منّا أهل البيت.
وفي رواية زاذان عن عليّ - عليهالسّلام- : سلمان الفارسي كلقمان الحكيم.
وعن أُمّ الموَمنين عائشة، قالت: كان لسلمان مجلس من رسول اللّهبالليل حتى كاد يغلبنا على رسول اللّه - صلّى اللّه عليه وآله وسلّم - .
ولاّه عمر بن الخطاب المدائن، فأقام بها إلى أن توفّي. وكان إذا خرج عطاوَه تصدّق به. ينسج الخوص ويأكل خبز الشعير من كسب يده.
أخرج أبو نعيم بسنده عن أبي البختري، قال: جاء الاَشعث بن قيس وجرير بن عبد اللّه، فدخلا على سلمان في خصٍّ، فسلّما وحيّياه، ثم قالا: أنت صاحب رسول اللّه - صلّى اللّه عليه وآلهوسلّم - ؟ قال: لا أدري، فارتابا، قال: إنّما صاحبه من دخل معهالجنة ....
وكان سلمان من شيعة عليّ - عليه السّلام- وخاصته، شديدَ التحقّق بولائه، وهو أحد رواة حديث الغدير (1)وقد كتب إليه أمير الموَمنين قبل أيام خلافته كتاباً جاء فيه:
أمّا بعد، فانّما مَثَلُ الدنيا مَثَلُ الحيّة، ليّنٌ مَسُّها، قاتلٌ سُمُّها، فاعرض عمّا يعجبك فيها، لقلّة ما يصحبك منها، وضع عنك همومها لما أيقنت به من فراقها، وتصرّف حالاتها، وكن آنَسَ ما تكون بها، أحذَر ما تكون منها، فانّ صاحبها كلما اطمأنّ فيها إلى سرور، أشخصته عنه إلى محذور، أو إلى إيناسٍ أزالته عنه إلى إيحاش (2).

____________
1. قالالعلاّمة الاَميني: أخرج الحديث بطريقه الحافظ ابن عقدة في حديث الولاية، والجعابيفي نخبه، والحمويني الشافعي في الباب الثامن والخمسين من فرائد السمطين، وعدّه شمسالدين الجزري الشافعي في أسنى المطالب : ص 4 من رواة حديث الغدير. الغدير: 1|44.
2. شرح نهج البلاغة لابن أبي الحديد: 18|34.

عُدّ سلمان من المتوسطين في الفتيا من الصحابة، وله في مسألة الصيد فتوى واحدة ذكرها الشيخ الطوسي في كتاب «الخلاف» وجاءت أيضاً في السنن الكبرى وكتاب المغني والشرح الكبير. وقيل: هو أوّل من صنّف في الآثار، صنّف كتاب حديث الجاثليق الرومي الذي بعثه ملك الروم إلى النبي - صلّى اللّهعليه وآله وسلّم - .
روي أنّ أبا الدرداء ـ وكان يسكن الشام ـ كتب إلى سلمان: أمّا بعد فانّ اللّه رزقني بعدك مالاً ونزلت الاَرض المقدسة. فكتب إليه سلمان: أمّا بعد فانّك كتبت إليّ أنّ اللّه رزقك مالاً وولداً فاعلم أنّ الخير ليس بكثرة المال والولد ولكن الخير أن يكثر حلمك وأن ينفعك علمك وكتبت إليّ أنّك نزلت الاَرض المقدسة وأنّ الاَرض لا تعمل لاَحد، إعمل كأنّك تُرى، واعدد نفسك من الموتى.
رُوي أنّ سلمان خطب فقال: الحمد للّه الذي هداني لدينه بعد جحودي . ألا أنّ لكم منايا تتبعها بلايا فانّ عند عليّ - عليه السّلام- علم المنايا وعلم الوصايا وفصل الخطاب، على منهاج هارون بن عمران، قال له رسول اللّه - صلّى اللّه عليه وآله وسلّم - : أنت وصيي وخليفتي في أهلي بمنزلة هارون من موسى ... ثمّ قال: أمّا واللّه لو وليتموها عليّاً لاَكلتم من فوقكم ومن تحت أرجلكم ... أنزلوا آل محمد منكم منزلة الرأس من الجسد بل منزلة العينين من الرأس.
توفّي بالمدائن سنة خمس وثلاثين وقيل: أربع وثلاثين، وقيل: ثلاث وثلاثين، وقبره معروف يُزار إلى اليوم، وأنّ البلدة المسماة اليوم سلمان پاك في جوار المدائن ـ بالعراق ـ منسوبة إلى صاحب الترجمة وانّ كلمة ( پاك) بالباء المثلثة فارسية معناها (الطاهر) (1)

____________
1. جاء في معجم البلدان| مادة مدائن: فأمّا في وقتنا هذا فالمسمّىبهذا الاسم بليدة شبيهة بالقرية بينها وبين بغداد ستة فراسخ وأهلها فلاحون يزرعونويحصدون، والغالب على أهلها التشيع على مذهب الاِمامية، وبالمدينة الشرقية قربالاِيوان قبر سلمان الفارسي ـ رضي اللّه عنه ـ.

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى لكي التوفيق يااختي والسداد وشكرا لهذه المواضيع المنيرة من حياة الصحابة (رض) وتقبلي تحياتي

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكوره خيتو 
كملي احنا معاش باذن الله
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا لكم ع المرور 
تحيااااااتي

----------


## خالد00

لكل امة 00قائمة من الأعلام تفتخر بهم 00

وتحفل البدايات 00غالبآ بالكثير من الأعلام 00

ولاتعدم بقية الأجيال 00من نجوم في شتى المجالات 00

والأمة الإسلامية 00كبقية الأمم 00قدمت اعلامآ ندين لهم بالفضل في امور كثيرة 

ومجتمع الصحابة 00هو الدائرة التي انطلق منها الإسلام الى الجزيرة العربية 

وبقية بقاع الأرض 00بحكم وجود الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم في المدينة 

هذه الدائرة 00ليست دائرة مقدسة 00بل هي دائرة بشرية مفتوحة غير معصومة 00

اخطئوا 00وأذنبوا 00ونبههم القرآن الكريم والرسول الكريم الى نواحي القصور 00

وذلك لإنهم بشر 00ودين الله لم ينزل إلا للبشر 0000

ولذا 00فالتعامل مع هذا الجيل وهذه الفترة يحتاج الى الحذر في اطلاق الأحكام 

والتدقيق في المصادر 00وعدم الإتكال على مصدر واحد 00والتجرد من العاطفة 

فبعض المصادر 00كتبت لكسب رضى السلطة السياسية 00او زيد فيها في حقبة 

سياسية لاحقة 00او انتقص منها في حقبة اخرى 00اوثبت انها مزورة 00

إن المجتمعات المتحضرة 00تفتخر بتاريخها وبأعلامها 00لكنها تدقق مصادرها 

بلا خجل 00وتنتقد اخطائها بلا تجريح او اثارة 

وقد تعلمنا في ديننا 00أن نعمل عقولنا بالتدبر والتبصر والتفكر ونهانا عن التبعية 

التي تحجر على عقولنا 00

اخير 00اشكر الأخت على المجهود الجميل 00جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتها

----------


## الأمل البعيد

رائع رائع جدا اخي خالد
اهنئك على اناملك الذهبية 
كلام من ذهب 
مشكوور الف شكر لك ع المرور 
تحياااااااتي

----------


## ظل الظلام

لقد كنت مستعجلا ولم أقرأ كل ماكتبتِ في هذه الصفحات النورانية.

ومع أني لم أقرأها ولكني متأكد بأنها من أروع ماكتب عن الصحابة الكرام أصحاب النبي وأمير المؤمنين علي.

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.ووفقك للإكثار من مثل هذه المواضيع.

----------


## جررريح الررروح

يسلمو اخوي موضوع جدا ممتاز وطيب يسلمو ايدينك

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا لكم على المرور الرائع والمميز
تحياتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

يسلمووووووووووووووو


الله يعطيك العافيه


اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

----------


## نور الشمس

معلومااات رائعه عن الصحابه الكرام

يعطيك العافيه

بارك الله فيك ياالامل البعيد

----------


## أباالصلط

_مشكورا على الموضوع القيم_ 

_بصراحة هـــــــ الكلم نزلي دمعتي_ 

_(فياليتني كنت معكم وتحت لوائكم حتى احامي عنكم )_


_  (حتى أشتري دنيتي بي أخرتي وأفوز فوزاً عظيماً)_

----------

